# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [PQR] CuteOne's Profiles

## ph34rt3hcute1

*We have migrated! Come check us out at 
our new thread!*

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Druid profile updated to 1.0.1
===Changelog===
Implemented different Behind Target Check to reduce lag
Adjusted Rake to cast regardless of combo point situation
Adjusted Savage Roar to only cast if 0 combo points when no rake and no rip present to avoid spending CP needed for reapply of Rip
Adjusted Rotation and coding to Savage Roar before opening attack due to change in Savage Roar logic above

----------


## Ninjaderp

Nice, allways good to see some fresh new developers releasing. I'll test these shortly. +rep given!

----------


## Aegeus

I've been trying to work out how to create profiles for a while now, but I'm not the most technically minded person when it comes to these kind of things. I hope you don't mind if I mess around with your profile and see what's going on, from the perspective of someone who is relatively new to it all?

Also, the profile works pretty well already for leveling, went from 4 to 23 on my Druid with no problems at all!

+Rep

----------


## chk

Your downloader links aren't working, they need to be in the public dropbox folder so you get a direct link which won't change. Also can't be https

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Nice, allways good to see some fresh new developers releasing. I'll test these shortly. +rep given!


Thanks, Ninjaderp! I hope to do the community good.




> I've been trying to work out how to create profiles for a while now, but I'm not the most technically minded person when it comes to these kind of things. I hope you don't mind if I mess around with your profile and see what's going on, from the perspective of someone who is relatively new to it all?
> 
> Also, the profile works pretty well already for leveling, went from 4 to 23 on my Druid with no problems at all!
> 
> +Rep


Thanks, Aegeus760 and feel free to poke around and also ask any questions you like.




> Your downloader links aren't working, they need to be in the public dropbox folder so you get a direct link or replace www. with dl.


I will see if I can't fix that, in the mean time you can Right Click and Save As

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Warrior profile updated to 1.0.0
===Changelog===
Added Multiple Target Support - Cleave, Sweeping Strikes, Thunder Clap, Whirlwind
Added Defensive Cooldown Support - Enraged Regeneration, Rallying Cry, Die by the Sword

Warrior profile updated to 1.0.1
===Changelog===
Corrected typo with Disrupting Shout logic which was preventing it from casting.
Add range checks for Reckelssness and Skull Banner so they would only cast when in melee range vs when enroute to boss.

----------


## somuchwinlol

I tried the profile for feral and it works really well. I use it to level up, I am now level 30.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I am glad to hear it works for leveling.

----------


## knopper

one thing i noticed about the rotation .. is there any way u can put like .. if tigers fury <= 5 seconds to wait for the cd instead of using rip or FB on target
compared to other rotations its really a dps gain a few flaws here and there and uptime of savage roar not beein 100% but rip almost is witch is way better  :Smile:

----------


## dazrox88

I would like to see a fury warrior profile, nice to see someone else working on warrior profiles. but fury just puts out more dps, if you need someone to test fury or arms let me know, i have 497 IL and gear for both
Also, i have a few ideas of you are open to them.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Hmm.. not sure at the moment on the tiger's fury without risking loosing Rip....i can certainly do it for FB however.
Definitely open to suggestions, a few issues I will be addressing in my use of it: Berserk firing when not in melee range, Rip falling off when target is under 35% and not getting reapplied/refreshed. 

Warrior profile updated to 1.0.2
===Changelog===
Corrected typo range check typo that was preventing Skull Banner from working

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> I would like to see a fury warrior profile, nice to see someone else working on warrior profiles. but fury just puts out more dps, if you need someone to test fury or arms let me know, i have 497 IL and gear for both
> Also, i have a few ideas of you are open to them.


I am all ears and welcome any and all suggestions, complaints, testing, etc
As for Fury, I have been debating looking into it so we will see what comes of that. ^_^.

----------


## Rubim

Well done! I was going to do a Druid profile, thanks for doing this =).

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Well done! I was going to do a Druid profile, thanks for doing this =).


Thanks for the kind words Rubim, I am in love with your Frost DK profile. Thank you for it as well.


---also---
Druid profile updated to 1.0.2
===Changelog===
Added melee range check to prevent Berserk from firing while out of melee range.
Adjusted energy requirement to 50 (previously 25) on Ferocious Bite except when needing to refresh Rip in the event it is about to fall off
Fixed logic in Ferocious Bite that was looking at the Rake duration instead of the Rip duration when checking to refresh Rip on below 35%
Removed Rake duration check on Savage Roar and Ferocious Bite making both of these cast regardless if Rake is about to expire or has expired
At the recommendation of knopper - added a cooldown check of Tiger's Fury to prevent the casting of Ferocious Bite and Rip if Tiger's Fury is about to become available.

----------


## Blade33

Thank you very much for your work mate, +rep for profiles authors!

----------


## murieljones5

I'll test these shortly.

----------


## xxmarlxx

Invalid URL?

----------


## paveley

Gonna try this when i get home from work +rep for you my friend.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Invalid URL?


They work for me.

----------


## Budoy

Same here Invalid URL

----------


## paveley

> Same here Invalid URL


me too =( 

...

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> I see the problem link, it's with the Download All.....I will look into fixing this, in the mean time you can download the files individually and save the data file under the Data Folder and the Rotations/Abilities files under the Profile Folder in the corresponding Class Folder.


Edit: The download all is now working properly.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Druid profile updated to 1.0.2
===Changelog===
Corrected additional typo on Ferocious Bite (maybe I shouldn't work on profiles right before bed lol)
Rotation was locking up with the added pause for Tiger's Fury Cooldown on Rip and Ferocious Bite due to condition on Tiger's Fury to only cast when energy was below a certain threshold so as to not cap. This resulted in a scenario where Tiger's Fury was available but wouldn't cast and thus Rip and Ferocious Bite would not cast either. Resolution was to add and energy check on this logic to allow Rip and Ferocious Bite to cast if energy pool was greater than Tiger's Fury requirement.

----------


## vorn10

@ph34rt3hcute1 talk with FIREPONG he got nice feral-cat profile. He mentions he will quit in few weeks cuz of army or something and he was looking for someone to still develop his profile. Imo this is nearly done if we mean main rotation and max dps. So minor tweaks needed (like savagery used with 4 cp when rip is on 4 sec left) or to not cast FF on sparks and another low hp stuff.
With his my toon did 90k
With yours 71k
Both testing done for 5 min and on dummy.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> @ph34rt3hcute1 talk with FIREPONG he got nice feral-cat profile. He mentions he will quit in few weeks cuz of army or something and he was looking for someone to still develop his profile. Imo this is nearly done if we mean main rotation and max dps. So minor tweaks needed (like savagery used with 4 cp when rip is on 4 sec left) or to not cast FF on sparks and another low hp stuff.
> With his my toon did 90k
> With yours 71k
> Both testing done for 5 min and on dummy.


I am honored you think I am even close to worthy to handle Firepong's profile, before I made my own his was the one I used and compared mine to. In my testing it seemed to me both of our profiles were running pretty close in DPS output, but I haven't tested latest changes to either profiles.

I will look into those tweaks and see if i can't coax our a few more dps, thanks for the suggestions.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> I think you can get more out of ur arms if you make it so CS refreshes at 1.5 sec or less on the debuff. Also remove the tfb auto dump if its below 0.9 second on tfb remain. Also remove the <= 90 check on mortal strike
> 
> Should also run all your profiles with auto lag tolerance addon and make a function for lag adjustment to place in the profile


I will add refresh on CS at 1.5secs or less, not sure on the others as they either prevent wasted procs or over rage capping.
As for the lag adjustment I will need to study up on how to implement this.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Thanks for the clarification, I see your point now

----------


## firepong

> @ph34rt3hcute1 talk with FIREPONG he got nice feral-cat profile. He mentions he will quit in few weeks cuz of army or something and he was looking for someone to still develop his profile. Imo this is nearly done if we mean main rotation and max dps. So minor tweaks needed (like savagery used with 4 cp when rip is on 4 sec left) or to not cast FF on sparks and another low hp stuff.
> With his my toon did 90k
> With yours 71k
> Both testing done for 5 min and on dummy.





> I am honored you think I am even close to worthy to handle Firepong's profile, before I made my own his was the one I used and compared mine to. In my testing it seemed to me both of our profiles were running pretty close in DPS output, but I haven't tested latest changes to either profiles.
> 
> I will look into those tweaks and see if i can't coax our a few more dps, thanks for the suggestions.


I think the biggest difference on my profile compared to ph34rt3cute1 is that mine keeps Savage Roar up 99.9% of the time. I do this just for the simple fact that Savage Roar buffs feral Druid output by 30% over the board (it buffs all physical attacks and bleeds with the change in 5.0). I did a test before doing this change back at the release of 5.0 and determined its pretty much mandatory for Rip and Rake. A stock Rip, in my current gear set, will produce a dmg output of 15k per tick (non-crit, non buffed) compared to 12k without Savage Roar. I know it's not a big jump, but compared to how Rip is up there usually in top 3 dmg with melee and Rake with it. This is the main reason why my Rip uptime is usually sub par (~85% tops is what I had sustained but actually lost DPS) at ~76-80% most of the time.

As for Faerie Fire, I was actually going to give it a modifier in my frame to leave it up to the player to decide what they want to do with it. Was either going to do that, or just do a boss check to see if the target is a boss or a add and go from there.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Thanks for the info firepong, I love your profile by the way and as I said before was and still is a source of inspiration for mine. I did some tests with your profile as baseline, my current one and one with my attempts at maintaining maximum Rip, Rake, and Savage Roar uptime

Character - ilvl 481 - 2pc tier - no sha weapon - Raid Dummy in Shrine - 3min Interval popping Berserk

firepong v2.1.3 with Smart Rip - Baseline
Test 1 - 64,955
Test 2 - 58,839
Test 3 - 61,406

CuteOne v1.0.2 - Current
Test 1 - 63,771
Test 2 - 62,284
Test 3 - 59,139

CuteOne - Proposed Changes
Test 1 - 59,680 
Test 2 - 66,250 
Test 3 - 60,825 
-Edits-
Test 4 - 65,492
Test 5 - 58,556
Test 6 - 60,008

Well I am out of ideas for now, stuff I have tried doesn't seem to be making much difference...I will upload the proposed her if anyone has ideas.
NewCuteOne_DRUID_Abilities.xml
NewCuteOne_DRUID_Rotations.xml

----------


## Rubim

Hey Buddy, was checking your Mark of the Wild, you could try do a check with:
GetRaidBuffTrayAuraInfo(index)

if not GetRaidBuffTrayAuraInfo(1) then
do this
end

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Thanks for the tip Rubim, I will play with it and see what I can learn...initial research online wasn't very forthcoming.

----------


## OnionsTich

Hey ph34rt3hcute1. Check PMS

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Druid profile updated to v1.1.0
===Changelog===
Added Incarnation Support
Added Savage Roar and Rip logic on order to better ensure up time on both - basically Savage Roar checks to see if the time left on it is greater than the time left on Rip (if not then recasts Savage Roar) and Rip checks to see if the time left on it is greater than the time left on Savage Roar (if not then if 5cp recasts Rip)
Removed Tiger's Fury cooldown check for Rip/Rake for now (I plan to figure this out...just not now)
A bunch of other tweaks (Yes I forgot lol)

----------


## MyNewName

+rep Nice work.
Not the place to do this. But gotta ask. I have 11 lvl 90's And I know the DPS/Heal logic of all my toons. How hard would it be for me to write it into a Pqr Profile.
Please feel free to send some references my way to get started. I learn fast.

Thanks again and good job on the profiles. Feral works well.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Pretty much the way i learned is looking at other and alot of trial and error. Keep poking at it until it either bites or does what you want.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Druid profile updated to v1.1.1
===Changelog===
Added a Smart Rip logic - if able to cast Rip and current attack power is greater then the attack power of the current rip then it will reapply Rip with the higher one
Adjusted Savage Roar logic - attempting to ensure Savage Roar doesn't eat combo points needed for a Rip in an effort to maximize the uptime for both
Added AoE variant to Thrash - Seperate code logic for useing Thrash in Aoe mode

----------


## Aegeus

Lovely! Thanks for the updates!

----------


## aLorzy91

dream of cenarius isn't working for me.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Weird I didn't notice an issue when I was making the changes, I will try to run some tests when I get home from work.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Aleksonfire

> dream of cenarius isn't working for me.





> Weird I didn't notice an issue when I was making the changes, I will try to run some tests when I get home from work.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Isn't dream of cenarius an aura? Just not seeing where the problem is lol. Maybe you mean with nature's swiftness or predatory swiftness? In which case either you didn't actually proc or something is broken checking for these buffs.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

It is an aura with damage increase procs triggered by heals which predators and natures allows for instant cast of

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Aleksonfire

> It is an aura with damage increase procs triggered by heals which predators and natures allows for instant cast of
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Lol I understand cute, I just questioned more of what he meant by DoC is not working. The casting a heal part with both of the aforementioned buffs up, or using abilities while DoC is up? Since it would help to pinpoint which buff check is failing, or which cast is failing.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Just ran a quick test at lunch and DoC appears to be working as I intended it to

----------


## OnionsTich

1.1.1? newest?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Yep that's the latest

----------


## vDECKERv

working storm bolt (must add sb = 107570 to "initial")


```
if incom and pow<=90 and check(sb) then
cast(gsi(sb))
end
```

working hamstring (will hamstring when the debuff falls off)


```
if incom and check(ham) and not udbid(t,ham) then
cast(gsi(ham))
end
```


hope this helps anyone looking for those <3

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Thanks for the code I will add it in and be sure to credit you, also glad someone uses the warrior profile.  :Smile: 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## OnionsTich

Great profiles! + Rep.

----------


## mrkebo

I will be trying you arms profile out very soon. With all of the recent warrior nerfs/changes etc.. Arms may be just as competitive as fury.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Druid profile updated to 1.1.2
===Changelog===
Added Troll Racial - Berserking at the request of OnionsTich

Warrior profile updated to 1.0.3
===Changelog===
Added Storm Bolt and Hamstring Support thanks to code submission by vDECKERv

----------


## OnionsTich

> Druid profile updated to 1.1.2
> ===Changelog===
> Added Troll Racial - Berserking at the request of OnionsTich
> 
> Warrior profile updated to 1.0.3
> ===Changelog===
> Added Storm Bolt and Hamstring Support thanks to code submission by vDECKERv


 This cutie <3!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Druid profile updated to 1.2.0 - This update will require a new data file so be sure to update that as well and reload ui before use.
===Changelog===
Added Boss Mechanic code used in a profile OnionsTich was using (not sure on who's code it is) - This code is probably not all inclusive but it should make raiding life a little easier
Adjusted DoC Logic - Utilizes DoC buff whenever available rather than reserving for Rake and Rip... this has shown to provide a 5-10k DPS increase in testing on raid dummy.
Adjusted Healing Touch Logic - casts healing touch (to initialize the DoC buff) on the lowest hp party or raid member - This code was taken from Firepong's profile.
Added use of Healthstone - This code was taken from Firepong's profile

----------


## Moonst

awsome profiles +rep

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Warrior profile updated to 1.1.0
===Changelog===
Added support for Avatar - Requested by Moonst
Added support for Shockwave - Requested by Moonst
Added support for Heroic Leap - Requested by Moonst

----------


## OnionsTich

> Warrior profile updated to 1.1.0
> ===Changelog===
> Added support for Avatar - Requested by Moonst
> Added support for Shockwave - Requested by Moonst
> Added support for Heroic Leap - Requested by Moonst


Directed my friend to profile! Will tell you what he thinks  :Smile:

----------


## Drinksbeer

Just tested out the druid in a LFR, worked great!! Unfortunately I didn't test out the warrior because I forgot to snag it before I went in, but I am excited about seeing it! Thank you so much!

----------


## Moonst

wanted to say profile is awesome only thing is heroic leap for some reason isnt working in combat i dunno maybe just me will test more though other than that it great.

----------


## bevanswa1

Thanks for understanding!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> wanted to say profile is awesome only thing is heroic leap for some reason isnt working in combat i dunno maybe just me will test more though other than that it great.


Heroic Leap works in combat but I am noticing Hamstring spaz out on the dummy....looking into it.

---Edit---
Ok I just did a quick fix for hamstring (too early to heavy thinking) so it wouldn't fire when the target is a boss (IE: Training Dummy, Dungeon, and Rain bosses)). As for Heroic Leap I did notice at the end that it didnt activate when i hit Left Shift but if i held it down it activated as soon as it had the opportunity, this was due to the profile activating other abilities. The solution to fix that would be to add a pause when wanting to cast heroic leap..but again too early for that kind of thinking.

I went ahead and pushed the changes, no version change just re-download the profile.

----------


## Moonst

awsome gonna download now see how it works thnx again

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Heroic Leap works in combat but I am noticing Hamstring spaz out on the dummy....looking into it.
> 
> ---Edit---
> Ok I just did a quick fix for hamstring (too early to heavy thinking) so it wouldn't fire when the target is a boss (IE: Training Dummy, Dungeon, and Rain bosses)). As for Heroic Leap I did notice at the end that it didnt activate when i hit Left Shift but if i held it down it activated as soon as it had the opportunity, this was due to the profile activating other abilities. The solution to fix that would be to add a pause when wanting to cast heroic leap..but again too early for that kind of thinking.
> 
> I went ahead and pushed the changes, no version change just re-download the profile.


You can add this before your current code



> If IsLeftShiftKeyDown
> then
> StopSpellCasting()


Also make sure to check the box in the ability editor so it can operate during another spell. Otherwise you would still wait til the current queue is done and then pause.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Thank Alekxonfire, I added the code but I am not sure what you are referring to on the check box in the ability editor.

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Thank Alekxonfire, I added the code but I am not sure what you are referring to on the check box in the ability editor.


When you are in the ability editor. In the lower left there is some boxes. It says cancel channel = false. Need to change it to true.
Sorry im at work and can't see pqr at the time.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> When you are in the ability editor. In the lower left there is some boxes. It says cancel channel = false. Need to change it to true.
> Sorry im at work and can't see pqr at the time.


Ahh, got it thanks.

---EDIT---
Pushed another update with the fixes to Heroic Leap suggested by Alecsonfire

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Ahh, got it thanks.
> 
> ---EDIT---
> Pushed another update with the fixes to Heroic Leap suggested by Alecsonfire


You might check to see if that works. You probably either need a then or end inbetween the stopcast and next condition




> if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() then StopSpellCasting() then
> if cd(hl)==0 and IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()==nil 
> then cast(gsi(hl)) if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end end end

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Yes I should have, was heading out to goto work so i though it could do it fast...as it turns out i had plenty of time to tst it as my car went nowhere with the 18in of snow we got yesterday.

---EDIT---
Ok that is working as requested now....btw its SpellStopCasting()  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Yes I should have, was heading out to goto work so i though it could do it fast...as it turns out i had plenty of time to tst it as my car went nowhere with the 18in of snow we got yesterday.
> 
> ---EDIT---
> Ok that is working as requested now....btw its SpellStopCasting()


Ha, Ya I'm not totally verbose in the language, just the logic lol.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Druid profile updated to 1.2.1
===Changelog===
Added a out of combat rejuvination cast when health is below 70% to help with leveling druids who do not have healing touch yet. --Requested by twizt3dkitty
Fixed issue with profile forcing flight form when trying to mount --Issue found by szilcsi

----------


## twizt3dkitty

hey i can reply again  :Smile:  BTW ty for the implementation  :Smile:

----------


## Aegeus

It was working well, but now I've hit 80 with my Druid the profile no longer seems to work properly i.e. Not starting the rotation without manual input for a power to activate. I'll have a mess with removing functions I don't have access to yet though and see how it goes.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Hmm I just tested my druid at 90 and everything seems in order...I also happen to have an 80 druid on another server, this one is also working for me fine it seems.

----------


## Aegeus

Maybe I've missed an update. I'll clear all the files and re-download the newer versions to try again.

----------


## K1ngp1n

u could try to improve your feral rotation by taking a closer look at simcraft or the fluiddruid.net where aggixx is constantly trying to optimise our rotation - for example by adding mangle when u need combo points to refresh your rip

----------


## OnionsTich

Oh.. I see we are aloud to post again...

----------


## szilcsi

> Druid profile updated to 1.2.1
> ===Changelog===
> Added a out of combat rejuvination cast when health is below 70% to help with leveling druids who do not have healing touch yet. --Requested by twizt3dkitty
> Fixed issue with profile forcing flight form when trying to mount --Issue found by szilcsi


Thx mate! Its awesome profile!

----------


## twizt3dkitty

I think I found a bug, one of my druids is 60, the other is 59, as soon as i enable pqr running your profile, the game is showing that 'flight form' is being cast non stop. No other bots, no nothing. Just constantly casts 'flight form'

Gonna try to run wrobot to see what happens in combat as well.

**Edit** 
Once your in combat all seems well, but when running between mobs it looks crazy wierd and im sure someone would report this as botting.
Is there a way to disable flight form cast while out of combat? I think I realized this when i zoned into hellfire because i had not yet trained flying in azeroth, and i can fly in outland, not sure what else could be the cause.

Profile is also not self healing after learning flight form. I believe this worked before i hit 58 however.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Yeah that auto flight form is beginning to be more of a pain than it's worth, I think I'll just take it out entirely. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## KryoKid

> Yeah that auto flight form is beginning to be more of a pain than it's worth, I think I'll just take it out entirely. 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


I was trying to rez a buddy of mine and itwas almost impossible I had to turn it off lol

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Removed code for auto flight form.... No version change just re-download.
Did this at work so no testing was done so please let me know of any new issues.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## KryoKid

Ill check it out and let you know asap  :Smile:

----------


## KryoKid

> Ill check it out and let you know asap


Just peachy  :Smile:

----------


## cukiemunster

```
This page contains the following errors:

error on line 140 at column 4: Extra content at the end of the document
Below is a rendering of the page up to the first error.
```

Getting this error when trying to download the Druid profile

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> ```
> This page contains the following errors:
> 
> error on line 140 at column 4: Extra content at the end of the document
> Below is a rendering of the page up to the first error.
> ```
> 
> Getting this error when trying to download the Druid profile


You would be correct, it appears that when I edited the profile though my phone, it decided I didn't need a large section of the code in addition to the line i wanted to delete....good thing I have back-ups. Please try to re-download again.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

FYI: With 5.2 due out today I will be focusing on ensuring my profiles are still functional before any changes/additions are made. As it stands I do not forsee any changes to the feral profile that will cause it to not function. The arms profile, however; will need some edits due to the changes to functionality on several spells, this will be my top priority.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

Profile stops when trying to use Shred while TF is up. Does your profile not support the glyph of shred?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

It does... I will be checking everything once I get home from work.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Interesting....for me it's stuck trying to cast Savage Roar and doesn't do anything (well except apply Mark of the Wild when i remove the buff)

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

Hey there, any updates on the arms profile yet?

----------


## fireman605

> Interesting....for me it's stuck trying to cast Savage Roar and doesn't do anything (well except apply Mark of the Wild when i remove the buff)


Im having the exact same issue.. thankyou for your profiles they are great hopefully you get it figured out before my wifes raid otherwise she may have to be sick tonight  :Smile:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Well so far this is quite perplexing, I found one issue with feral profile (sorry arms users i am side tracked on feral atm) with how I'm implementing front/behind checks (basicly i scan the combat log for "You must be behind the target." errors to tell the profile to switch to mangle). However that doesn't solve the issue with Savage Roar.

---Edit---
I striped it down to where once i activate the profile it should spam casting of Savage Roar....but it doesn't

---Edit 2---
Eureka! -- I was using Spell ID 127538 for Savage Roar which no longer works, replaced with Spell ID 52610 and now Savage Roar works

----------


## fireman605

thanks i edited with new spell id and it seems to be working fine

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> thanks i edited with new spell id and it seems to be working fine


Thrash also needs to be changed to 106832

----------


## twizt3dkitty

Just to let you know cute, the autoupdate from pqr doesnt work as the locations in the rotation editor point to

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qiqnbwie0o..._Rotations.xml
https://www.dropbox.com/s/d1ed5cpyf2..._Abilities.xml
https://www.dropbox.com/s/96zkxw4d4a...QR_CuteOne.lua

which are correct for a web browser, but to get the direct download location from within PQR you need to use

http://dl.dropbox.com/s/qiqnbwie0o23..._Rotations.xml
http://dl.dropbox.com/s/d1ed5cpyf27r..._Abilities.xml
http://dl.dropbox.com/s/96zkxw4d4a2au67/PQR_CuteOne.lua

replacing the www. with the subdomain of dl.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Druid profile updated to 1.2.2 - MOP Patch 5.2 Update
===Changelog===
Changed Spell Id for Savage Roar to 52610
Changed Spell Id for Thrash to 106832
Fixed PQR Update Profile Links - Thanks twizt3dkitty

----------


## twizt3dkitty

Just to let you know cute, the autoupdate from pqr doesnt work as the locations in the rotation editor point to

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qiqnbwie0o..._Rotations.xml
https://www.dropbox.com/s/d1ed5cpyf2..._Abilities.xml
https://www.dropbox.com/s/96zkxw4d4a...QR_CuteOne.lua

which are correct for a web browser, but to get the direct download location from within PQR you need to use

http://dl.dropbox.com/s/qiqnbwie0o23..._Rotations.xml
http://dl.dropbox.com/s/d1ed5cpyf27r..._Abilities.xml
http://dl.dropbox.com/s/96zkxw4d4a2au67/PQR_CuteOne.lua

replacing the www. with the subdomain of dl.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Warrior profile updated to 1.1.1 - MOP Patch 5.2 Update
===Changelog===
Removed Deadly Calm
Updated spell logics according to information on Noxxic.com - Initial tests show profile is working.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

All profiles are currently updated and working for Patch 5.2... only high level tests were done so please report any and bugs so I can squish them. 

Enjoy!

----------


## mrage50

> All profiles are currently updated and working for Patch 5.2... only high level tests were done so please report any and bugs so I can squish them. 
> 
> Enjoy!


 Getting lua errors when using the arms aoe profile. 
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:979: Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
Time: 03/06/13 01:03:42
Count: 624
Stack: [C]: in function `UnitBuff'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:979: in function `ubid'
[string "if thp >= 20 and udbid(t,cs,p) then ..."]:3: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = "player"
(*temporary) = nil

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Attempted fix through my phone while at work so no testing has been done. Last time I attempted this phone decided to delete a section of code so back up the warrior profile before trying, at least till I can test after work.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Moonst

hey I got something fun =P I want to create a fury profile for pvp i love arms but I also like playing fury but i need some help to get started. I am coming to you because i understand your profile the best out of everyone. that and i like writing in short hand.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> hey I got something fun =P I want to create a fury profile for pvp i love arms but I also like playing fury but i need some help to get started. I am coming to you because i understand your profile the best out of everyone. that and i like writing in short hand.


I am glad to be considered the best, I sent you a pm with contact info... I'll be happy to help.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Moonst

Also i figured i could let ya know im getting this error in game when i try to load your arms profile
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:979: Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
Time: 03/06/13 09:30:06
Count: 3397
Stack: [C]: ?
[C]: in function `UnitBuff'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:979: in function `ubid'
[string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:241: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals:

----------


## twizt3dkitty

that error looks similiar to the error we were getting in the affliction profile, we figured out it was caused by pqr's incompatibility with other addons, but never quite figured out from where.

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2679994 ([PQR] Nilrem Affliction Profile)

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I was afraid of this...my attempt to edit the arms profile on phone once again resulted in the deletion of a large section of code...so until I can get home and upload my backup; the profile is bad.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

With the news of cpo selling his account I am now considering releasing my personal enhancement shaman profile, what do you guys think?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Ok I uploaded a good arms profile, and it's working for me. Did 44.7k dps (only 8mil dmg so wasnt very long) on raid dummy at 459 ilvl.

----------


## cukiemunster

EDIT: Fixt after complete restart of WoW and PQR

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Ugh what is up with everything today....one sec and I'll upload my copy which I was using all evening.

---edit---
OK reuploaded the druid profile.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Aleksonfire

> With the news of cpo selling his account I am now considering releasing my personal enhancement shaman profile, what do you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Would be great.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

...and with Rubim now banned I am think of posting my frost DW profile. Then again I'm not even using mine atm, I'm using a modified version of weyounthree's.

As for enhance profile i will post once i have some more bugs squashed, it works just has some annoyances with my totem management.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Aleksonfire

> ...and with Rubim now banned I am think of posting my frost DW profile. Then again I'm not even using mine atm, I'm using a modified version of weyounthree's.
> 
> As for enhance profile i will post once i have some more bugs squashed, it works just has some annoyances with my totem management.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


You might consider checking out my Healing stream totem function on my shammy profile. The logic can keep a totem from overwriting another of the same totem. There might be an easier way though too you might check vachi's out to see what he did.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Not having issues there, my main issue is with totem recall on combat end. It works for magma totem but not searing totem. Thanks for the suggestions, i will check them out still.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

....aaaand Enhancement Shaman profile is up. I am anxious to hear thoughts / suggestions / issues on it.

----------


## VII

Tried it on a fresh and clean PQR



```
Message: [string "if incom and check(mb) and pow>=15 and cd(g..."]:7: attempt to call global 'Interruptable' (a nil value)

Count: 155
Stack: [C]: in function `Interruptable'
[string "if incom and check(mb) and pow>=15 and cd(g..."]:7: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
```

----------


## Aleksonfire

> ....aaaand Enhancement Shaman profile is up. I am anxious to hear thoughts / suggestions / issues on it.


Will try it when I get off work tonight

Edit:
Btw after looking at the code - It looks like the reason it might not work properly is because searing totem doesn't cause you to continue combat after the mobs are dead. So your pause function stops the cast of totemic recall. The reason magma totem works is because magma totem still continues combat for a half second until its next tick and it validates there are no more targets. 
I would say probably move the totemic recall into the pause function or add check combat to each other ability and remove the check combat from the pause function

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Will try it when I get off work tonight
> 
> Edit:
> Btw after looking at the code - It looks like the reason it might not work properly is because searing totem doesn't cause you to continue combat after the mobs are dead. So your pause function stops the cast of totemic recall. The reason magma totem works is because magma totem still continues combat for a half second until its next tick and it validates there are no more targets. 
> I would say probably move the totemic recall into the pause function or add check combat to each other ability and remove the check combat from the pause function


Yes I caught that myself last night thanks, silly error. Solution was to move the Totem Management above the pause in the rotation on the Single Side like it was on the Multi Side.

----------


## Bottter

Message: [string "if incom and check(mb) and pow>=15 and cd(g..."]:7: attempt to call global 'Interruptable' (a nil value)
Time: 03/16/13 20:59:46
Count: 793
Stack: [string "if incom and check(mb) and pow>=15 and cd(g..."]:7: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "target"
(*temporary) = 80965
(*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'Interruptable' (a nil value)"



i become this lua error with your feral profile , addons are all deactivated

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Message: [string "if incom and check(mb) and pow>=15 and cd(g..."]:7: attempt to call global 'Interruptable' (a nil value)
> Time: 03/16/13 20:59:46
> Count: 793
> Stack: [string "if incom and check(mb) and pow>=15 and cd(g..."]:7: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> Locals: (*temporary) = nil
> ...


Remove the interrupt ability from your rotation until cute can fix it. She forgot to set "Interruptable" as a variable. This will work on all 3 profiles. I suggest using xelpers interrupt until cute fixes.

----------


## Aleksonfire

Btw albeit the interrupt thing being broken, works great hun! burst 300k, avg 90k 494 ilvl. Will take to raid soon and check for further problems  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Edit: Could use the keybind info in the description
Left alt=Pause

(I changed mine to shift but people should know there is a pause function lol)

----------


## Bottter

thx now it works

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

And I don't know when I'll be able to fix, just lost my hard drive.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

Ouch!! Good luck with it!!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Computer is back up and running, now too see what all i lost T_T

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Ok it wasn't too bad, the interrupts should now work but will require a re-download of the profiles, be sure to snag the data one also.

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Ok it wasn't too bad, the interrupts should now work but will require a re-download of the profiles, be sure to snag the data one also.


Will check them out when I get off tonight  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Seems the interrupt functions is still not working for Shaman, at this time I am not sure as to why... T_T

----------


## qichang

Posted in another thread but i figure c/p it here would be better.

I use your profile and i have found it to be the best for single target arms. I only wish it was like shuerons and using a hotkey to switch from single to aoe besides switching the whole rotation. I havnt found another rotation that does it this way. Def keep up the good work thou.

Also i had to change impending victory to be for victory rush instead. Makes this a much nicer profile for world content and self heals in raids as well.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I'll see what I can do about adding those options.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## vDECKERv

Im trying to figure out a Shattering Throw command but nothing Ive come up with is working... ph34rt3hcute1 take a look at it =)

Added to initial


```
hop		=	1022	--Hand of Protection
aw		=	31884	--Avenging Wrath
div		=	642		--Divine Shield
ps		=	33206	--Pain Suppression
ib		=	45438	--Ice Block
```

Shattering Throw


```
if incom and check(st) and ubid(t,ib) or ubid(t,ps) or ubid(t,div) or ubid(t,hop) or ubid(t,aw) then
	cast(gsi(st))
end
```

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Just at glance, as I'm still at work, the code looks fine. I give a better look when I get home.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Try this...

Shattering Throw


```
if incom and check(st) and (ubid(t,ib) or ubid(t,ps) or ubid(t,div) or ubid(t,hop) or ubid(t,aw)) then
	cast(gsi(st))
end
```

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Druid profile updated to 1.2.3 
===Changelog===
Adjusted logics on Rip, Rake, Thrash, and Ferocious Bite to help improve DPS output
Fixed issue with Interrupt function not working
Added Single/AOE toggle - Right Shift

Warrior profile updated to 1.1.2 
===Changelog===
Added support for Impending Victory
Fixed issue with Interrupt function not working
Added Single/AOE toggle - Right Shift

Shaman profile updated to 1.0.1 
===Changelog===
Fixed issue with Interrupt function not working
Added Single/AOE toggle - Right Shift

----------


## vDECKERv

Im going to test out the new changes and also your shattering throw code fix right now, thanks!


I added this to "Defensive" so it will use my bottom health trinket, ei: Malevolent Gladiator's Emblem of Cruelty


```
if php<=15 and GetInventoryItemCooldown(14)==0 then
	UseInventoryItem(14)
end
```

works well =)

----------


## vDECKERv

does the right shift to switch profiles only apply while in combat?

also the shattering throw macro does not work, did blizzard disable target buff fetching through lua?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

The toggle should work regardless so long as the profile is active.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jackson27

I cant get your latest update to work for me :s

Heroic leap works, but thats it. combat never engages, rotation never begins?

----------


## Angrybear

> The toggle should work regardless so long as the profile is active.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Hitting right shift does nothing. Actually holding it down seems to completely pause the rotation but hitting it does not change the profile to your AoE one. Not sure why its not working. This is feral profile.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Fixed issue with Warrior profile (silly typo) on to feral.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Feral single/aoe toggle works for me, be sure to have both the single and aoe profile selected in the rotation selection window.

Went ahead and made some more logic adjustments in addition to re-adding SmartRip and also added in SmartRake.

----------


## Angrybear

> Feral single/aoe toggle works for me, be sure to have both the single and aoe profile selected in the rotation selection window.
> 
> Went ahead and made some more logic adjustments in addition to re-adding SmartRip and also added in SmartRake.


Yeah like I said for some reason right shift does nothing. I tired it with both rotation enable single in (1) and Multi (2) and right shift does nothing. Holding it down seems to stop the rotation. So not sure why it does not work for me.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

When you are updating the profile are you also updating the data file?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

One more druid update tonight, fixed issues with rotation when there is no Dream of Cenarius talent active.

----------


## Drinksbeer

> One more druid update tonight, fixed issues with rotation when there is no Dream of Cenarius talent active.


I was just searching for this!  :Smile:  I have seen a lot of ferals using DoC with mastery stacking lately. Currently I have been stacking agi/crit and with your profile I have been top 5 dps in all fights (#1 on a few of them like Hardon, Blademaster etc.) but I am glad to see you building a DoC spec build, I am very interested in trying it out. I don't have a lot of rep to give but apparently I need to "spread it out" before I give you more.  :Smile:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

My goal is for my profile to be useable regardless of spec/level and to perform the best possible.

BTW future updates in the works: time to die, cooldown toggle, mouse over rebirth.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## piratepetey

Hi ph34rt3hcute1,

Just wondering if you tested the smart rip/rake with the Renataki's Soul Charm trinket http://www.wowhead.com/item=94512. Since this gives you increasing stacks of agility over 20 seconds, does it keep raking?

Current theory crafting suggests that putting up a rake at 1-2 stacks of the buff, then again at 10 stacks is a HUGE dps increase.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Since agility increases attack power it would keep reapplying rake as the attack power increases, rotation allowing. I suppose a check might be needed to prevent a new rake every new stack.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## liammifsud

Is your enhancement profile updated to work with haste stacking and primal elementalist?

Thanks

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Should, if not I'll make it work.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Druid profile updated to 1.2.3 
===Changelog===
Added Time To Die Function - profile will not cast DOTs or pop Cooldowns if target will die before full duration of ability.
Added Mouseover Battle Resurrection - Will attempt to resurrect dead ally in combat on mouseover.
Added Cooldown Mode Toggle - 1 button switch between Off / On / Boss Only

----------


## Moonst

hey ph34rt3hcute1 hey i like the new implements in the 1.2.4 but its not working for my lowbie i think the new changes may work for a 90 but not any lower toons. i can get ya the error message im getting if ya want

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Please, also if you can describe what's happening that'll help.

Edit - actually have you checked Skype, if not I messaged you last night which might solve the problem lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## K1ngp1n

would be nice to get an update to the newest simcraft rotation, where mangle is most of the time better than shred under the right conditions like no berserk, t15, etc

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I've been thinking about how to implement that so its definitely in the works.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## K1ngp1n

does your profile have any unit facing coded in, cause it never uses mangle?!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

It does and it mangles if no berserk or tf active and in front

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Glad to hear, thanks

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## K1ngp1n

it doesnt use any mangle when im standing in front of the target

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I'll take a look at it here in like an hour during lunch to see what the issue is.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I can confirm Mangle is working for me, even went behind and then back front to verify it would switch between Shred and Mangle.
Can you give me a few more details, like:
What level are you?
Do have Glyph of Shred?
Do you have any addons that may prevent the logging of combat errors?

----------


## K1ngp1n

lvl 90 
yes glyph of shred
and yes i do have such addons
and im using german client

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I bet it has to do with the add on as my method of determing if in front or behind involves combat log scanning, which has shown to be less laggy. Try disabling the addon to confirm if that's the cause.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## K1ngp1n

seems like its a problem with the german client, cause when i changed to english, mangle works

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I bet I know what it is, and its still is an issue with how i detect if the player is behind or not. Its searching combat log for a phrase and I have it looking for the english phrase.

I am also coming across another issue with the log scanning in that there is a slight delay when switching between shred and mangle so it seems I am going to need to figure out a new way to do it.

----------


## K1ngp1n

at least we know the problem and there is a possibility to fix it by changing the language  :Smile: 

i dont know the difference between your profile and firepongs one, but i always get better results with firepongs, so maybe u can take a look at his code an adapt things 

and according to simcraft, you should only shred when:

TF is up
Berserk is up
Omen of Clarity is up

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

thats with 2 piece T15 only im told

----------


## Scooters

> I bet I know what it is, and its still is an issue with how i detect if the player is behind or not. Its searching combat log for a phrase and I have it looking for the english phrase.
> 
> I am also coming across another issue with the log scanning in that there is a slight delay when switching between shred and mangle so it seems I am going to need to figure out a new way to do it.


is there any solution except changing language?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Yes but they seem to cause the profile to lag, but I am working on it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

I have been using this profile in raids lately, I like what you have done with it! I also recently switched to DoC, tell me how you have it calculating when to use the procs from healing touch, i love the auto heals, but is there a way to set the procs up to activate on rip and rake? Or is it already doing that and it's going by so fast I can't see it?  :Smile:  entirely possible

regardless, awesome work!!!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Honestly I've changed so much stuff I am not entirely sure but i do know if Nature's Swiftness or Predatory Swiftness is present then it will cast the insta-heal which will give the doc damage buff, looking at my code it looks like rake will reapply if the doc damage buff is present however rip does not so it may be it or miss on that.

I am currently working on some overhaul of the profile including updates for the tier15 items, I will try to get some better management of the doc damage buff.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Druid profile updated to 1.3.0 
===Changelog===
Code Changes/Re-Writes to: Data File, Defensive, Ferocious Bite, Healing Touch, Initial, Mark of the Wild, Rake, Rip, Savage Roar, Shred, Thrash, Tiger's Fury
Removed timeToDie - Started causing the profile to error out, may implement again later but dps gain if any would be minimal
Removed SmartRake - Again didn't seem like a dps increase may revisit later
Removed Mangle - Don't panic Mangle code was added to Shred....it's a 2 in 1 sorta thing ^_^ 
Added T15 support - If 2 piece is equipped then profile favors Mangle over Shred unless Berserking 
Mark of Wild raid check - Originally it only checked if you had a Mark of the Wild type buff, not it checks if everyone in Party/Raid does - Thanks Googlebee
Non-Dream of Cenarius heal spam removed if over 75% HP - Prevents casting insta-heals when Dream of Cenarius talent is not selected, will still insta-heal party/raid and will on the player if health is lower than 75%
Added Shred Glyph check - Allows for people who for some reason don't use the glyph to still use the profile
Added Dream of Cenarius talent check - To determine if the talent is selected or not for the heal spam
Adjusted mouseover Rebirth - Only casts if instant cast

Whew busy night, hope these changes all work out. As always please feel free to leave Comments / Suggestions / Complaints / Issues / Requests / Etc, now it's off to bed for me I am exhausted ^_^

----------


## Drinksbeer

.....WHY CAN'T I GIVE YOU MORE REP.....DAMN YOU 1 REP POINT!! *shakes fist at sky*

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

v1.3.1 is comming soon, better dps output (at least in my testing)

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Druid profile updated to 1.3.1 
===Changelog===
Adjusted Savage Roar - added logic to cast a Savage Roar if Rip and Savage Roar are within 8secs of each other.
Adjusted Thrash - increased Thrash usage if no Thrash or Thrash is about to fall off and all other abilities are present and not about to fall off.

----------


## Drinksbeer

Thanks buddy!

Just ran this in LFR, did more dmg but I am no longer seeing TTD and for some reason it gets stuck on Shred (like it doesn't want to do it) when behind the boss. Didn't notice those 2 things before, it also wasn't FB'ing but I'm betting thats because of the fact that I didn't see TTD.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

TTD was giving me errors for some reason so it is temporarily out 

As for Shred that is weird since ive been doing 50mil dmg tests all day from behind. I will have to look into FB but it is also working.

----------


## Drinksbeer

Then I am sure it's fine and my info was off.  :Smile:  The damage is increased, roughly 8k more on the same boss as compared to your previous update and no gear improvements.  :Smile:

----------


## 19benni81

can i run it with a German Client now without any Problems!?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Sorry about the delay in this, I've been busy adding a new feature (Hint: Symbiosis) I'll be sure to get something in for the non-english clients.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

2 questions. Why does Berserking(troll racial) not get used on target dummies, regardless of what CD rotation is set, and could you add engineering gloves in to be used on CD, when in range? I currently use pong's feral rotation, but curious how yours performs, as his lags me quite badly in my 25m raid.

EDIT: 3rd question, why does the CD rotation not work when you have the box to execute only during combat is checked? In its current form without it checked, it uses FF on your target regardless of combat, which is highly annoying, and will cause problems in raid. Only way around it atm is to not target anything before the pull, which is very easy to forget and ninja pull.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Done and done I'll add those in and push an update tonight.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

Wow that was a fast response lol. Since you answered so quickly, not sure if you saw my edit about combat/FF issue.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Yes that happens when one is bored at work. I did miss the edit and this is the 2nd complaint about that. I have it set to execute out of combat for ravage from stealth. FF usage was there for range pulls, which were handy for leveling/questing/dailies. Perhaps a check for raid/instance would help maintain functionality without the issue continuing.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

I see. If i add "if incom" to the beginning of FF, would that prevent it from being used out of combat, like the rest of your abilities, or is it more in depth than that?

----------


## cukiemunster

One more thing, sorry to bother you so much this morning lol, but I posed the same question in pong's thread. Would it be possible to add a pause rotation button into your profile? I am working on heroic horridon, and would like to use left alt to pause the rotation, and have alt+(whatever) keybound in game to cast Moonfire for Direhorn knockback. As it is now, i have to turn the rotation off, moonfire, restart the rotation. But since the direhorn does not despawn for the rest of the fight, i am trying to streamline this process. Granted melee getting Direhorn is highly unlikely, but it did happen to me last night, and it is a royal pain to handle with the current rotation lol.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

That would work but I will be adding in an raid check so FF can still be use to pull when leveling/questing. As for the pause I thought I already had that, if not I will add that also.

Don't worry about bugging me, I'm usually bored, especially at work.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

TBH idk if you do or not, this is the first time I have really attempted to use your profile. I am also at work, controlling my home computer with teamviewer, so I may have overlooked the pause button if it is there. I will look more in depth at it later on, and change the button if need be if it is indeed already there  :Smile: 

Also on a 10 minute burn, motw only, your profile out dpsed pongs, 101k to his 93k. The major difference I saw was while his had better rip/rake dmg, yours had better FB, mangle/shred!, and MUCH better thrash dmg. Idk how this will scale with full raid buffs, since rake/rip are usually top 2 dmg done.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Also another teaser about upcoming update, auto cast symbiosis on friendly target based on class priority (thanks firepong) and subsequent spell usage (thanks googlebee).

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

o.0

If I had 1/100th of the smarts that you have......wow, just wow.

Good job buddy, I love using the feral profiles!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

All the smarts came from firepong and googlebee all I did was have an idea based on googlebee's work to have it auto cast and noticed the code for the healing touch on lowest party member did basicly what I was needing and I asked firepong to edit the groupinfo function to return class info.

So really I did nothing lol.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

> All the smarts came from firepong and googlebee all I did was have an idea based on googlebee's work to have it auto cast and noticed the code for the healing touch on lowest party member did basicly what I was needing and I asked firepong to edit the groupinfo function to return class info.
> 
> So really I did nothing lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


There is no such thing as an original idea (btw my company needs more programmers) so between the 3 of you GREATNESS PREVAILED...in all 3 profiles, I can't gloat enough about google's tanking profile and I switch between yours and fire's when I'm doing kitty. My main was my druid since early vanilla, afer the changes for myst became public I decided to switch around, if it weren't for you SMARTY PEOPLES I probably wouldn't have even picked up my druid again, now I'm loving the game again!

TL;DR
Good work keep it up

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Feral v1.3.2 is out ill get the main post and changelog after work - NOTE: Symbiosis usage isnt fullly implmented as I am still trying to figure out how to code for Warlock, Rogue (some code is there doubt it works though), Mage, Monk.

----------


## andreaspts

is ur PQR working? says mine is in edit mode :Frown:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> is ur PQR working? says mine is in edit mode


Did you update your offests, if they wont update from the program check the main PQR post for one to download. File size when downloaded should be less than 1kb in size if its larger then it wasn't downloaded right. (usually hosted through dropbox which you have to follow the link to and download from there)

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Druid Profile Updated to 1.3.2

===Changelog===
Added Symbiosis Support - Profile will auto-cast Symbiosis on target friendly player based on class priority list and will auto-use subsequent ability. *NOTE: Not all abilities supported yet!*
Tweaked Savage Roar logic yet again - Yea I think this time I happy with it's functionality. Only casts SR if about to fall off or if SR and Rip will end near each other and Rip remain is less than 10secs and the new SR is longer duration that the remaining SR.
Readded some TTD features - Fixed the issue that I was getting, look for more TTD in future updates
Readded Smart Rake
Adjusted Smart Rip/Rake - This will only reapply Rip/Rake if the current AP is 1.25 times greater than the AP when Rip/Rake were applied (Thank to firepong's latest update for the idea)
Tweaked opening sequence - Profile will delay FF application until Rip is up, this greatly decreased the time it took until Rip applied as before SR usually required reapplication before Rip could be applied.
Tweeked FF - I have received a few reports that the profile was casting FF and pulling targets while not in combat, added a condition that FF only be cast in combat while in Instance or Raid
Better Low Level Support - added code to fix profile when low level (below lvl 20)

----------


## cukiemunster

Just ran an LFR with the newest version, and still not using Troll racial or engineer gloves with CDs enabled.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I didnt get the gloves coded, im pretty sure troll berserk should have worked but i will look into that also. I'll make this top priority and have it out hopefully tomorrow.

Yea Troll Racial should be there but try this.... goto Racials under ability editor and change check(rber) to cd(rber)==0 ...I have notices that check() function doesnt seem to work for some spells.

As for Synapse Springs I will need to look into how to code that in.

----------


## googlebee

> As for Synapse Springs I will need to look into how to code that in.


can't you just add /use 10 in the action field for berserk?

If not you could try this..



```

local hasB = UnitBuffID("player", "berserkIDhere")if GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",10) == 0 and hasB == nil thenUseInventoryItem(10)end 


```

-GB

----------


## Scooters

It's runing with a non-english-client now?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Yes there is a catch for non-english clients to use other method but be warned this has been known to cause lag.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## disnyder90

having this lua error with the feral one can you help Message: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:69: attempt to compare nil with number
Time: 04/11/13 10:38:14
Count: 17
Stack: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:69: in function `ttd'
[string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:541: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: unit = "target"
(*temporary) = 1
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 1
(*temporary) = "0xF130B6370000E842"
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare nil with number"

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Goddamn ttd, it's quickly becoming the bane of my existence.

Can you tell me some additional info like what level you are and what you were doing when error occurred, BTW I ran 10man MSV and HOF last night with no problems but I could be doing something different.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## disnyder90

Lvl 90 on a trainning dummy in org tryed it last night in hof lfr i was having the same problem so i stopped using it for im using firepong instead

----------


## Drinksbeer

have you tried it on a boss or on a rare/elite mob?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Which version because prior version had ttd errors.

Also did you also update the data file?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Added engineering gloves and tweaked Troll racial, no version change just redownload.

----------


## cukiemunster

They are both working, but one issue. The gloves seem to be used sporadically. It may be more beneficial to link the gloves to be used in conjunction with Tiger's Fury, which is how I have modified it to be. I removed the code from Racials, and added part to the TF code to get it to my liking. +Rep if I could =D




> local hasB = ubid(p, ber)
> 
> if incom and pow<=30 and check(tf) and not ubid(p,ber) then
> cast(gsi(tf))
> UseInventoryItem(10)
> end

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Yea that was a quick lunch time edit and I would +rep if I could as well.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

Give me someone else to give rep to SO THAT I can give rep to you 3!! "spread it around" my left foot....

These druid profiles that you all have put together make me want to sing....youtube vid inc




jk but they do make me happy

----------


## cukiemunster

BLEH....Any chance you can fix the CD toggle button to work with the "require combat to execute" button checked? I was flying around with your profile enabled, MotW dropped off, and it felt the need to rebuff me, since it caught me by surprise, I didn't have time to react, so I fell to my death. As it is now, with it checked, you are unable to select CD preference, from OFF, ON or BOSS ONLY

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Better yet I'll add a not mounted condition to mark of the wild

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

Yeah that would fix the mark issue. A couple other nuances cause me to not run the profile out of combat, but this is personal preference. No worries though, I will just do like I did with pongs, copy the main rotation, and just remove CDs for a "trash" rotation. 

 :Big Grin: 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Tell me what you want and I'll see what I can do  :Smile: 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## googlebee

Well cute, your perseverance has paid off.

I ran multiple tests today comparing *Firepongs 2.2.4*  with *your 1.3.1* (Or w/e your most recent update is) 

These were done on a Single Raidr's Target dummy (There was not additional Thrash applications done on the nearest additional Dummy either - Notice the position of the cat in the image below)

These were the 2 closest in comparison parses. Keep in mind I'm biased to Firepong's profiles, as I have used them since he started making them. So naturally I have been hesitant to think it could be improved.

Now it seems Firepong's is slightly less on a 60 million parse. (By about 5k DPS)

There are some restrictions to this though , as this is a 0 movement parse on a Raider's dummy. (Which have less armor usually) 

EDIT* One thing to also note Cute, is your profile does not pool energy much at all, this is good and bad. Good for tank and spank fights with little switching, bad for heavy switching fights. 

Anyway - here you go.



-GB

----------


## cukiemunster

Yeah, the difference with 2pc t15 is a little more. Thrash seems to be the major difference between the 2. I will be using this one exclusively tonight to test it. I also have been biased to pong's stuff myself, but his lags me quite a bit in the heat of battle, and the old 1.8.5 is just sub par anymore compared to the new stuff.

----------


## Aegeus

Still loving your work! Keep it up!

----------


## Angrybear

I tried out your profile again and I like the changes you have made to it. The only issue I currently have is it fires off Engineering Glove enchant whenever its off cooldown. In and out of combat no matter what cool-down toggle is set. Anyone experiencing this issue? Also it appears you coded this in Racial Ability. I just took out the following line of code from the and it stopped doing it


```
local hasB = ubid(p, ber)

if GetInventoryItemCooldown(p,10) == 0 and ubid(p, ber) == nil then
    UseInventoryItem(10)
end
```

When I just tried to remove Racial from the profile list the profile refused to work at all. Though I am not sure why might be issue on my part who knows.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

change it to be like this:


```
if incom and GetInventoryItemCooldown(p,10) == 0 and not ubid(p, ber) then
	UseInventoryItem(10)
end
```

----------


## Angrybear

That works perfectly thanks a lot =D

----------


## cukiemunster

Lol if you bothered to read a few posts I posted the fix for the engineer gloves :P


Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Noone reads prior posts don't you know. =P

----------


## vDECKERv

started using your enhance profile ph34rt3hcute1, great work! <3

----------


## cukiemunster

One suggestion. Could you add in what the current CD setting is to show up on PQI? So if I have it set to Boss Only for example, it will show on PQI. After a little while, I sometimes forget what I have it set as, so I just cycle through again to get where I want it to be set as, but would make it slightly easier if it shows up. Not a huge deal, but it would be nice =]

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Simple enough I'll have it in the next release, which I hope will be sometime this week 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Erin606

I would like to see a fury warrior profile, nice to see someone else working on warrior profiles. but fury just puts out more dps, if you need someone to test fury or arms let me know, i have 497 IL and gear for both

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> I would like to see a fury warrior profile, nice to see someone else working on warrior profiles. but fury just puts out more dps, if you need someone to test fury or arms let me know, i have 497 IL and gear for both


Fury might be tricky as I've never played as fury, I wouldn't count out the possibility but I also wouldn't expect it any time soon.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

----------


## boxo

Not sure if it's been brought up, but if so, ignore. Maybe add a range check to shockwave/dragon's roar? At the moment if you're in combat and have a target, it casts... but may not be anywhere near the target.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Not sure if it's been brought up, but if so, ignore. Maybe add a range check to shockwave/dragon's roar? At the moment if you're in combat and have a target, it casts... but may not be anywhere near the target.


Good idea thanks

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

----------


## itsrich

I didn't see anything mentioned. But I am leveling a druid and currently level 86. I am pretty sure I figured out what the problem is, but when trying to do dungeons it constantly targets a friendly party member.. I think its cause I do not yet have symbiosis.. would this be the reason? If it is, are you planning making it so the profile works for all levels?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> I didn't see anything mentioned. But I am leveling a druid and currently level 86. I am pretty sure I figured out what the problem is, but when trying to do dungeons it constantly targets a friendly party member.. I think its cause I do not yet have symbiosis.. would this be the reason? If it is, are you planning making it so the profile works for all levels?


Yes, as a temporary fix just remove symbiosis from rotation. I'm still trying to get an update out this week so long as I can get over being sick.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

----------


## itsrich

> Yes, as a temporary fix just remove symbiosis from rotation. I'm still trying to get an update out this week so long as I can get over being sick.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


thank you very much for the quick response  :Smile:

----------


## Mumrik

Cooldown Usage Toggle - 1 button on the fly switching between no CD usage, always CD usage.
Single/AOE Toggle - 1 button on the fly switching for single or aoe combat


That's would be nice for the Enhancement Shaman profile

----------


## Nixo

I just want to mention something here . Both Profiles Fire @ Cute are good but with Cute profile i found that when i activate it it wont allow me to click on spells that i want to use it manually
and 1 more thing when the profile start, the game start lagging.

1 more thing .. if its possible to let me do manual symbiosis and then have a key to auto/manual use symbiosis skill award.

----------


## cukiemunster

Not trying to add too much onto your plate, but if it would be possible to have Nature's Vigil added in that would be great. It is actually pretty nice for some fights.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

I added NV into the TF code for now for personal use, so no rush unless you want to add it in, I got it working fir what I want it for  :Wink: 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

@Nixo, are you using PQI and AutoLagTolerance?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

CD toggle for enhance should be there if not I'll add it in.

Toggle for auto/manual symbiosis should be doable as well.

As for lag problems the profile will lag for non EN-US clients, to resolve this I would need localizations for the phrase, "You must be behind the target." I believe that's the error shred gives.

NV will be added, show me what you did and maybe I will just use that, if not it'll give me a starting point, thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## zarreus

For some reason i get super hard lag running this compared to fires profile any ideas? Us English server

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I have no idea, this is contradictory to majority if the reports I get. Any additional information you can provide may help me find the issue.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## zarreus

25 man heroic us server hard lag right from the start locks game

ty for responding

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

That is very strange, I am fixing to post an update that changes quite a few things. Please let me know if new version lags as well.

----------


## zarreus

I'll try it

ty

----------


## cukiemunster

> NV will be added, show me what you did and maybe I will just use that, if not it'll give me a starting point, thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


I only added it to the tigers fury code, so it's not "optimal", but it works fir what I want it for. All I did was add NV into the abilities list in your "Initial" ability:


```
 nv  =   124974. --Nature's Vigil
```

Then modified tiger's fury:


```
local hasB = ubid(p, ber)

if incom and pow<=30 and check(tf) and not ubid(p,ber) then
cast(gsi(tf))
cast(gsi(nv))
UseInventoryItem(10)
end
```

Excuse any typos there, did this on my phone


Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Early Bird Special - Druid v1.3.2 is up, I'm tried from raiding will do the change log later but most of the recent suggestions have been added.

----------


## Mumrik

> CD toggle for enhance should be there if not I'll add it in.


There are no CD toggle. only AOE toggle
And can you please add orc Blood Fury.

----------


## piratepetey

Hi.

Any chance you could add a flying/mounted check to your Forms management ability?

Getting dismounted when combat pops atm.

Ta  :Smile:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Done just redownload

----------


## Nixo

im using PQI + EN-EU client

i have around 140ms normaly

----------


## cukiemunster

Haven't had a chance to check the new version, but did you happen to move the engy gloves out of Racials?

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I think I left it there, consider radials to be both racial and professions

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

> I think I left it there, consider radials to be both racial and professions
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


The only problem I ran into with it where it was is that it was randomly popping it, hence why I personally moved it to the tigers fury ability. But no problem, I can move it myself  :Smile: 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Druid Profile Updated to 1.3.3

===Changelog===
Added Nature's Vigil Support - uses Nature's Vigil like Berserk, casts it when high energy (IE: after tiger's fury) when on cd and target is a boss.
Added additional support for leveling druids - profile should work from start (currently leveling another feral and am lvl 32 at time of post)
Added Engineering Gloves Support - now Engineers can enjoy their buffs ^_^
Added Cooldown Mode Indicator - Profile now shows current state of the cooldown usage mode.
Added Auto/Manual Symbiosis Spell Cast Toggle - Switches between automatically casting Symbiosis or not - Still working on getting this working and for now it is manual by default.
Additional TTD additions - added more Time to Die checks



I know I have been focusing alot on druid recently but fear not those who use my shaman profile I have something special in the works I hope to release soon... here's a hint, it involves checking how far away your totems are. ^_^

----------


## Drinksbeer

Raid test tonight, did great with 1.3.2 so I can't wait to see what it does tonight!! 

Thanks!!

----------


## cukiemunster

Hey cute, just wondering, what do you play as a main? I see you have a few profiles.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Well when I first returned to WoW for MoP i was Frost DW DK, now it's Feral which is what i played as main in WotLK and Cata.

----------


## Scooters

Hi Cute,
I ask again:
Will your profile run with an non-english-client?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

yes, if for any reason it doesnt let me know and if you know where the issue is as let me know that too and ill fix it.

----------


## Nixo

The new update is great. and it execute the rotation perfectly.its just that while the rotation is active i couldn't pop Tranquility manually the rotation wont let me.
so i had to stop pqr and use the skill then start the rotation again.is there any solution for this or key-bind Tranquility to your rotation with special button.

again thanx alot for the update. love it

----------


## Scooters

QUOTE=Scooters;2728560]Hi Cute,
I ask again:
Will your profile run with an non-english-client?[/QUOTE]




> yes, if for any reason it doesnt let me know and if you know where the issue is as let me know that too and ill fix it.


Thx, it works! and I`d tryed it on the Dummy. There is one question: as opener I normal use ravage, because it push my damage at the start of a fight. Your profile don`t use it?

----------


## Starkey2009

Love the new druid update, only thing ive come across its no ravage when in prowl dunno if its me or just something up, I've been killing panda rares and i prowl and it auto attacks and doesn't do ravage on the opener.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Ravage works, it's just finicky. For best results left click select the target, let the bot stealth you and ensure you can easily get behind. If at any moment you get in attack range and you aren't behind the bot will attack with mangle/rake. If you don't let the bot stealth then it won't ravage for some reason. If you right click then there is a chance auto attack will happen before ravage.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2



*EDIT* Manually prowling is working in my testing

----------


## cukiemunster

Why does it use savage roar while in prowl, out of combat? Is this intentional? Sometimes ifi need to afk, I will Prowl to avoid being ganked, but the SR spam the entire time is crazy lol.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Yes its a precombat prep to speed up dot application.

Perhaps I should add a target check... If no target then no savage roar.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> The new update is great. and it execute the rotation perfectly.its just that while the rotation is active i couldn't pop Tranquility manually the rotation wont let me.
> so i had to stop pqr and use the skill then start the rotation again.is there any solution for this or key-bind Tranquility to your rotation with special button.
> 
> again thanx alot for the update. love it


Holding Left Alt will pause the rotation allowing you to cast Tranquility without turning the profile off and on

----------


## Nixo

> Holding Left Alt will pause the rotation allowing you to cast Tranquility without turning the profile off and on


I will try that thanx :>

----------


## knopper

ive sent a pm about an issue i found if u can help out with it

----------


## zarreus

I'm Having super hard Lag issues running this profile in raids. Has anyone else had this issue? I wonder if it may be an addon?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

What localization are you using?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

> I'm Having super hard Lag issues running this profile in raids. Has anyone else had this issue? I wonder if it may be an addon?


Hey Zarr,

I had this issue when i first started using the interfaces. Because I used to RL i had a ton of addons I started experimenting with some of the "odd-ball" addons that I felt were causing the issue. Here are someo of the problem children

Razer Naga's interface (I don't use the naga anymore mainly because I have actual human man hands and not those of a small child, BUT I loved the interface and without the mouse it was causing some issues)
Droodfocus - great addon for druids but for some reason it was causing issues, did a reinstall of it and I didn't have to cut it off after that
Armory - same thing, did a reinstall of it after putting in PQI (which you should have by the way) and it started working
Oqueue - messed everything up
Pitbull - i switched to SUF and didn't have any issues
Ratings Buster - messed everything up
AutoLagTolerance - added this and didn't have any more issues

Also, check to make sure that your talents/spec are in check. I have found that some of the profiles will become choppy because it may be looking for an ability that I don't have, or a range ability that I don't have because the target may be out of range.  :Smile:  

I hope this helps!

also @ph34rt3hcute1 - Love the changes, so far I have only had a few chances to test them on actual bosses, I would be around 104-107k before pulling aggro and dying, bad kitty I know but still. As soon as I get a chance to live through a fite (wtb cower back) then I will try to post some good numbers.  :Smile:  Thanks for what you do!!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Haha I know all about that, my guild jokingly complains about my aggro generation, raid leader always says, "give tanks a few secs to get aggro before you attack... that's double for you cute."

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

> Haha I know all about that, my guild jokingly complains about my aggro generation, raid leader always says, "give tanks a few secs to get aggro before you attack... that's double for you cute."
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Your response should be the same as mine, "why, so the locks can beat me on the meters....f that man"

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

Ugh, i keep dying on boss fights, but it seems to be averaging out at around 93-95k dps and i'm ilvl 488 stacking mastery with the DOC talent. The one thing I have noticed is the constant spamming of MoW, I am not smart enough to shut that off in raid, what is the best way to keep it from doing that? I am really enjoying it cute.  :Smile:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Already have that fixed for next release

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I could use your guys' help, I have heard that mangle over shred with T15 2pc was better DPS than normal, I have also heard that was stupid. As I have not gotten my 2pc yet could you guys provide feedback regarding this?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

Wow, we were just talking about that in guild. o.0 odd...I am going to try and test that out over the next couple of days, the other thing I want to test out is crit build with NV vs mastery build. I have mastery now but I feel like I should be doing more dmg.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I personally use nv/sotf with mrrobot recommendations, seems to do better DPS in my limited testing.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## monopoly8

hey guys, @cute, i have that threat issue too when rune and gets a massive rip ticks going, sometimes frustrating but i just back away for a few seconds or ask for a pally salvation  :Smile:  damn blizzard for removing our threat drop, we still need it sometimes.

also, yes once you get 2pc t15 and gear past that point it is better to use mangle instead of shred as a filler in order to get more ferocious bites off and what not, but it honestly is not a big increase, but still use shred during berserk because it hits like a truck and you can spam it

*using NS, sotf, doc

----------


## cukiemunster

> I could use your guys' help, I have heard that mangle over shred with T15 2pc was better DPS than normal, I have also heard that was stupid. As I have not gotten my 2pc yet could you guys provide feedback regarding this?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Yes, Mangle>Shred with 2 pc. I did some heavy testing both ways using Pong's profile a few weeks back (http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2707871 ([PQRotation] Firepong's PQR Profile's Feedback - Comments - Question's?)), and Mangle spam over shred did pull out ahead, by a considerable margin. The Fluid Druid - View topic - Simulationcraft - Feral rotation discussion and script is a post by aggixx on the fluiddruid forums, and he confirms it there. This was about a month ago, so unless something has changed that I am unaware of since then, Mangle takes precedence over Shred in every situation EXCEPT during Berserk.

----------


## cukiemunster

Also, if you could maximize the NS cooldown to be used in conjunction with Rip application, DoC will pull ahead of NV on single target fights. Fights with any adds at all, NV wins.

As far as optimizing DoC, if you would hold off using the NS until 4 CP are applied, hit the NS/Healing Touch to get the buff, Rake on the 1st DoC buff, then Rip on the 2nd to get MAX damage out of the DoC buff. This works out PHENOMENALLY at the pull of every fight, since you also usually get your trinket procs at the pull too. I got a screenshot a few weeks ago when everything lined up at the pull, and this is what Rip can do. Keep in mind, this was when I was ~515 ilvl, I am now 523, and just got Rune of Re-Origination, so no telling what it could do now with your profile if coded right!

----------


## monopoly8

^^^^^ cukie is correct, pong does have the code already, you might be able to borrow it

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I already have T15 coded in, I can edit the ns logic.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## monopoly8

@ cute and all feral friends out there, i reccomend using cactus to do your reforging especially if you have RoRo trinket, The Fluid Druid - View topic - Edgy/Raffy's Official Catus Thread very veryyyyy useful for getting stats as close as they possibly can for 1:1:1

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I'll definitely look into that when I get off work.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

Also is there any way to ONLY rake, then apply Rip ASAP when RoRo is procced, over writing the current Rip? That +25000 mastery would make for one Hell of a Rip! Right now it never seems to line up with Rip, so the trinket is almost useless, and its basically our BiS.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Also should be easy to do.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Also, if you could maximize the NS cooldown to be used in conjunction with Rip application, DoC will pull ahead of NV on single target fights. Fights with any adds at all, NV wins.
> 
> As far as optimizing DoC, if you would hold off using the NS until 4 CP are applied, hit the NS/Healing Touch to get the buff, Rake on the 1st DoC buff, then Rip on the 2nd to get MAX damage out of the DoC buff. This works out PHENOMENALLY at the pull of every fight, since you also usually get your trinket procs at the pull too. I got a screenshot a few weeks ago when everything lined up at the pull, and this is what Rip can do. Keep in mind, this was when I was ~515 ilvl, I am now 523, and just got Rune of Re-Origination, so no telling what it could do now with your profile if coded right!
> 
> 
> Attachment 13723


They way I have smart rip and smart rake coded DOC stacks add a 25% AP increase which is what the bot looks for when determining when to reapply rip and rake, in theory this should work for 
RoRO also but i understand why to use rake to generate the CP and will code that in.

----------


## Drinksbeer

> Also, if you could maximize the NS cooldown to be used in conjunction with Rip application, DoC will pull ahead of NV on single target fights. Fights with any adds at all, NV wins.
> 
> As far as optimizing DoC, if you would hold off using the NS until 4 CP are applied, hit the NS/Healing Touch to get the buff, Rake on the 1st DoC buff, then Rip on the 2nd to get MAX damage out of the DoC buff. This works out PHENOMENALLY at the pull of every fight, since you also usually get your trinket procs at the pull too. I got a screenshot a few weeks ago when everything lined up at the pull, and this is what Rip can do. Keep in mind, this was when I was ~515 ilvl, I am now 523, and just got Rune of Re-Origination, so no telling what it could do now with your profile if coded right!
> 
> 
> Attachment 13723


what cuk just said, sums up everything I was going to type. Having the DoC talent is the best when used to apply a 5 stack rip and/or rake. You are on to something though, and here in about 20 min I am going to test out the NV build that was referenced. this is so much fun!!!

----------


## cukiemunster

Something is up with the profile and RoRO, my Rip damage was considerably lower than previous attempts without it. I am pretty close to a 1:1:1 ratio, so Rip should be much, much higher dmg than it did.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

i haven't coded specifically for RoRO yet, the way the profile works current is if the current Attack Power is 125% or 1.25times (DoC Stacks trigger this also) greater than the Attack Power that was applied with Rake and Rip then the profile will attempt to reapply Rake and Rip.

----------


## Jennifer613

Your downloader links aren't working, they need to be in the public dropbox folder so you get a direct link which won't change. Also can't be https

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Your downloader links aren't working, they need to be in the public dropbox folder so you get a direct link which won't change. Also can't be https


Fixed the links

----------


## cukiemunster

On Dark Animus now, I will link later if you want

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

Gotcha, I thought you meant it should work now for the smart override. No worries, I just swapped back to normal reforges for now and unequipped roro

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Could use some beta test for RoRO since i do not have it yet.... any takers?

----------


## cukiemunster

I'm in raid for another 2 hours, but I'm game after that

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Aww in 2hrs I'll be in bed, stupid work, but pm me you're contact info and ill send over my latest.

----------


## firepong

> i haven't coded specifically for RoRO yet, the way the profile works current is if the current Attack Power is 125% or 1.25times (DoC Stacks trigger this also) greater than the Attack Power that was applied with Rake and Rip then the profile will attempt to reapply Rake and Rip.


Sad part is, the way me and you have smart Rip coded, it doesn't take into account mastery. All it takes into account right now and probably for the rest of WoW (We know how Blizzard likes to leave coding bugs in the game till the end of time. Look at the Rake tooltip for reference x.x).

Here's what we are currently using right now (It is what got me the closest and best number to calculating Rip after my testing. CuteOne is using the same formual I believe):


```

(113 + 320 * 5 * 1 + 0.0484 * 5 * UnitAttackPower("Player") * 1) 


```

Now, this is what it is suppose to be (notice the part in there for Mastery percentage?):


```

//No DoC(113 + 320 * 5 * 1 + 0.0484 * 5 * UnitAttackPower("Player") * 1 + Mastery Percentage) //Mastery Percantage being Mastery/100. For example 85.63/100 would be .8563 which would go here.//With DoC Buff active:(113 + 320 * 5 * 1 + 0.0484 * 5 * UnitAttackPower("Player") * 1 + Mastery Percentage * 1.25) //1.25 being the 25% buff we get from the buff. Yes its 30%, but this is the formula I found that's supposedly to be the real one for DoC buffed Rip. 


```

Now, if we were to actually be using these formulas and just have them returned in a function when certain conditions is met (if no DoCbuff then return this else return other), we would be re-applying Rip endlessly because the Rip calculation being used currently right now is borked just like Rake and returning the wrong values. If you don't believe me , apply a normal Rip, no mastery buff currently active and look at the Damage the tooltip is reporting (the one on the target, not the task bar) and what Recount/Skada is actually reporting. It should be about the same. Now, get someone to cast pally Mastery buff on you then apply another 5cp Rip and look at the difference. Recount/Skada will be reporting a higher value than what the tooltip is reporting because the tooltip isn't taking into account Mastery and DoC like it should.

P.S. Do the above with a white weapon on (no stats available but damage) and no ther gear. Like I said, get someone to cast the mastery buff on you so you won't have to worry about procs from trinkets and the like.
P.S.S. Let me know if I missed anything  :Wink:

----------


## cpowroks

I have RoRO on my druid i could help you out.

----------


## monopoly8

i as well, raid in 3 hours after this alt group of mine

----------


## knopper

can u enlighten me why on earth the 2 p t15 would affect in any way mangle?

----------


## cpowroks

mangle costs less energy so more mangles = more t15 2p procs = better rip uptime. In a nutshell

----------


## dxterminator

Are the downloadlinks not working?

nvr mind, dropbox was down for like a minute, nice profiles  :Smile:

----------


## cukiemunster

Question for ya, not sure if it's even possible or not. Is there anyway to have aoe on keypress only, instead of toggle? For instance if I wanted to only aoe while I was holding down a modifier, like left shift? Obviously this would not work for everyone, but I am wondering if it is possible, and if so, what I would need to modify to make this happen? This would simplify things for myself.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I am not sure on this one, I will have to think about that and look at other profiles for ideas.

----------


## cukiemunster

Np. Like I said, idk if it is even possible within PQR.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

It is as I have seen it done before, basicly it needs to see when key is down and do long as key is down it does AOE once lifted it would switch back. The toggle just changes a flag that the code looks to to know what mode to be in, replace the flag with the keypress and in theory it should work.

----------


## Nixo

I'm having problem with Horridon heroic fight my dps is very low . Any advice on how to execute the fight with all these adds?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Which profile are you useing?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

With the feral profile im usually top dps, with me single targeting when only 1 or 2 adds and once there are more and they are grouped i swap to multi. When there are no add im on boss.

----------


## Nixo

im using cute profile

----------


## Nixo

i did switch between single target and multi but still im doing around 100k dps with 4pc t15

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

not sure of the problem then

----------


## cukiemunster

If you are switching between aoe and single target at the right times, then it is not a profile issue. Are you reforge/enchanted correctly? What is your ilvl? What talents are you using? For H Horridon, I would probably recommend HotW over the other last tier choices. The +6% extra agility passive bonus is HUGE for dps considering all of the adds, plus it also adds the extra healing bonus to offspec tranquility which is nice.

----------


## monopoly8

yup, go HotW for hm horridon, nothing stays up long enough to benefit from Doc, you could go with NV if you need to burst down some remaining adds when swapping doors, but i hotw is far better because of the target switching

----------


## cukiemunster

When is your Enh profile set to use CD's? Having the toggle from your feral profile would be nice =]

----------


## Drinksbeer

I had some weird number results after this weekend's raid run. Is anyone else testing Mastery + DoC vs Mastery + NV vs Crit + DoC vs Crit + NV. So far the mastery builds were in the 103-106k range (ne druid ilvl 489) but the crit build with NV was 116-118k. Those were both 10M normal and a few runs of LFR (same bosses). Just wondering if anyone else is "experimenting".

BTW, without these profiles being so freakin' awesome I would never be able to do my usual experiments with such proficiency!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I was also noticing NV doing better, but I made some changes to how doc is used that may result in doc being better again.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

As soon as I release it, sorry I started making an assassination profile last night instead of posting updates. That and I'm still testing the totem range check function that will replace totems if x distance away.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

Yeah, I too noticed NV performing better than DoC on anything more than a 1 target fight. And the clutch OS healing is pretty good too if timed right.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

So before I lost my HDD and my first rogue profile I was thinking about posting it since there was word that Nerder was going to be unavailable. Now that I have made another rogue profile should I post it still even though Nerder is still active? Couple of things mine offers, Pick Pocket, Single/AOE/Hybrid mode (Hybrid mode performs single rotation but uses Fan of Knives instead of Mutilate, i plan on implementing this on my Druid and Shaman profiles), and my usual Offensive/Defensive/Interrupt features.

Also for those wondering I plan on releasing updates for the Druid and Shaman tonight.

----------


## Nerder

> So before I lost my HDD and my first rogue profile I was thinking about posting it since there was word that Nerder was going to be unavailable. Now that I have made another rogue profile should I post it still even though Nerder is still active? Couple of things mine offers, Pick Pocket, Single/AOE/Hybrid mode (Hybrid mode performs single rotation but uses Fan of Knives instead of Mutilate, i plan on implementing this on my Druid and Shaman profiles), and my usual Offensive/Defensive/Interrupt features.
> 
> Also for those wondering I plan on releasing updates for the Druid and Shaman tonight.


When was there word that I was going to be unavailable? If you do make it let me know, I dont like doing the whole "recreating the wheel" thing so if you make one and maintain it I'll just step aside.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I could be mistaken, I have bad memory but someone who had a rogue profile was not going to support it or something. I apologize for the mistake.

As for stepping aside, I certainly wouldn't want that as I believe competition drives innovation, my feral profile wouldn't be what it is without firepong's

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## monopoly8

Looking forward for the feral updates tonight  :Smile:  I'm supposed to be switching to bear again for my new guild, but I hope we get some more heroics down with super let kitty deeps  :Smile:

----------


## cukiemunster

Also, with RoRo, you should ONLY be using Thrash in AOE situations when it is procced. Does your incoming update have the other RoRo logic implemented?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

What ever I coded in the beta I sent is in there, I'll add a check on thrash.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

I never got a beta =[

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> I never got a beta =[


Thought I sent you one, well sorry about that oversight.  :Frown: 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## monopoly8

Curious if you thought of how the defensives work, sometimes kitty will use ursoc and go back to cat, still heals but sometimes frustrating  :Smile:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

That's working as intended, it will pop ursoc and cast frenzied regen and go back to cat as kitty-bear isn't that good.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Apocalypse59

> When was there word that I was going to be unavailable? If you do make it let me know, I dont like doing the whole "recreating the wheel" thing so if you make one and maintain it I'll just step aside.


Please don't your Rogue profiles are brilliant.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I don't want him to either.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Druid profile updated to 1.3.4
===Changelog===
Hybrid Mode - This is a sudo Single/AOE rotation, essentially this performs single target rotation but uses swipe for cp building (nice on bosses or high health target with adds). Accessible by rotation toggle
Auto Symbiosis - Finally got auto sym working, profile will auto cast symbiosis on target party/raid member based on a class priority list and subsequently use gained spell (NOTE: Not all class spells currently supported and planning on having a different priority list for AOE Rotation. This feature can be toggled off or on via Right Alt, notice bot will auto use the gained spells still if symbiosis is manually applied also. Special Thanks to Firepong and deadpanstiffy who's assistance made this possible.
Dream of Cenarius Logic tweek - Adjusted logic to better utilize DoC
Rune of Re-Origination Support - Added initial support but may require further tweaking as I do not have this trinket.
PQI-Notification - Added Cooldown, Rotation, and Symbiosis Mode indicators to PQI so players know at-a-glance where the toggles are currently set at.
Etc Tweaks - Yes I am bad about remembering all the changes, I am sure I made other changed here and there in the profile.

Shaman profile updated to 1.0.2
===Changelog===
Hybrid Mode - This is a sudo Single/AOE rotation, essentially this performs single target rotation but uses Chain Lightning (instead of Lightning Bolt) and Fire Nova. Accessible by rotation toggle
Totem Range Check - This will recall and replace searing and magma totem when you move too far away from them. (this will also recall any other totems if they also happen to be down)
Cooldown Mode Toggle - Added toggle for cooldown mode - Boss/On/Off
PQI-Notification - Added Cooldown, Rotation, and Symbiosis Mode indicators to PQI so players know at-a-glance where the toggles are currently set at.

----------


## cukiemunster

> [SIZE=3]Hybrid Mode - This is a sudo Single/AOE rotation, essentially this performs single target rotation but uses swipe for cp building (nice on bosses or high health target with adds). Accessible by rotation toggle


Is this why Swipe is now in the single target rotation, or is this not on purpose?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Yes it is, but it will only cast when in Hybrid mode. The rotation doesnt actually switch off single until multi is enabled.

----------


## cukiemunster

Just tested, not sure if you meant to implement or not, but does not overwrite Rip while RoRo is up, continues with the normal finisher. BUT, it is building CP with Rake like it should be =D

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Just tested, not sure if you meant to implement or not, but does not overwrite Rip while RoRo is up, continues with the normal finisher. BUT, it is building CP with Rake like it should be =D


Dammit and I already turned off my computer, sadly this'll have to wait till lunch tomorrow.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

----------


## cukiemunster

All good lol. Just reporting. I don't raid until tomorrow night :Smile: 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mold

Nice profil but i have problem with fps, when i use firepong profile fps stay the same.

----------


## cukiemunster

```
if check(rp) and (pow>=30 or ubid(p,cc)) and cp==5 and srr > 1 and bossID~=63053 and ttd(t)>=15 then
```

Why is Garalon's legs coded into the RoRo Rip logic?

Also, I tentatively got it do work correctly, by removing most of your checks.



```
local bossID = tonumber(UnitGUID(t):sub(-13, -9), 16)

if check(rp) and (pow>=30 or ubid(p,cc)) and cp==5 and srr > 1 then
	if HaveBuff(p,{139121,139117,139120}) then
		cast(gsi(rp))
	end
	if docbuff>=1 and rpap > (crpap * 1.25) then
		crpap = rpap
		ript = GetTime() + 22
		cast(gsi(rp))
	end
	if rpr < 2 or rpap > (crpap * 1.25) then
		crpap = rpap
		ript = GetTime() + 22
		cast(gsi(rp))
	end
end
```

On a side note, this trinket is annoying as shit. It NEVER fails, that 4/5 times it procs, SR is almost up, and the profile uses a 3-4 CP SR halfway through the RoRo buff, so it never gets the RoRo Rip off, and if you SR once RoRo buff pops up, you don't have enough time to rebuild 5 CP due to lack of crit/haste. I understand this trinket is BiS basically for Feral, but if it doesn't work well with PQR, I may not be using it.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> ```
> if check(rp) and (pow>=30 or ubid(p,cc)) and cp==5 and srr > 1 and bossID~=63053 and ttd(t)>=15 then
> ```
> 
> Why is Garalon's legs coded into the RoRo Rip logic?
> 
> Also, I tentatively got it do work correctly, by removing most of your checks.
> 
> 
> ...


I'll make it work, just as soon as I can get it, as for garalons legs pong discovered a DPS increase using fb over rip on the legs.

FPS issue I am unsure on, could be the added symbiosis function that works like the group info which does party and raid scanning. All I can say is I myself haven't noticed any lag and I don't have that new of a system.



Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

----------


## cukiemunster

Also should say my tests were on the target dummy with CD enabled if this matters

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I looked at this at lunch and the checks you removed should not have made a difference..
bossID~=63053 - checks to make sure you are not targeting Garalon's Legs (as mentioned firepong discovered FB was better thank Rip on them)
ttd(t)>=15 - checks to make sure you arent going to cast a rip on a target thats about to die
crpap = rpap - sets the current rip attack power for determining when the current attack power is 1.25 times greater in order to know whether or not to reapply rip
ript = GetTime() + 22 - sets a future point in time when the max duration rip will expire, useful in determining if SR need to be reapplied before it expires.

As you see none of those should interfere with RoRO


actually ript = GetTime() + 22 is not even referenced anymore in Savage Roar so i can remove that.

Went ahead and reuploaded the feral profile, removed ript and added the RoRO check to Ferovious Bite...now the only things that should cast while RoRO is active is Rake, Rip, and Savage Roar.

Question though, do you think a Savage Roar cast right as RoRO activates if the current SR duration is less than RoRO and the new SR duration will be greater than RoRO will leave enough time to get 5cp Rip?

----------


## monopoly8

it would all depend on the amount of RNG each person gets since they has 0 extra haste/crit hope that t15 2pc gives them an extra cp, would be difficult to get to 5pt rip during a RoRo if sr was used during it, but its unavoidable which is what makes me not a big fan of the trinket as time goes on :/ but youre doing well

----------


## cukiemunster

Agreed. If you use SR right as RoRo pops up, you more than likely will not be able to get 5 additional Cp in the 10 second RoRo timeframe. It truly is annoying, because RoRo seems to have such a long ICD, and it almost always procs right near the end of a SR buff =\ 
One thing that may help prevent this is to try to only use SR on 3+ CP, but I am sure this would ultimately leave to attacks without SR being up, so it is a trade off.
Like I said, this trinket is annoying as shit lol

----------


## cukiemunster

One more RoRo issue, during aoe it is still using Rake instead of only Thrash.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Ok so in Hybrid mode (where it uses rake and rip with swipe) when RoRO is active profile should not use rake and instead use thrash?

----------


## cukiemunster

Not 100% sure on the purpose of your hybrid mode tbh, but in an aoe situation, the 10 seconds RoRo is up, according to quite a few posts by aggixx and others on fluiddruid, yes you should ONLY Thrash.


EDIT: One more question for you. If I wanted to add any other bossid's into your rip logic to NOT Rip on them(primarily Horridon adds), how would this look/need to be done? Something like this, or am I way off?



```
if check(rp) and (pow>=30 or ubid(p,cc)) and cp==5 and srr > 1 and (bossID~=63053 or XXXXX or XXXXX) and ttd(t)>=15 then
```

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Hybrid mode is for when you have a boss or a high health target with adds, it is said that in those events a single target rotation with swipe as combo point generator is better than just swipe.

Then again I am not sure where I read that and it is by no means a permanent feature if it is more trouble than help.

----------


## cukiemunster

Ah i gotcha, so you keep up your buffs on your primary target and still keeping up aoe damage, ie Tortos/bats? Also threw in an edit in my last post with a question for ya.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

honestly I'm not sure as i shamelessly took that from firepong's profile, but if i were to guess you need the IDs for each of the target's you dont want to cast Rip on...essentially


```
(bossID~=63053 and bossID~=*id of a target not to cast rip on* and bossID~=*id of a target not to cast rip on*)
```

and in the case of Garalon's Legs, instead of casting Rip we are useing Ferocious Bite where there is a similar check but to see if the target is one of the boss IDs and so that would look like...


```
(bossID==63053 or bossID==*id of a target not to cast rip on* or bossID==*id of a target not to cast rip on*)
```

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Updated profile to do a single Thrash when RoRO is active in AOE Mode (this is only for AOE Mode and not Hybrid).

Fixed issue with Swipe not working in Hybrid mode

----------


## firepong

> honestly I'm not sure as i shamelessly took that from firepong's profile, but if i were to guess you need the IDs for each of the target's you dont want to cast Rip on...essentially
> 
> 
> ```
> (bossID~=63053 and bossID~=*id of a target not to cast rip on* and bossID~=*id of a target not to cast rip on*)
> ```
> 
> and in the case of Garalon's Legs, instead of casting Rip we are useing Ferocious Bite where there is a similar check but to see if the target is one of the boss IDs and so that would look like...
> 
> ...


This is how I would do it:


```

bossID ~= (63053 or ID or ID or ID) 


```

You guys get the idea  :Wink:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Thanks again firepong

----------


## monopoly8

profile is working very well, beating people on every fight wearing wrong gear, gems and reforges, all from my crit stacking bear gear, did quite well actually  :Smile:

----------


## Drinksbeer

Actually....crit isn't that bad for kitty. Ran this profile last night (great job btw) and regemmed crit from mastery and did 10k more dps. When we run tonight I will be able to have more numbers but it's looking more and more like (at least to me anyway) that the old-school crit may be scaling better than mastery now.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Very impressed with the druidprofile, does it make use of pounce though? I've just tried it in IoT-dailies since guardian is my MS but It didnt seem to use it when I pulled while stealthed.
I even tried to spam it as I charged in, but it got overlapped by something else I think, gonna activate PQI and check it out again soon!

Cheers and +rep!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Profile uses ravage over pounce.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ninjaderp

Okay thanks! Was just curious ^^

----------


## finish

hi! thanks for this profile, im testing it right now and it seems to make pretty good dps ;-)
only thing i wondered is, when i activate Incarnation on my own, and then your rotation want to activate it, the char doesnt do anything , sometimes for 5-10 seconds, sometimes till i manually does some skills...
could u please have a look into this? 
thanks in advance ;-)

edit:

even when i let the profile use incarnation on its own, it often stands around capping energy and not using a single abilitie, hope u can fix it ;-)
beside this its awesome so far

----------


## Weischbier

Your Arms profile is lagging like hell.
Got PQI installed. Am I missing something? I'm using the latest version of it.

greetz

Weischbier

Edit: Oh and btw don't use Dragon Roar when CS is on the target. DR ignores already 100% armor.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> hi! thanks for this profile, im testing it right now and it seems to make pretty good dps ;-)
> only thing i wondered is, when i activate Incarnation on my own, and then your rotation want to activate it, the char doesnt do anything , sometimes for 5-10 seconds, sometimes till i manually does some skills...
> could u please have a look into this? 
> thanks in advance ;-)
> 
> edit:
> 
> even when i let the profile use incarnation on its own, it often stands around capping energy and not using a single abilitie, hope u can fix it ;-)
> beside this its awesome so far


This issue was caused by a target health check on ravage, the profile was only casting ravage when incarnation was up on targets above 80% health.
Fixed, please redownload.




> Your Arms profile is lagging like hell.
> Got PQI installed. Am I missing something? I'm using the latest version of it.
> 
> greetz
> 
> Weischbier
> 
> Edit: Oh and btw don't use Dragon Roar when CS is on the target. DR ignores already 100% armor.


Yea I have been neglecting my warrior profile, never been happy with it and there are so many others around now,

----------


## Weischbier

> Yea I have been neglecting my warrior profile, never been happy with it and there are so many others around now,


From my view there is no decent Arms Warrior Routine around. And I wasn't quite happy with the Fury profiles around.
Might be me but I wasn't satisfied yet a little bit.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Well, aside from DR, if you have ideas to improve im all ears.....or is it eyes? =)

----------


## Drinksbeer

> From my view there is no decent Arms Warrior Routine around. And I wasn't quite happy with the Fury profiles around.
> Might be me but I wasn't satisfied yet a little bit.


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ms-update.html (Warrior PVE Prot , SMF, TG and Arms update)

Rep has a fantastic warrior profile, I have been using it (swapping between fury and arms just to do it) and always in the top 3 of damage on our 10 mans. I highly recommend it.

----------


## Weischbier

> Well, aside from DR, if you have ideas to improve im all ears.....or is it eyes? =)


Well, I removed Deadly Calm and Hamstring form the rotation and it was working without lag and pretty decent.
So that's clearly a point for you to look at.




> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ms-update.html (Warrior PVE Prot , SMF, TG and Arms update)
> 
> Rep has a fantastic warrior profile, I have been using it (swapping between fury and arms just to do it) and always in the top 3 of damage on our 10 mans. I highly recommend it.


I'll try them. Thanks for the heads up!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Well, I removed Deadly Calm and Hamstring form the rotation and it was working without lag and pretty decent.
> So that's clearly a point for you to look at.


I am pretty sure I fixed those, deadly calm at least, did you not update prior to testing?

----------


## cukiemunster

One small thing, a non-issue really, but when toggling with right shift, your Hybrid mode comes across correctly with "AOE Mode", but Single and Aoe show up as "Cooldown Mode" instead. Not sure if this is intentional, don't remember what it said on previous releases, but it confused me slightly for a second. I thought I hit the CD toggle button by accident for a second. Like I said, not really important, but figured I would bring it to your attention 


 :Wink:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> One small thing, a non-issue really, but when toggling with right shift, your Hybrid mode comes across correctly with "AOE Mode", but Single and Aoe show up as "Cooldown Mode" instead. Not sure if this is intentional, don't remember what it said on previous releases, but it confused me slightly for a second. I thought I hit the CD toggle button by accident for a second. Like I said, not really important, but figured I would bring it to your attention


Yea I saw that earlier today, profile works correctly just labeling oversight. 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

----------


## PointyHat

Amazing profile!

Couple of suggestions for the next release.

1. Turn off "thrash on clearcasting" for the Animus fight in ToT Normal/Heroic. Accidental AoE on that fight is dangerous depending on boss placement.
2. On Twin Consorts, have the smart heal skip healing whichever tank is effected by the Beast of Nightmares as healing them will trigger Corrupted Healing.

Otherwise, perfect!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Good ideas, for the animus fight I'm thinking only hold off thrash until the massive and boss by that point the danger from aoe should be past correct? If so, I just need the UnitGUID's.

Twin consorts should be simple, I would just need the debuff id.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Sevve3

Been using the enh profile for our heroic progression this week, so far it beats cpoworks slightly on single target, and massively trumps it on aoe.

Very pleased, thank you.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Been using the enh profile for our heroic progression this week, so far it beats cpoworks slightly on single target, and massively trumps it on aoe.
> 
> Very pleased, thank you.


Glad to hear... 

If someone has the chance can you let me know how the totem range management is working?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PointyHat

Unit ID's are as follows.
Anima Golem: 69701
Large Anima Golem: 69700
Massive Anima Golem: 69699

So basically it would be a case of if the id of the target matched those then do not thrash? I have zero coding skills so I assume a lot  :Smile: 

Regarding the Twins fight, Beast of Nightmares debuff ID is: 137341

Looking forward to the update  :Smile:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Unit ID's are as follows.
> Anima Golem: 69701
> Large Anima Golem: 69700
> Massive Anima Golem: 69699
> 
> So basically it would be a case of if the id of the target matched those then do not thrash? I have zero coding skills so I assume a lot 
> 
> Regarding the Twins fight, Beast of Nightmares debuff ID is: 137341
> 
> Looking forward to the update


You are correct and thanks for the IDs, sadly I'm at work for the next 6.5hrs but lunch is soon and we will see if I can't crank it out then.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Ok I added those changes and uploaded, no version change due to the small edit and cause I don't have time to update the posts =)

Enjoy!

----------


## PointyHat

Fantastic!

Oh, correct me if I am wrong, I took a look at what you added in the thrash code and I think you have the same unit ID twice. Should it be 69700 and 69701?

Another suggestion for the Horridon encounter this time. Hex of Confusion debuff from 4th door Beast Shamans (Spell ID 136512). Normal and HC versions of this can kill you very quickly so could you add an auto self Remove Corruption (ID 2782) for it? Having to stop attacking and do it myself is such a pain :P

Thanks again.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Yea I was putting them in numeric order, changed the first forgot the 2nd.

As for the cure poison/curse I was thinking about adding an auto remover for any poison or curse that is removable.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

Hey Cute, getting some lag with the new update, pqi isn't doing anything wonky and all the abilities seem to be running fine, the dps is lower than usual though. It was only LFR so I won't call it an issue but I would love to know your thoughts.  :Smile: 

edit: Ah, something to do with Range, even tho I am right on the mob it's telling me "out of range" error, sorry hope that heps a little, as i get more info ill edit

----------


## Sevve3

> Glad to hear... 
> 
> If someone has the chance can you let me know how the totem range management is working?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Didn't notice it doing anything weird in our raid tonight, in fact it was pretty much spot on each time with totems.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Hey Cute, getting some lag with the new update, pqi isn't doing anything wonky and all the abilities seem to be running fine, the dps is lower than usual though. It was only LFR so I won't call it an issue but I would love to know your thoughts. 
> 
> edit: Ah, something to do with Range, even tho I am right on the mob it's telling me "out of range" error, sorry hope that heps a little, as i get more info ill edit


Which encounter?

----------


## Drinksbeer

I have done 4 so far in LFR and had it on all of them. Did halls of flesh-shaping and Lei Shen....tried a hard reset, don't know what's causing it. If it's just me don't sweat it, more than likely it's the PC demon come back looking for his lunch money.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Well there is a LOS issue with healing touch, i noticed it with Durumu trash when people were pulled into the purple circle thingy (Yes that is a highly technical term  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Drinksbeer

lol more technical than me, i usually use 4, 7 and 13 letter words to describe the "things" in the encounters. I'll reinstall the profile and I bet that will do it : :Smile:  

Thanks!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Ok pushed a new update adding in a LOS check on healing touch and a dispel check for Remove Corruption, these may or may not work cause I have not tested. No version change just redownload and as always redownload the data file also....i am always mucking around in there.

----------


## PointyHat

Getting this error in the most recent version. Only occurs when no target is selected.



```
Message: [string "local bossID = tonumber(UnitGUID(t):sub(-13..."]:1: attempt to index a nil value
Time: 05/07/13 12:56:44
Count: 60
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "local bossID = tonumber(UnitGUID(t):sub(-13..."]:1: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
```

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I had that to, made a change but I guess I forgot to upload yesterday was a crazy day my apologies.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

Don't apologize!! You are doing great work and we are very grateful!  :Smile:  I can't wait to run it tonight!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Well in that case, all I did was comment out the local under Thrash ability.

EDIT: Uploaded changes

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

I have gotten this message quite a few times within the last half hour or so, not sure what it is. Also, what exactly do you have Remove Corruption set to remove? Only reason I ask is it may cause problems on Megaera if you are dispelling yourself instantly with Cinders.



```
 Message: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:340: attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 05/07/13 13:53:47
Count: 7
Stack: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:340: in function <[string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:308>

Locals: self = <unnamed> {
 0 = <userdata>
}
event = "COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED"
cLOG = <table> {
 1 = 1367949235.418
 2 = "SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS"
 3 = false
 4 = "0x0280000005AB5DE4"
 5 = "XXXXXXXX"
 6 = 1297
 7 = 0
 8 = "0xF130DFF20001D24F"
 9 = "Final Doubt"
 10 = 68168
 11 = 0
 12 = 1822
 13 = "Rake"
 14 = 1
}
(for index) = 2
(for limit) = 2
(for step) = 1
i = 2
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = <function> defined =[C]:-1
(*temporary) = <table> {
 1 = <table> {
 }
}
(*temporary) = 1
(*temporary) = "attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)"
target = "player"
updateRate = 3
```

EDIT: Line 5 had my toon name lol, had to edit it out =P

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Well guess plug-and-pray on those functions aren't going to work. I tried using the line of sight and valid dispel functions from a resto druid profile and attempted to adapt for my uses.



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PointyHat

Cinders is a magic effect no? If that's the case then remove corruption wouldn't work on it for feral anyway. Probably not worth having it set to dispel everything anyway. Maybe only dangerous raid debuffs, ike say Hex of Confusion from Horridon and Venom Bolt Volley once it's reached 4+ stacks?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Yea probably best and easier to do it on a case by case basis.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Starkey2009

i updated and keep getting error soon as i start single rotation, it does go away once i start combat but comes back after combat is finished 

Message: <string>:"local bossID = tonumber(UnitGUID(t):sub(-13...":1: attempt to index a nil value
Time: 05/08/13 09:44:27
Count: 666
Stack: [string "local bossID = tonumber(UnitGUID(t):sub(-13..."]:1: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = <function> defined =[C]:-1
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to index a nil value"

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I am aware of this, thanks

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Ok I pushed some changes, again no version change (jeez im being lazy) just redownload and replace the profile and the data file.
I have commented out the cause of the bossID error, I have removed the auto dispel any poison/curse and changed to only dispel those on Horridon for now, be sure to let me know of other things you would like to dispel.

----------


## Starkey2009

Message: <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":765: attempt to call field "?" (a nil value)
Time: 05/08/13 11:26:33
Count: 212
Stack: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: rotationNumber = 0
nextAbility = -1
playerChanneling = false
(for index) = 11
(for limit) = 1023
(for step) = 1
i = 11
spellID = 0
skipUnknown = true
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)"

even does it when multi is enabled

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Found the issue... I fixed, killed Moldo-One Eye and a few mobs to test, and uploaded.

Hopefully all is good now, just redownload again.

----------


## Morx

Hi there Cute! So just got PQR going today for the first time and the first character I'm trying things out for is my Druid.

There seems to be an issue with the multi target profile. It will Thrash ok, and sometimes it will Swipe, but not enough. It stays at 100 energy and doesn't spam swipe.

Single profile is perfect! Mangles and does great.

Thanks for any help!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Hmm, I'll have too look into this when I get home in 2-3hrs.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Morx

Cancel that. I wasn't using the built in shifts to go from single to multi. This is what I get for not reading all of the first post.

I was manually shifting from single to multi through PQR hotkeys. Rather than using right Shift key. Once I started using Right shift key, everything was a lot better.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Perhaps I should fix that as well.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ninjaderp

Oh, so thats why the AoE seemed bad, I was doing like Morx ^^

----------


## Starkey2009

Im still getting some errors coming out of combat 

Message: <string>:"if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then...":356: attempt to index field "?" (a nil value)
Time: 05/09/13 09:46:00
Count: 7
Stack: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:356: in function <[string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:324>

Locals: self = <unnamed> {
0 = <userdata>
}
event = "COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED"
cLOG = <table> {
1 = 1368049576.395
2 = "SPELL_AURA_REMOVED"
3 = false
4 = "0x03800000059F71E1"
5 = "Character Name"
6 = 1297
7 = 0
8 = "0x03800000059F71E1"
9 = "Character name"
10 = 1297
11 = 0
12 = 768
13 = "Cat Form"
14 = 1
15 = "BUFF"
}
(for index) = 2
(for limit) = 2
(for step) = 1
i = 2
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = <function> defined =[C]:-1
(*temporary) = <table> {
1 = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = 1
(*temporary) = "attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)"
target = "player"
updateRate = 3

----------


## Morx

AoE DPS in a normal dungeon, where it's just non-stop AoE still seems really low. As does single target for that matter, but AoE especially.

Going to be running through more dungeons and questing, to see if I can pin point what it's not doing that I'd normally be doing myself.

Going hybrid is a little better, as it adds some single target bleeds to targets, but I'm not sure what exactly is happening. More testing needed!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Hybrid does single rotation but uses swipe as cp generator, multi is just thrash, swipe, and fb.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Morx

Just changed some things around on my character, and everything is working like a charm.

I'm mowing down mobs now!!!

(so basically had nothing to do with the profile, and was my error)

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Im still getting some errors coming out of combat 
> 
> Message: <string>:"if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then...":356: attempt to index field "?" (a nil value)
> Time: 05/09/13 09:46:00
> Count: 7
> Stack: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:356: in function <[string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:324>
> 
> Locals: self = <unnamed> {
> 0 = <userdata>
> ...



Not sure the cause, I will run some LFR and see if i get any problems.

----------


## Starkey2009

> Not sure the cause, I will run some LFR and see if i get any problems.


Yeah its not doing it all the time, i think its when i kill something and quickly jump into flight form.

----------


## spawnpl

Tested your feral profile and its really good any chance for a boomkin profile.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Not an overgrown chicken, sorry

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

> Not an overgrown chicken, sorry
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


kek

@spawn check out http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013) for a list of good profiles for lazerchicken. Nerder has a great boomkin profile, I would suggest that one.  :Smile:

----------


## cukiemunster

How would I go about removing either the hybrid or multi rotations from the Right Shift toggle? During H Horridon progression, it would make it EXTREMELY easier to use if there were only 2 toggles, single and either hybrid or multi. I am not asking you to modify your profile, but just curious what I need to change on my end. 

There were quite a few times over the last week that one of my RShift toggles didn't register, and either single targeting when I should be AOEing, or vice versa.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

The toggle has a 1sec delay between them.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

If I want to remove the Hybrid, would I simply remove 

```
	elseif AOEMode==0 then
		PQ_AOE = false
		AOEMode = 1
		PQ_Rot = "Hybrid"
		PQR_WriteToChat("|cff347C2CAOE Mode: |cff79BAECHybrid|cffffffff", "Notice")
```

from


```
if IsRightShiftKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() and GetTime() - PQ_AOETimer > 1 then
	PQ_AOETimer = GetTime()
	
	if PQ_AOE then
		PQ_AOE = false
		AOEMode = 0
		PQ_Rot = "Single"
		PQR_SwapRotation("Kitty-Single (CuteOne)")
		PQR_WriteToChat("|cff347C2CCooldown Mode: |cffDC143CSingle|cffffffff", "Notice")
	elseif AOEMode==0 then
		PQ_AOE = false
		AOEMode = 1
		PQ_Rot = "Hybrid"
		PQR_WriteToChat("|cff347C2CAOE Mode: |cff79BAECHybrid|cffffffff", "Notice")
	elseif AOEMode==1 then
		PQ_AOE = true
		AOEMode = 2
		PQ_Rot = "Multi"
		PQR_WriteToChat("|cff347C2CCooldown Mode: |cff006400Multi|cffffffff", "Notice")
		PQR_SwapRotation("Kitty-Multi (CuteOne)")
	end
end
```

from the Initial ability?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

It's a little more complicated, I'll post what you need to do when I get home.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

Sweet! U DA (WO)MAN!!!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Woman  :Smile: 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I would do this....


```
if IsRightShiftKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() and GetTime() - PQ_AOETimer > 1 then
	PQ_AOETimer = GetTime()
	
	if PQ_AOE then
		PQ_AOE = false
		AOEMode = 0
		PQ_Rot = "Single"
		PQR_SwapRotation("Kitty-Single (CuteOne)")
		PQR_WriteToChat("|cff347C2CCooldown Mode: |cffDC143CSingle|cffffffff", "Notice")
	--elseif AOEMode==0 then
	--	PQ_AOE = false
	--	AOEMode = 1
	--	PQ_Rot = "Hybrid"
	--	PQR_WriteToChat("|cff347C2CAOE Mode: |cff79BAECHybrid|cffffffff", "Notice")
	elseif AOEMode==1 then
		PQ_AOE = true
		AOEMode = 1 --2
		PQ_Rot = "Multi"
		PQR_WriteToChat("|cff347C2CCooldown Mode: |cff006400Multi|cffffffff", "Notice")
		PQR_SwapRotation("Kitty-Multi (CuteOne)")
	end
end
```

----------


## cukiemunster

Yah I knew you were of the female persuasion lol. What exactly does that code do? I see there are still 3 modes.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Yah I knew you were of the female persuasion lol. What exactly does that code do? I see there are still 3 modes.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


The "--" in front comments out (prevents) those lines from executing. It's a way make changes without deleting code that may be wanted later.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

----------


## cukiemunster

Good I am blind lol. Good work!

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## vasek75

nice work, tnx. but i have a lags =/...

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Which wow client?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Morx

Kind of on the same topic of the different modes? I like having all 3 modes, but sometimes, I want to go from Single to Multi, or Hybrid, to Single, but I have to cycle through them. Is there a way to add hotkeys to go directly to one mode or the other?

Can I set Alt-X and Alt-Z for Single and Multi, and just use Right Shift if I want to go into Hybrid?

Thanks CuteOne!

----------


## vasek75

> Which wow client?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


5.2.0. lang - rus. can u help me pls?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

The lag is caused by PQR_UnitFacing which is there to check if you are behind the target. I ask which wow client because the workaround i have for this relies on checking the combat log for the following error:


```
"You must be behind your target."
```

Now if i can get a translation for that phrase for each client then I can use the workaround for them, until then the lag fix is only for EN-US Clients

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Kind of on the same topic of the different modes? I like having all 3 modes, but sometimes, I want to go from Single to Multi, or Hybrid, to Single, but I have to cycle through them. Is there a way to add hotkeys to go directly to one mode or the other?
> 
> Can I set Alt-X and Alt-Z for Single and Multi, and just use Right Shift if I want to go into Hybrid?
> 
> Thanks CuteOne!


Well I am wanting to allow direct switching of rotations using the rotation hotkey but I am not sure if there is a command that will return which rotation is loaded.

----------


## cukiemunster

> I would do this....
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsRightShiftKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() and GetTime() - PQ_AOETimer > 1 then
> 	PQ_AOETimer = GetTime()
> 	
> 	if PQ_AOE then
> 		PQ_AOE = false
> ...


Doing this broke the toggle function for some reason, does not work at all now

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Doh! Change it like this.


```
if IsRightShiftKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() and GetTime() - PQ_AOETimer > 1 then
	PQ_AOETimer = GetTime()
	
	if PQ_AOE then
		PQ_AOE = false
		AOEMode = 0
		PQ_Rot = "Single"
		PQR_SwapRotation("Kitty-Single (CuteOne)")
		PQR_WriteToChat("|cff347C2CCooldown Mode: |cffDC143CSingle|cffffffff", "Notice")
	--elseif AOEMode==0 then
	--	PQ_AOE = false
	--	AOEMode = 1
	--	PQ_Rot = "Hybrid"
	--	PQR_WriteToChat("|cff347C2CAOE Mode: |cff79BAECHybrid|cffffffff", "Notice")
	elseif AOEMode==0 then --1 then
		PQ_AOE = true
		AOEMode = 2
		PQ_Rot = "Multi"
		PQR_WriteToChat("|cff347C2CCooldown Mode: |cff006400Multi|cffffffff", "Notice")
		PQR_SwapRotation("Kitty-Multi (CuteOne)")
	end
end
```

----------


## cukiemunster

Just tried using Incarnation for Ji-Kun, and the profile locked up completely the entire time Inc was up, sat at 100 Energy, had to manually push buttons till it dropped D=

lol

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Wonder why.... i seem to remember an earlier report of that and i remembering a solution but i don't now =(

I will look into it and see what's up.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Got it, wrong spell id

Uploaded fixes!

----------


## cukiemunster

> Date: 2013-05-09 21:50:20
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."] line 69:
> attempt to compare nil with number
> Debug:
> [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:69: ttd()
> [string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:703: ?()
> ...


getting this for some reason now, not sure

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

TTD will sometimes do that.... its annoying not sure of the issue, but I have found reloading ui works.

----------


## front243

> getting this for some reason now, not sure


I got the same error I just started using this profile. From my initial observations it seems this error comes if you are in combat when you enable the rotation.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

It happens randomly, or seemingly randomly, on activation of the rotation.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Druid profile updated to 1.3.5
===Changelog===
Various Bug Fixes 

---Items of Note---
Food/drink check for MotW - was annoying everytime i try to eat the profile will cast MotW now it will wait till im done =P
PQR-Rotation Swap in addition to hotkey swap - Requested by: Morx
Remove curse/poison for Horridon fight - Untested
Line of Sight check for Healing Touch - Untested
Fixed Incarnation not working. - Thanks cukiemunster

----------


## Morx

Your profiles are so awesome!!

It's made leveling my Druid, and subsequently, playing her in instances so awesome, I want to go roll up a Warrior and Shaman just to use your profiles!

Can't wait until the all level support is implemented!!

Thanks Cute!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

It's not a difficult task but for best results I would need to level a Shaman/Warrior for the all level support which I am not sure when/if I will do that, especially when I am not as happy with my shaman and warrior profiles as my druid one.

----------


## Morx

I have a 83 Warrior, and a level 13 shaman. I'd be more than happy to start testing things if you want!  :Smile:

----------


## derfred

I really love your Enhancement profile! Im just wondering what Hybrid AoE is, and if there is any possibility to have fixed modes? 
For example singletarget and aoe seperate instead of having to toggle my way through them? Same with CD aswell, just CD on/off would be plenty

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I am guessing the Hybrid mode's are not that popular

----------


## Ninjaderp

I like the hybrid-mode for my feral, when there's 3-4 targets present its perfect. Other way you could do is have separate profiles for them, but I prefer the toggle.

----------


## Starkey2009

my computer locks up now for some odd reason im leveling a new druid

----------


## Morx

For feral it's great, Hybrid mode is great, because Swipe is expensive energy wise, and while still maintaining the single target rotation,t here is more chance for clear casts, which means more AoE DPS.

I usually run Hybrid mode in instances, and only switch to Single on bosses, or Full Multi when there are like 10 mobs to kill or something.

----------


## piratepetey

Hi Cute,

Is the warlock soul swap symbiosis ability coded in? H Horridon would benefit a lot from transferring rip around  :Smile:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Sadly not yet, hope to get redirect soon though.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

Still getting this LUA error as of 5 minutes ago, with 1.3.5



> Message: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:356: attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)
> Time: 05/13/13 09:47:07
> Count: 24
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:356: in function <[string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:324>
> 
> Locals:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Yes that happens now due to how I have the manual profile change working with the toggle. I can assure you the profile still works as I raided with it all weekend and was my usual death cat, as my guild calls me, self.  :Smile: 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

Ok, just annoying having it pop up, as it is quite often lol. I will just turn off LUA errors while raiding and hope nothing else happens lol.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Yes it is not sure how to fix atm.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Morx

Death cat! haha! Nice!

Took a few days break from my Druid to play some other characters, but I'm back to the Druid and so happy that I have your profile to level/quest/dungeon grind with.

Thank you so much for all of your hard work!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I understand the need for a break, there's still lots I need to do on druid.

Fix interrupt not working on channeled spells.
Finish Symbiosis support for rogue and warlock.
Fix auto decurse / cure poison on Horridon.
Fix the new bug with the manual profile switch.

And that's not counting the others, plus I'm also working on my personal assassination profile. (Auto and toggleable pick pocket is awesome  :Big Grin:  )

I would also like to implement PQI to ally profiles so players can have more control over how the profile works for them.

It gets overwhelming sometimes lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

Horridon dispelling is borked? Haven't had a chance to test it yet, since I am done for the week, will be tomorrow night before I can get back into ToT. Raid leader called me out this past week for not dispelling the shaman hex, so I was looking forward to your newest update lol. I have just been doing it manually when I can, keybound it to alt modifier, so it pauses the rotation at the same time  :Wink:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Yea mine is set to C, anyways I'll try to fix it tonight but its hard to test outside of horridon. Quick question is the dispelled wanted for self only or anyone in raid?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

I just use a mouseover macro to go with my frames for that fight. It works fine, plus it helps the healers, and it might be easier for you guys instead of trying to code it back in. If you want I will be glad to link it when I get home to my game pc?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Hmm I might do auto on self and mouse over for raid.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

Well for Heroic Horridon specifically, the entire raid would be best, since the debuff needs to be dispelled ASAP in Heroic. Anyone that has a dispell for Hex should be using it on CD

----------


## Drinksbeer

#showtooltip
/cast [target=mouseover,help] Remove Corruption; [help] Remove Corruption; Remove Corruption

That is what I use for the mouseover, what I have found is that by the time I get around to hitting someone in the raid with it, I have it, which is why the multiples are in there. lol it helps a ton though! 
It's not as cool as what you guys are building, but I hope it helps someone out.  :Smile:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Druid profile updated to 1.3.6
===Changelog===
Moar! bug fixes!

Added Redirect - Rogue Symbiosis usage, still need to figure out Warlock
Fixed issue with Remove Corruption - Currently using ValidDispel function from Vachiusa's (also found in Nova's) Resto Druid profile so it will dispel any poison or curse debuff applied to you or mouseover if it is valid to that function.
Fixed Interrupt not working for Channeled Spells
Fixed New bug when switching profiles using PQR Hotkeys instead of toggle key.

----------


## cukiemunster

If I wanted to dispel everyone, is it as simple as removing the "p" tag, so it looks for the entire raid?



```
if ValidDispel(p) and cd(rc)==0 then
	cast(gsi(rc),p)
end
```

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I believe I uploaded a version that also did for mouseover. If not, just change or copy and change p to "mouseover"

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

Ok, but if I wanted it completely automated, would removing the "p" cover the whole raid? In my raid group we are short dispellers, so I need to dispell everything that I can as kitty, and want to find a way to do it without mouseover if at all possible. Mouseover would be great for most of ToT, but H Horridon specifically it really should dispel anyone that has Hex of Confusion - Spell - World of Warcraft ASAP automatically. The whole 50% chance to deal 120k damage to anyone that casts anything tends to DESTROY people that aren't paying attention.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

That is doable but I can't explain how from phone.  :Frown: 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

Np, no rush. I am at work myself for the next ~4 hours or so anways, and don't raid until later tonight  :Wink:

----------


## cukiemunster

Completely off topic question, but is it possible to have PQR write to chat? I was wanting to troll my brother, and add something dumb into one of his CD's so it spammed gchat or whenever his CD's were used  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## firepong

> If I wanted to dispel everyone, is it as simple as removing the "p" tag, so it looks for the entire raid?




```

if IsInRaid() then    for i=1, GetNumGroupMembers() do        local memCheck = "raid"..i        if ValidDispel(memCheck) and cd(rc)==0 then            PQR_CustomTarget = memCheck            cast(gsi(rc),PQR_CustomTarget)        end    endend 


```

Something like that maybe?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

That'll do it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

Just ran dailies, and the new dispel works, but it doesn't return to kitty, and sometimes it is spamming something, and the left alt pause doesnt work, you have to turn off the rotations to re-shift to kitty =\

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Hmm i was not having this issue, though actual dispel tests were limited.

----------


## cukiemunster

> ```
> 
> if IsInRaid() then    for i=1, GetNumGroupMembers() do        local memCheck = "raid"..i        if ValidDispel(memCheck) and cd(rc)==0 then            PQR_CustomTarget = memCheck            cast(gsi(rc),PQR_CustomTarget)        end    endend 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Something like that maybe?


This works like a champ!!! I would +rep you again if I could lol

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Glad it works ^_^

----------


## PointyHat

Profile is working great and the additions are awesome. 

Got another suggestion regarding the defensive abilities currently in the profile. Some fights have mechanics where you are required to use specific cooldowns at certain points. An example off the top of my head would be using savage defense or symbiosis:dispersion on the lei shen fight to solo soak. Sometimes the profile has already used these and they are not available when most needed. Is there a way to add a single toggle button in for savage defense/barkskin/might of ursoc that disables the automatic use of these abilities? Maybe tie it into the symbiosis toggle button?

Thanks!

----------


## cukiemunster

Personally I simply remove Symbiosis from the rotation on the fights where I need to manually use my symbiosis at certain points. Another great example is H Jinrokh, for the lightning storms. I usually save mine for the last lightning storm since that is typically when I need it the most.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Yea I am actually not a fan of alot of toggles, but what I would like to do is add PQI support so players can modify the profile to their liking.

----------


## cukiemunster

That would be nice. You something like Nova frames?

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I think i would like PQI over Nova

I just don't understand either of them =(

----------


## cukiemunster

Ah gotcha. Idk what you are talking about then lol. Only thing of the sort I have seen is the Resto druid profile by the Nova team. Typing /nova brings up the GUI that allows you to turn spells off on the fly, and configure what %'s and whatnot when you want the stuff used. I am sure it's no cakewalk implementing it though lol.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Yea i more or less have some basic stuff figured out like enabling or disabling use of certain spells and if enabled then at what percent or what hotkey and I know how to tie that into the profile so it checks against those options but it's pretty limited and it doesn't seem like i can had section headers to the layout or do anything more advanced than that. Maybe Nova would be better? Only reason I like PQI is one 1) already use the addon part and 2) i think it looks nicer ^_^

----------


## cukiemunster

Any kind of in-game GUI is good to me lol. I just haven't used anything with a GUI other than nova stuff.

----------


## vasiliy75

hmmm... i cant download *CuteOne_DRUID_Rotations.xml*
"Unable to load a rotation/ability list. the XML is not well-formed"... =//

----------


## Ninjaderp

Works just fine for me, rightclicking and saving the links to each folder. Is that how you also did it?

----------


## vasiliy75

I and made. You can lay out in archive?
ps. sory my bad english

----------


## Ninjaderp

I zipped it together and uploaded them to mediafire, try if this works for you: Cuteone druid.rar

----------


## vasiliy75

> I zipped it together and uploaded them to mediafire, try if this works for you: Cuteone druid.rar


Big thx =). work! +rep!!!

----------


## Morx

I didn't see it work automatically, but does the profile support Renewal talent? I've just been using it manually, but figure it's another form of healing that doesn't require you to shift to use.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I have not coded for Renewal as I use Nature's Swiftness.

----------


## Morx

Does that stack pretty well with Predatory Swiftness? Guess it's just another one of the same?

----------


## monopoly8

not using natures swiftness while having DoC is a massive dps loss incase you didnt know @Morx

----------


## Morx

Not level 90 yet, so I didn't even see that! Wow! NS + healing touch, or whatever, increases melee damage. Nice! I'll be re-speccing at 90 for sure!

----------


## Scooters

Thx for nice work.
But, whats the difference in your kitty-profile between aoe mode: multi and aoe mode: hybrid?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Hybrid performs single rotation but uses swipe for cp generation this is nice when 1 target has more HP than others 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Apocalypse59

CuteOne, 

I remember you saying a while back that you had a Rogue profile you were ready to release and several other things you might be working on.
Since Nerder is quitting WoW, I'd say you could definitely at least release it - that is if it's ready.
Your Feral profile is damn excellent, so I could see your Rogue one being the same quality.
I'd also love to see you code a Balance Druid profile as well, as those are severely lacking at the moment.

Anyways, just a heads up.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I do have an assassination profile ready and according to my tests it even does a little, maybe 1k more DPS than Nerder's, but the killer feature is the auto pick pocket ability which attempt to pick pocket every target prior to combat if starting from stealth of course. This is also toggleable between auto, pick pocket only (profile will sap and pick pocket without entering combat), and off.

As far as a boomy profile, I doubt that'll happen as I'm no space chicken. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Rogue profile 1.0.0 Launched
===Changelog===
Initial release

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Rogue profile 1.0.0 Launched
> ===Changelog===
> Initial release


Right on, +rep!

----------


## Sphinctinator

I think it would be awesome to have an expose armor toggle for the Rogue profile. Have the profile throw it up every 30 seconds. ect.

Thanks!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> I think it would be awesome to have an expose armor toggle for the Rogue profile. Have the profile throw it up every 30 seconds. ect.
> 
> Thanks!


Can do, will probably also have it not cast if weakened armor is already present.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Morx

Omg nice!! Love your profiles! My next alts are based around your profiles! hehe

Thanks Cute!

----------


## piratepetey

Nice starter to the rogue profile  :Smile: 

One small change I'd like to suggest - when coming out of stealth (or vanish) the opener should be mutilate, not ambush. It does a bit less dmg, but has chance to proc blindside which is a dps increase.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Was wondering why mutilate over ambush, consider it done once I'm home.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Ok its a pretty simple change, under ability editor for Opener change all occurrences of "amb" to "mut"

----------


## azertyrogue

Hey, I love your new Assassination profile! I'm glad to see someone making rogue profiles after Nerder has stopped making them. Now that Nerder has stopped making rogue profiles and no one else besides you seems to be interested in making profiles for rogues, what are the chances that you would make a Combat profile similar to your Assassination profile? I'm not sure if this would be asking too much, but I really do like your Assassination profile a lot and I know a lot of people would be very appreciative if there was a Combat profile in active development.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Can't make any promises as I have never played as Combat

----------


## Bottter

i get this error in ToT


Message: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:367: attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 05/22/13 19:28:39
Count: 71
Stack: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:367: in function <[string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:335>

Locals: self = <unnamed> {
0 = <userdata>
}
event = "COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED"
cLOG = <table> {
1 = 1369243726.627
2 = "SPELL_CAST_START"
3 = false
4 = "0xF140D7904D000161"
5 = "Guzsillin"
6 = 4372
7 = 0
8 = ""
10 = -2147483648
11 = -2147483648
12 = 115746
13 = "Felbolt"
14 = 4
}
(for index) = 17
(for limit) = 17
(for step) = 1
i = 17
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = <function> defined =[C]:-1
(*temporary) = <table> {
1 = <table> {
}
2 = <table> {
}
3 = <table> {
}
4 = <table> {
}
5 = <table> {
}
6 = <table> {
}
7 = <table> {
}
8 = <table> {
}
9 = <table> {
}
10 = <table> {
}
11 = <table> {
}
12 = <table> {
}
13 = <table> {
}
14 = <table> {
}
15 = <table> {
}
16 = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = 16
(*temporary) = "attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)"
target = "raid18"
updateRate = 3

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Strange, which profile?

I ran druid all evening in ToT LFR last night.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bottter

tukui with nisha ui

but i will switch back to elvui

EDIT: Brainlag ^^ kitty miauu

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Do you know what the profile was trying to do before the error?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Apocalypse59

This gives me incentive to finally get my Assassination Rogue to 90.

----------


## Bottter

no sry ......

----------


## fddbzz

```
Date: 2013-05-22 15:06:23
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 203
Message: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."] line 69:
   attempt to compare nil with number
Debug:
   [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:69: ttd()
   [string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:521: ?()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
      [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
unit = "target"
(*temporary) = 491461
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 491461
(*temporary) = "0x07000000051B47E8"
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare nil with number"
```

i really really like your profile  :Big Grin: 

btw i always get this error everytime try to enable the assassin single rotation.

i didn't manually download the profile, i just paste your link to pqr profile downloader

but if you ignore it, the profile works fine.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Yea for some reason the ttd function randomly will throw a nil check error, have yet to find why but a /rl usually fixes.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## RogueDps

many thanks for the assass profile its doing very well love that it seems to have perfect envenom clip checking but clips when it has to during lust/ shadow blades with 4pc up  :Smile:  +rep

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I would be interested to know what people think about the Pick Pocketing feature.

----------


## Sphinctinator

The rogue profile keeps randomly tricking the healer.

Also, vanish is not in the rotation with a mutilate opener twice with preperation.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> The rogue profile keeps randomly tricking the healer.
> 
> Also, vanish is not in the rotation with a mutilate opener twice with preperation.


Sorry about the vanish, took it out to test at dummy, the healer tricks was me piggybacking off the symbiosis function on my druid instead of having something more specific.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

----------


## monblanc77

when i activate your feral profile for leveling, i had fps drop. What am i doing wrong?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> when i activate your feral profile for leveling, i had fps drop. What am i doing wrong?


Check "Display Lua-errors" and paste any error you get in the thread, I think it might help solving your problem.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Which client region do you play in, if it's not EN-US then the profile will lag as I do not have translations for the error log messages I check for when determining if you are behind the target or not.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## monblanc77

I am playing on Russian client. ok thank you for answer

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

If I can get a translation for the phrases I can fix the lag issue.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

Question, if I create a new rotation without CD's, and call it "Trash" for example, will it cause problems at all with the profile if I manually switch between single, multi, and this trash profile? I know you added a fix in for ppl that like to manually swap rotations, but not sure if adding in a 3rd will cause some sort of issue.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Yes, does turning off cool downs not fix what you want?

If you can explain what you want perhaps I can implement it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

I have found that the 3 toggles is just a general pain in the butt lol. What I did when I was using Pong's profiles was I would copy his main rotation with CD's integrated, call it Trash and remove all CD from THAT rotation, and the 3rd would be his AOE profile. I then bound them to f1, f2, and f3. I have personally found this to be easier than dealing with toggles. If I need to aoe, I simply hit f3 and it will load his aoe profile, f1 for boss attacks, and f2 for trash, or when I don't want to use CD during certain phases. I know this is probably backwards from what most ppl prefer, I just have found this to be easier. 

Also swapping through 3 toggles tends to take a few GCD's because of the pause between them, while f1, f2, f3 toggles can be done as fast as you need it to be.


EDIT: Something like this:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I agree I don't like them either, I have you on Skype correct? Perhaps you can help me work on getting that better.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cpowroks

I use a simple on and off toggle for my CDs in my profiles. Works well. I just forget to turn off CDs some times after bosses and it looks silly using 2 and 3 min cds on trash =D

----------


## shuklu

> I use a simple on and off toggle for my CDs in my profiles. Works well. I just forget to turn off CDs some times after bosses and it looks silly using 2 and 3 min cds on trash =D


That's so annoying! I use your profiles and MAN that happens alott  :Big Grin:

----------


## cukiemunster

Yeah I have you on skype, I should be on here in about 30 minutes or so. Also toggles are ok, I just prefer to have completely different rotations with/without CDs for that reason. I seem to remember to switch rotations easier than I can remember to retoggle. Idk why, my brain just works better that way lol.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Good news, everyone! I've fixed the poison slime pipes!


err.... actually I fixed the lag for the non-EN-US clients, now everyone should have lag free behind checks!

Not ready to release update just yet as I am still working on things but I wanted to share the good news.

----------


## monblanc77

thank you so much for warrior profile! Works perfect!

----------


## vasek75

> Good news, everyone! I've fixed the poison slime pipes!
> 
> 
> err.... actually I fixed the lag for the non-EN-US clients, now everyone should have lag free behind checks!
> 
> Not ready to release update just yet as I am still working on things but I wanted to share the good news.


thx bady =), no lags...=P

----------


## vasek75

omg. again i cant download
"Unable to load a rotation/ability list. the XML is not well-formed"... =//
You can lay out in archive?
ps. sory my bad english

----------


## monblanc77

When you gonna realease fixed feral profile? Cant wait for it!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Working on some additional fixes, expecting to release today.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Druid profile updated to 1.3.7
=== Change log ===
Changed Behind Detection - Previous method used the actual error message to determine if shred was cast-able or not, this however did not work for non-English clients and as such they were left with the methods built into PQR which have been known to cause lag. This new method checks the error type which is the same regardless of language.

Changed Rip/Rake Power Detection - This method was developed by firepong in order to give a more accurate count of the current rip and rake dot damage and what a new rip or rake's dot damage would do in order to get the most out of the highest damage dots.

Adjusted Delay Timer on Toggles - The Cooldown, AOE Mode, and Auto Symbiosis toggles originally had a 1sec delay to them in order to prevent a button press from counting multiple times however the delay was becoming cumbersome with a third option I found that a 1/4sec delay allowed for quick change without the risk of a multiple change on 1 press.

----------


## BassGhost

Something wrong with the rogue profile, when you switch between single target and AOE there is a third option that doesnt give any text feed back but is AOE. So it goes AoE(no text)>AoE(text)>Single Target

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Something wrong with the rogue profile, when you switch between single target and AOE there is a third option that doesnt give any text feed back but is AOE. So it goes AoE(no text)>AoE(text)>Single Target


Do you have the PQI add on?

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

----------


## BassGhost

> Do you have the PQI add on?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


Yes but it hasn't been updated for 5.3

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Yes but it hasn't been updated for 5.3


Have you enabled, load out of date addons in wow?

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Mold

> Druid profile updated to 1.3.7
> === Change log ===
> Changed Behind Detection - Previous method used the actual error message to determine if shred was cast-able or not, this however did not work for non-English clients and as such they were left with the methods built into PQR which have been known to cause lag. This new method checks the error type which is the same regardless of language.
> 
> Changed Rip/Rake Power Detection - This method was developed by firepong in order to give a more accurate count of the current rip and rake dot damage and what a new rip or rake's dot damage would do in order to get the most out of the highest damage dots.
> 
> Adjusted Delay Timer on Toggles - The Cooldown, AOE Mode, and Auto Symbiosis toggles originally had a 1sec delay to them in order to prevent a button press from counting multiple times however the delay was becoming cumbersome with a third option I found that a 1/4sec delay allowed for quick change without the risk of a multiple change on 1 press.


Well now it*s awesome really no lags or fps issue for non english clients. Thanks

----------


## BassGhost

> Have you enabled, load out of date addons in wow?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


Yea I have it loaded, is your profile supposed to have a PQI toggle list? It's been loading Nerder's

----------


## Mold

Xmmm, or is buggy or i do something wrong, if i am not behind he spam shred and not mangle. Can you check ?

----------


## firepong

> Xmmm, or is buggy or i do something wrong, if i am not behind he spam shred and not mangle. Can you check ?


The not has to hit shred to get the you need took bed behind error. This error is suppose to last for 3 seconds, but with the function he is using,it only lasts for a little longer than a second before it resets. Shouldn't be that big of a loss, if any on DPS.

A couple hundred points of DPS in my books is something to not worry about (which this is about the difference I seen over using the new function and the old one).

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mold

> The not has to hit shred to get the you need took bed behind error. This error is suppose to last for 3 seconds, but with the function he is using,it only lasts for a little longer than a second before it resets. Shouldn't be that big of a loss, if any on DPS.
> 
> A couple hundred points of DPS in my books is something to not worry about (which this is about the difference I seen over using the new function and the old one).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2



I mean he spamming shred for 3 /5/10 sec and dont want do switch to mangle.

----------


## firepong

> I mean he spamming shred for 3 /5/10 sec and dont want do switch to mangle.


I honestly can't tell you whats wrong then. I tested it out on my own profile and it worked great over a 20min period. Like I said, in my tests, it only showed a couple hundred DPS lower over what it was before, which doesn't seven bother me at all.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Scooters

Druid profile updated to 1.3.7
=== Change log ===

I don't know whats wrong with it, but it not works for me (non-english-klient). The rotation will not start.
Version 1.3.6 works fine for me  :Frown: 

1.

----------


## PointyHat

With the remove corruption addition (which is awesome btw), is there any way I can change it to rather than remove every curse and poison to only remove specific ones? Where would I change this?

Oh just noticed you added PQI support, that's brilliant. Could you add a defensive and symbiosis toggle to it if possible please?

Edit: Have noticed the new update giving a strange fps loss/stutter when toggled on.

----------


## monblanc77

now i have slideshow when i activate profile. Also the same problem i have with rubims dk profiles. Whats wrong?

----------


## Starkey2009

getting massive fps lag dunno why it drops too 2fps cant even disable the profile

----------


## piratepetey

> I mean he spamming shred for 3 /5/10 sec and dont want do switch to mangle.


I'm also getting this problem. While stood in front of a dummy it won't cast mangle. I don't have a message saying "You need to be behind your target" which I believe is what the mangle/shred detection is being keyed off. As a result, it's never casting mangle.

Pretty sure that this is what's causing the fps drop as well.

----------


## Mold

> I'm also getting this problem. While stood in front of a dummy it won't cast mangle. I don't have a message saying "You need to be behind your target" which I believe is what the mangle/shred detection is being keyed off. As a result, it's never casting mangle.
> 
> Pretty sure that this is what's causing the fps drop as well.


Well i dont have fps drops, but has this problem.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

...Wow, ok I guess I will take this one step at a time, give me some time and I'll see what I can discover. My apologies to everyone.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Ok I fixed the issue with the Behind check, seems the method i attempted was not working at all but I still managed a work around that will allow, in theory, lag free for all.

No version change just redownload

EDIT: Still seems to be lag, i wonder if it's the whole combat log reading in general.....

----------


## piratepetey

> Ok I fixed the issue with the Behind check, seems the method i attempted was not working at all but I still managed a work around that will allow, in theory, lag free for all.
> 
> No version change just redownload
> 
> EDIT: Still seems to be lag, i wonder if it's the whole combat log reading in general.....


Disabling Mikks Scrolling Combat Text addon fixed the lag for me.

----------


## Mold

> Ok I fixed the issue with the Behind check, seems the method i attempted was not working at all but I still managed a work around that will allow, in theory, lag free for all.
> 
> No version change just redownload
> 
> EDIT: Still seems to be lag, i wonder if it's the whole combat log reading in general.....


Ок, now not lags or fps issue, but very interesting it is happen, he dont shred, only mangle, nevermind if i am behind or front =)

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Yea I am still working on that

EDIT: My head hurts =( I got it working again without no lag but now sometimes behind detection sometimes hangs for a sec or 2 trying to cast shred in front. 
I don't see why the error message would be any different than the error type.

----------


## nebmyers

i've saved the lua into the date file but it says it's not in there when i start up PQR

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Ok I just uploaded a new copy, stuff should work however I still have that but with shred/behind issue, its only at most a sec or 2 lockup before it moves on so the profile should at least be usable.

----------


## Mold

k i make a test after update so 
First test-
-behind ( 3 minute) 20.75 mln ( 110 k)
-front ( 3 minute) 20.49 mln (107 k)
Second test-
behind (3 minute) 22.42 mln (119 k)
front ( 3 minute) 18.44 (93 k)
Third test
behind (3 minute) 21.35 mln (115 k)
front (3 minute) 21.07 mln (108 k)

And yes it is a 2-3 second when he try to use shred ( when he check if you are behind or front), and after that switch to mangle.

Well i think it is a good work thanks.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

and its she not he =P

----------


## Mold

> and its she not he =P


Ya Ya, my english is poor sorry =)

----------


## Bottter

i´ve tried incarnation and nothing works with it , it didn´t cast inc.. or ravage 

Boss Durumu HC

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

....now why would that not be working, just tested and it isnt working for me either. I looked over the code and I am not seeing the issue....this is so not my weekend.

----------


## Drinksbeer

You can do it!!! I just logged on my druid after being off of him for while, I will turn on errors and see what I can come up with. Hopefully I can help out in some way!

----------


## firepong

> ....now why would that not be working, just tested and it isnt working for me either. I looked over the code and I am not seeing the issue....this is so not my weekend.


Just a hint... Take a look at the spellID that you have and what its suppose to be  :Cool:

----------


## Debordes

How does the rogue profile determine who to use Tricks of the Trade on? I am constantly tricksing healers and getting bitched out

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I apologize for that, I am needing to adjust the logic to remove healers but havent figured out how yet.

----------


## RogueDps

imo recode tricks to tricks ur focus if no focus skip tricks, i removed tricks from the rotation for now n do it this way manually via macro

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I am currently working on it and future version will tricks focus if present before randomly selecting a group/raid member (hopefully i can get it to where it wont select healers).

----------


## Silvera

Any chance of doing a feral pvp (arena) profile? Good work btw, I love your profiles!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Not sure as I don't pvp =(

----------


## Jaylock

> Not sure as I don't pvp =(


Hey, thanks for your work on these profiles. I would like to know if your arms profile will work while leveling up? I tried it at a lower level (30s or so) and it didnt even start the rotation when i activated it. Do you have a block to allow players lower than level 90 to even access the profile?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

No I dont, and as far as allowing it to work for lower levels it shouldn't be too hard, I just have to add level checks to each ability.... More or less make a level 1 warrior and start out leveling it.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Druid profile updated to 1.3.8
=== Change log ===
Bug Fixes

Removed Combat Log Reader - which was being used for the Rip/Rake Calculation and localization free behind Check but cause major lag issues but thankfully was able to find a workaround that is still doing the same function but without the lag.
Adjusted recast threshold on Rip to 6 secs left, up from 2 sec - surprisingly this gave better uptimes not only for Rip but seemingly everything else, initial test had a 10k dps increase but that of course was a pretty good run where things lined up near perfect so your mileage may vary.
Fixed Incarnation - fixed issue with Incarnation not casting (thanks firepong)

Rogue profile updated to 1.0.1
=== Change log ===
Fixed Tricks of the Trade - fixed casting logic to where tricks would no longer cast on healers, also added logic to cast on focus if a focus exists prior to casting on random non-healer party/raid member.

----------


## monblanc77

Kitty works perfectly now. No lags. Thanks so much.

----------


## SourSkittles

what ever you did with the last update to the feral profile it doesn't work in dungeons anymore :/ I tried resetting PQR/PQI and reloading my UI and nothing would make it work, it just sat on running the whole time through two different dungeons. When ever I am outside of a dungeon doing quests and such it works perfectly fine till I enter a dungeon and then poof it stops doing anything without giving any sort of errors at all to show what could possibly be the culprit.

----------


## fddbzz

> Date: 2013-05-28 12:16:48
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 341
> Message: [string "if not ubid(p,tot) and cd(tot)==0 then ..."] line 9:
> attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)
> Debug:
> [string "if not ubid(p,tot) and cd(tot)==0 then ..."]:9: ?()
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
> ...


it just sits there and auto attacking. rogues profile

----------


## firepong

> it just sits there and auto attacking. rogues profile


Remove Tricks from the profile for the time being. There is a error somewhere in there (probably forgot to add a if not in party check to it). When she gets home from work, she will probably work on it and get it fixed. I have no Rogue to test and fix it myself on sooo  :Frown:

----------


## fddbzz

after remove ToT from the rotation
and my friend pt invite me i get another error and the rotation stop




> Date: 2013-05-28 12:42:00
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: ∞
> Message: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."] line 286:
> attempt to compare nil with number
> Debug:
> [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:286:
> [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:286
> ...

----------


## firepong

> after remove ToT from the rotation
> and my friend pt invite me i get another error and the rotation stop


Now that is over my head. You will have to wait till she gets back, or if you have a revision before this, go back to that for now  :Frown:

----------


## fddbzz

> Now that is over my head. You will have to wait till she gets back, or if you have a revision before this, go back to that for now


is ok  :Big Grin: 
thanks for the help

----------


## SourSkittles

hey fire do you know what could be the cause of my problem posted above? since I don't get any errors idk what could be the cause and if anything could be removed from the profile till its fixed for it to work.

----------


## firepong

> hey fire do you know what could be the cause of my problem posted above? since I don't get any errors idk what could be the cause and if anything could be removed from the profile till its fixed for it to work.


Remove Symbiosis and see what it does. I'm thinking we still have problems on how we did the Auto mode on this.

Either remove it or turn Auto Symbiosis off ( Right Alt I believe)

----------


## fddbzz

> attempt to compare nil with number


error won't exist if i convert the party to raid, and rotation works fine after that.

----------


## SourSkittles

> Remove Symbiosis and see what it does. I'm thinking we still have problems on how we did the Auto mode on this.
> 
> Either remove it or turn Auto Symbiosis off ( Right Alt I believe)


hmm okay I'll see if that fixes anything, oh yea I should mention my druid is only level 22 atm, though it shouldn't matter anyways since the druid profile is able to be used on any level.

----------


## firepong

> hmm okay I'll see if that fixes anything, oh yea I should mention my druid is only level 22 atm, though it shouldn't matter anyways since the druid profile is able to be used on any level.


That I'm not sure of. I don't believe that has been implemented yet, has it? Might have to remove all abilities that you do not have.

----------


## botirk

Noone should make universal profiles.

1. For Raiding
2. For PvP
3. For leveling

Otherwise profile cant beat human 100%.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Noone should make universal profiles.
> 
> 1. For Raiding
> 2. For PvP
> 3. For leveling
> 
> Otherwise profile cant beat human 100%.


/scratcheshead

----------


## fddbzz

ok i tried to fix the data lua file
http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/j...QR_CuteOne.lua

fixed Symbiosis and support both raid and party type group





> from '#members > 1' to '#symmem > 1' on the function SymMem()
> and added 'and "party"' on each function group type


replace the PQR_CuteOne.lua in pqr/data folder, everything should work now.

----------


## firepong

> ok i tried to fix the data lua file
> http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/j...QR_CuteOne.lua
> 
> fixed Symbiosis and support both raid and party type group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> replace the PQR_CuteOne.lua in pqr/data folder, everything should work now.


Now that I have to say is a mistake on my end. I made the function and we tested it and it was working good, but I forgot to change that to the actual value. Remind you we were working off of Sheurons code here, so we wre just tweaking it to our liking and removing a lot of un-needed data. She will put this change in when she gets off work most likely and not tired.

----------


## SourSkittles

> That I'm not sure of. I don't believe that has been implemented yet, has it? Might have to remove all abilities that you do not have.


its in the current features part of the druid profile 

"Any Level Support (usable no matter what level you are)
All Build Support (usable no matter what talent/glyph choices)" 

so it more than likely it implemented into the profile as I've seen most of it already looking through most of the lua coding and plus its been working for me just fine up to the release of 1.3.8 and still does unless I'm in a dungeon. 

the other 3 profiles she has don't have this implemented yet though.

----------


## Morx

Updated, and now getting a TON of lag while profile is running, and not targetting something. Seems to clear up quite a bit if I'm in a fight, and then go back to terrible when nothing is targeted and profile in PQI says "Paused".

----------


## fddbzz

> Updated, and now getting a TON of lag while profile is running, and not targetting something. Seems to clear up quite a bit if I'm in a fight, and then go back to terrible when nothing is targeted and profile in PQI says "Paused".


try update your pqr/data PQR_CuteOne.lua with this see if it fix the problem
http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/j...QR_CuteOne.lua

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Meh, I tested this last night before bed and it was working for me in party with ToT.....

Give me a sec and I will get it all up and going again, thanks for the fix fddbzz...

As far as the leveling support it may be been hosed as I have done some changes, I tried to preserve it but it may need more tweaking.

----------


## SourSkittles

> Meh, I tested this last night before bed and it was working for me in party with ToT.....
> 
> Give me a sec and I will get it all up and going again, thanks for the fix fddbzz...
> 
> As far as the leveling support it may be been hosed as I have done some changes, I tried to preserve it but it may need more tweaking.


from what I could tell the leveling support didn't change from the last version and this version as everything was just fine on that end it was just being in a party and in a dungeon when everything went and stopped working once I got out of a dungeon it went back to working just fine again till I went and enter another dungeon run and then same thing happens, but I hope you can get what ever the problem is fixed as I love your profile so far.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Ohh trust me it will be fixed, asap! =)

----------


## Morx

Lag is fixed with the new data file. Thank you.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Also as a general rule of thumb with my profiles, always update the data file as I am always pocking around in there.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Ok I think i have rogue fixed, the auto-tricks section need a group check.

----------


## SourSkittles

> Ohh trust me it will be fixed, asap! =)


Good good  :Smile:  I wanna get back to leveling my druid with your profile asap hehe  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Sorry it's taking so long, to solve this error i have to be in a group and sadly that means waiting on DPS random queues. T_T

----------


## SourSkittles

> Sorry it's taking so long, to solve this error i have to be in a group and sadly that means waiting on DPS random queues. T_T


Its okay, take your time I know how it is with the DPS random que times, used to play a mage so I've been through the whole taking forever for the queues to pop up and hoping everyone accepts :s

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Good news is I think i have the problem fixed, just testing now.

----------


## SourSkittles

Yay that's good to know!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Ok it's working but im getting a weird nil check error on symcast even though i have a catch for that.... either way the profile still works.

I have uploaded new files, no version change just redownload and be sure to get the data file as well.

----------


## cassrgs

hello there im getting this error with the latest feral version



```
Message: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:286: attempt to compare nil with number
Time: 05/28/13 22:54:25
Count: 20
Stack: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:286: in function <[string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:286>
[C]: in function `sort'
[string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:286: in function `SymMem'
[string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:669: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: x = <table> {
 Unit = "party2"
}
y = <table> {
 Class = "PRIEST"
 Prio = 6
 ClassID = 5
 Unit = "party1"
}
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 6
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare nil with number"
```

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I just fixed that redownload

----------


## cassrgs

its working like a charm now ^.^

+rep

----------


## Morx

Still isn't working for me. Might have to try shutting down WoW, and trying again.

Edit: Still not working. I activate it, and just says "Running..." in PQI. Not doing anything. I updated via Rotation editor, and clicked yes for both rotations, and Data.  :Frown:

----------


## cassrgs

when the error ocurred i was on a party with a priest waiting for lfr, i restarted wow and copied then it was ok, it loaded fine i even tested a little bit on dummy, but once we entered the lfr the error happened again T.T

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Did you get the data file also when you redownloaded?


Also as mentioned there is a symcast nil error that occurs but the profile will still work fine.

----------


## Morx

> Did you get the data file also when you redownloaded?
> 
> 
> Also as mentioned there is a symcast nil error that occurs but the profile will still work fine.


It's acting again, with the lag, as it did prior to downloading the update. But yes, updated data file as well.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

...I got the error again to....grr, ok one more time (i did 1 boss in LFR this fix and didn't have an issue again)

----------


## cassrgs

yes i redownloaded the datafile too, did a /reload, nothing, then i restarted pqr, still nothing then restarted both and it worked, but just until i entered lfr

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I take it everything is working find again now?

----------


## SourSkittles

I'll do a test here soon and check as I didn't get much a chance to actually mess around with the latest update last night.


Edit: Just done 2 dungeon runs on my lvl 22 druid and everything seems to be back in order, it worked both runs so it looks like you fixed it  :Big Grin:

----------


## cassrgs

so far so good, no problems for now

----------


## fddbzz

> Date: 2013-05-29 15:47:01
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."] line 212:
> attempt to index global 'symgroup' (a nil value)
> Debug:
> [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:212: TricksInfo()
> [string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:31: ?()
> ...


rogue's data file

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Doh that was so my fault, fixed just redownload.

----------


## fddbzz

> Doh that was so my fault, fixed just redownload.


awesome thanks
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Sphinctinator

The rogue profile is spamming just dispatch from time to time instead of envenom when the boss's hp is less than 35%

also, it's not mutilating out of stealth.

----------


## Sphinctinator

Also still tricking the healer. take tricks out of the rotation or make it a toggle. It's a dps loss.

----------


## BassGhost

Message: [string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:29: attempt to call global 'shcom' (a nil value)
Time: 05/29/13 22:35:57
Count: 1625
Stack: [string "*:OnLoad"]:6: in function <[string "*:OnLoad"]:1>
[C]: in function `shcom'
[string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:29: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Rogue profile with current download

----------


## botirk

^^^Same 

I decided to test dps of your profile. Instead I got same error.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Attempted some quick fixes for the rogue, this was right before work so i didnt have time to test, be sure to get new data fail as always.

----------


## BassGhost

Thanks it works great now, appreciate it.

----------


## fddbzz

rogue's profile
when you set your focus as TnT target,
when your focus is dead or out of range or out of sight, your rotation will pause and trying to TnT to the focus.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Adjusted ToT again - Added unit validation and Line of Sight checking, redownload.

----------


## botirk

@OP

Your feral profile does not work... Attempt to access nil error. Latest version...

----------


## firepong

> @OP
> 
> Your feral profile does not work... Attempt to access nil error. Latest version...


I can say it is working. I just got out of LFR after downloading the latest update about 4 hours ago. Never had a problem with it the whole LFR run. Might want to try re-downloading both the Rotation and the DATA file.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I ran ToT LFR 3 and 4 last night with the very same profile worked fine, do you have any more details?

Also there are some random nil check errors i haven't figured out but they haven't prevented the profile from running.

----------


## fddbzz

> Adjusted ToT again - Added unit validation and Line of Sight checking, redownload.


awesome thanks! love your profile +rep for all the fast fix

----------


## Sphinctinator

Rogue profile not working. fully updated to newest version on front page and when started the profile does nothing. Other profiles work.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Once again my mistake with the last fix, corrected and did a quick test on dummy.... it appears to work. Keep the bug reports coming ^_^

Redownload yet again.

----------


## Morx

I feel I need to level up an Enchancement shaman, and start posting about it. It's feeling lonely. Or Arms warrior. hehe.

Great Job Cute on all these profiles. Love em!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I know my poor Arms and Enhancement profiles, sad thing is I am planning yet more tweaks to the feral profile this weekend and still would like to get that UI up and going with pong's help. Once that's up on the Druid I should be able to port over to others.

----------


## ishtro

> I know my poor Arms and Enhancement profiles, sad thing is I am planning yet more tweaks to the feral profile this weekend and still would like to get that UI up and going with pong's help. Once that's up on the Druid I should be able to port over to others.


havent been around in a while.. were you not able to get PQI implemented in with the examples i gave you?

----------


## firepong

> havent been around in a while.. were you not able to get PQI implemented in with the examples i gave you?


She's currently thinking really big on if she wants to use PQI or not. They way she explained it, she's thinking really hard on if she wants even more problems because of people having an out of date PQI/DATA file. And if she doesn't want that added stress (having to tell people to download the latest version or having to tell them to check "load out-of-date Addons" in WoW), she's thinking about just using my custom UI.

Me, personally, the reason why I never used PQI on my profiles is because of the added shit coming form it (Again, read above). Plus, I have more customization with my custom UI. On top of that, no shit about stuff not working right.

----------


## ishtro

> She's currently thinking really big on if she wants to use PQI or not. They way she explained it, she's thinking really hard on if she wants even more problems because of people having an out of date PQI/DATA file. And if she doesn't want that added stress (having to tell people to download the latest version or having to tell them to check "load out-of-date Addons" in WoW), she's thinking about just using my custom UI.
> 
> Me, personally, the reason why I never used PQI on my profiles is because of the added shit coming form it (Again, read above). Plus, I have more customization with my custom UI. On top of that, no shit about stuff not working right.


ah nice, i will have to take a look at your UI.. ;]

----------


## Debordes

New version of Rogue profile seems go be broken.

Fresh install of pqr, new dl of your profiles, nothing works. Can you post the older version please?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

The rogue profile has combat log checks in-order to do the pick pocketing like the old behind checks to which i haven't found a non-localization dependent solution to so if you are not useing an English language client then I am afraid there will be issues. I will see about another work around but it would involve not having pickpocket.

----------


## firepong

> The rogue profile has combat log checks in-order to do the pick pocketing like the old behind checks to which i haven't found a non-localization dependent solution to so if you are not useing an English language client then I am afraid there will be issues. I will see about another work around but it would involve not having pickpocket.


As soon as you get on skype and able to recieve files, I'll send you my updated Profile of yours. Added in all of the stuff and DPS went up pretty good there at the end of a boss fight (all of these optimizations for everyone that's wondering is <25% HP ones). It's actually doing things right compared to before on it all lol.

----------


## Debordes

> The rogue profile has combat log checks in-order to do the pick pocketing like the old behind checks to which i haven't found a non-localization dependent solution to so if you are not useing an English language client then I am afraid there will be issues. I will see about another work around but it would involve not having pickpocket.


Nothing has changed since I tried using the new profiles, have not changed addons etc etc.

When I replaced all old files with new, it seems like pqr does not even recognize it, your lua doesn't load when loading profile or anything.

English client.


Edit solved the problem, restarted my pc and everything seems fine now..

----------


## Dragnar86

Is the download of rogue rotation file working ? tried it and fails all the time

----------


## EGY

Hi,

For the feral (Kitty-Single) profile, I have this error below that keeps popping up during LFR. I use the latest data file and profile. Could you advice a fix or workaround ?

Message: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:424: attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 06/01/13 16:09:05
Count: 34
Stack: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:424: in function <[string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:392>
Locals: self = <unnamed> {
0 = <userdata>
}
event = "COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED"
cLOG = <table> {
1 = 1370077749.541
2 = "SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS"
3 = false
4 = "0x018000000435AC1B"
5 = "Rivenheart-Uldum"
6 = 1298
7 = 0
8 = ""
10 = -2147483648
11 = -2147483648
12 = 63560
13 = "Dark Transformation"
14 = 32
}
(for index) = 3
(for limit) = 3
(for step) = 1
i = 3
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = <function> defined =[C]:-1
(*temporary) = <table> {
1 = <table> {
}
2 = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = 2
(*temporary) = "attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)"
target = "raid19"
updateRate = 3

----------


## EGY

Hi All,

is there a typo in the second line of cuteone's data file ?

if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then
PQR_LoadedDateFile = 1 -------> PQR_LoadedDataFile = 1

----------


## cpowroks

> She's currently thinking really big on if she wants to use PQI or not. They way she explained it, she's thinking really hard on if she wants even more problems because of people having an out of date PQI/DATA file. And if she doesn't want that added stress (having to tell people to download the latest version or having to tell them to check "load out-of-date Addons" in WoW), she's thinking about just using my custom UI.
> 
> Me, personally, the reason why I never used PQI on my profiles is because of the added shit coming form it (Again, read above). Plus, I have more customization with my custom UI. On top of that, no shit about stuff not working right.


Yeah, I love PQI's interface and the ability to save profiles within the addon but it sure is a pain in the butt. Ive implemented in almost all of my profiles and people are like "WHY IT NO WORK" when they either havent installed the addon or updated the profile correctly.. what a shit storm it has been.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Hi All,
> 
> is there a typo in the second line of cuteone's data file ?
> 
> if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then
> PQR_LoadedDateFile = 1 -------> PQR_LoadedDataFile = 1


Wow nice catch, thanks. Fixed and reuploaded Data file

----------


## Goldstash

I have done all of that you said and still I have problem with feral kitty single target , on pqi interface it says it hits shred but it keeps hitting mangle, he hits only mangle when I am under berskerking , how to fix that ? I want it to hit shred instead of mangle.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> I have done all of that you said and still I have problem with feral kitty single target , on pqi interface it says it hits shred but it keeps hitting mangle, he hits only mangle when I am under berskerking , how to fix that ? I want it to hit shred instead of mangle.


Do you have 2piece T15?

----------


## Goldstash

yes, i have. and as i said i did all. i tried everything downloading trough pqr, updeateing it, than downloading files and just copy paste it. nothing works. always mangle. have no idea what to do. I tried with/without glyphs. Em i missing something or what?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

if you have 2pc T15 then using mangle over shred is better dps (unless berserk) the profile is working as intended.

----------


## Goldstash

thanks, also for info  :Smile:  it works with shred when i break 2p t15 bonus. thanks a lot again

----------


## Scooters

Feral-Profile (last vers,) don't work, when I´m in group.  :Frown:

----------


## Bottter

Hit Right Alt and disable automatic simbiosis

----------


## Scooters

> Hit Right Alt and disable automatic simbiosis


thanks, it runs

----------


## Nixo

ph34rt3hcute1 did u received my PM ?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Yes, I was at asleep/work.... replied.

----------


## cukiemunster

I am going to ask here as well as the main PQR thread since it happened while using this profile

Has anyone else have problems with the rotations not actually starting, even though it says it has? Everything seems loads correctly, and PQR prints to chat that X profile is started, but it does not start attacking. This has only happened to me tonight, but it happened all night. Even after a computer, WoW, and PQR restart. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

I did notice that the past couple of days, but seemed to only happen when I was about to enter combat anyway and started the profile as I made my approach. After doing a reload UI and reactivating the profile (note: out of combat) it worked fine, as a matter of fact I am going to post in the dps link, the profile did 163k on Jin'rohk last night. Averaged around 130 on the other bosses, but to your point, yes I did notice it.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I haven't had any problems, btw I was testing my upcoming feral update on lfr jinrokh last night.... 515ilvl, 2pc t15.....did 190k dps w/ 97% rake uptime, 90% rip, and 75% thrash.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Druid profile updated to 1.3.9
=== Change log ===
Target below 25% Health logic optimized - Thanks firepong
Added Cyclone on focus per request by Sun0s - this is a basic code as I was not sure on when it's used so if you use focus it may cause issues. Until I can look at it and figure out when are the appropriate times to use it.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Added Cyclone on focus per request by Sun0s - this is a basic code as I was not sure on when it's used so if you use focus it may cause issues. Until I can look at it and figure out when are the appropriate times to use it.


Remove it by default from the rotation if it causes problems. The couple people that may use it can simply put it back in through the rotation editor as needed. This may prevent problems for the masses.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## spearfish

running update from pqr profile still says 1.38
also downloading from first post links and running update

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

It's possible I didn't save the version change when I changed the number....it has happened before, if you see cyclone in the rotation list then you're good.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

OOOMMMGGGGGGG can't wait to test this TONITE!! <3 u cute1!!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> OOOMMMGGGGGGG can't wait to test this TONITE!! <3 u cute1!!


Just be sure to let me know how it went.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

Ugh i had to use my warrior....f'n crap....so I will have to sate my desire until tomorrow  :Frown:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Aww that sucks.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

Ok, this was LFR, don't raid until Saturday on my druid, but on Jin'rohk:

[22:55:06] [S] [90:________]: 1. ____________ 51345101 (155004.1, 9.4%) )(name of toon deleted)

LVL 90 Druid: ilvl 501 (stats are minus raid buffs)
Hit 7.50%
Expt 7.55%
Crit 33.37%
Mast 72.33%

I am supapleased. As I get more gear on this toon I know those numbers will go up!  :Big Grin: 

<3 girl! gg on the changes!

----------


## sed-

> Ok, this was LFR, don't raid until Saturday on my druid, but on Jin'rohk:
> 
> [22:55:06] [S] [90:________]: 1. ____________ 51345101 (155004.1, 9.4%) )(name of toon deleted)
> 
> LVL 90 Druid: ilvl 501 (stats are minus raid buffs)
> Hit 7.50%
> Expt 7.55%
> Crit 33.37%
> Mast 72.33%
> ...


just think you wouldnt be into pqr if i havent sed something ;p

----------


## Drinksbeer

This is true!! Had you not introduced me to it I wouldnt be playing wow anymore  :Smile:  thank you buddy!!

----------


## spearfish

Getting this error every now and then
1x <string>:"if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then...":484: attempt to index field "?" (a nil value)
<string>:"if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then...":484: in function <string>:"if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then...":452

Locals:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I get that too but I do not know the cause, however profile seems to work fine regardless

----------


## spearfish

tyvm yeah its working great  :Smile:

----------


## mrkebo

How can I go about adding some type of random delay to my interupt on the Shaman profile. Its so quick now it looks funny lol

----------


## dklcfr

Not sure if it's been pointed out but Renataki's Soul Charm - Item - World of Warcraft and i assume all other variations, are causing the smart dotting feature to constantly spam rake as the buff stacks, I would think ideally you would want to refresh just before the proc runs out, not every second as the buff stacks.

----------


## Mont7right

Performs rotation according to information on Noxxic, Icy Veins, Elitist Jerks

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Not sure if it's been pointed out but Renataki's Soul Charm - Item - World of Warcraft and i assume all other variations, are causing the smart dotting feature to constantly spam rake as the buff stacks, I would think ideally you would want to refresh just before the proc runs out, not every second as the buff stacks.


Only reason I could think for that is it's triggering the threshold on the rip/rake calculation sadly I haven't been able to get any version of the trinket to drop for me =( 
I will see what I can do though.

----------


## Razzaxius

Any plans on adding PvP rotation as a toggle or something with Heart of the Wild talent support?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Any plans on PvP would require some assistance as I do not PvP.

----------


## BassGhost

Hello ph34r

Any plans on fixing the rogue aoe toggle? I mentioned it a while back but it seems like you need to press aoe toggle (right shift) too many times to get between aoe and single target.

*edit*
Ok looking in the actual code would be useful huh, so whats the difference between hybrid and general AOE?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Well with the current profile hybrid does the single rotation but uses Fan of Knives as a CP builder where as AOE does just Fan of Knives with Crimson Temptest.... the update I am working on is completely different though.

----------


## Drinksbeer

ummm....halp, feral profile is just spamming mow  :Frown:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> ummm....halp, feral profile is just spamming mow


Did you do something? This is the first time I have heard of it doing anything like that?

----------


## Drinksbeer

It did it even after a reboot and a reload, it did it. I finally just rebooted my machine, worked great. Have no clue WTF just happened o.0

----------


## Drinksbeer

Figured it out....it was the F$#!%&* ninja patch that messed me up. -_-

But hey, I did 144k on 10 man normal jin'rok, died every other fight but was circling around 120k when I died.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Yep my last update was beast....literally :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

^^ is how I feel when running your profile, TEH BEAST

plus i use the fire seeds from firelands lulz  :Big Grin:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Aww I so want those.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

very easy to solo as kitty, takes maybe 15 mins, whisper me in game and I'll walk you through getting them  :Big Grin:

----------


## cukiemunster

> Aww I so want those.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


I go resto to get my seeds. If you were Horde I would help you with real id....Silly Alliance lol. Good luck doing it as feral, I never had any luck, always died on Aly trash, resto makes it crazy easy.

Basically use the big birds to kill the egg piles and the little guys running around, but don't let the aoe hit you either. After eggs and little adds are dead, do the same for the birds. After trash is dead, go smack Majordomo with a Moonfire to pull him, and grab Aly's feathers he drops. After 3, fly and haul ass north to Domo's platform, look for the portal near the entrance and GG. The seeds are TINY, so I recommend zooming in so you can loot them.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

On a side note, apparently I am in need of a new raiding guild :banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I know what's the deal am I the only alliance feral ever?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

> I know what's the deal am I the only alliance feral ever?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Lol. I have been looking at Ally guilds since I can only raid 2 nights and few horde guilds fit my RL schedule.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

im ally feral  :Big Grin:  and it's super easy as feral, just kite  :Big Grin:

----------


## piratepetey

> I know what's the deal am I the only alliance feral ever?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Alliance feral here. If you're EU I can share a lock with you to get some seeds  :Smile:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

EN-US sadly

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

US as well, and you can keep going in and getting them when they run out. Im headed in now, come join me!!

----------


## Halybel

the rotation don't work why?

----------


## Drinksbeer

did you update the pqr offsets file recently?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> US as well, and you can keep going in and getting them when they run out. Im headed in now, come join me!!


I'm at work and won't be home for the next 3-4hrs at least.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## SourSkittles

I'm currently getting this error every time I start the feral profile




> Message: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:140: attempt to compare nil with numberTime: 06/12/13 15:14:20
> Count: 56
> Stack: Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\AtrErrorInspector.lua:106: in function <Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\AtrErrorInspector.lua:51>
> [C]: ?
> [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:140: in function `ttd'
> [string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:673: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>


I have the latest version, and the latest data files and all that. this is the only profile that seems to do it for me any other profiles on any other characters doesn't produce this error :/

----------


## Drinksbeer

I will leave this up to the geniuses that make these profiles, but since I am trying to learn:

It looks like the error has something to do with Auctionator, have you tried to disable that, reload wow and pqr and run the profile again?

Also, cute I will be glad to help you later, it literally takes 10-15 mins tops.  :Big Grin:  just reach out to me when you get on.

----------


## SourSkittles

> I will leave this up to the geniuses that make these profiles, but since I am trying to learn:
> 
> It looks like the error has something to do with Auctionator, have you tried to disable that, reload wow and pqr and run the profile again?
> 
> Also, cute I will be glad to help you later, it literally takes 10-15 mins tops.  just reach out to me when you get on.


I actually got it to stop giving the error eventually, I dunno what I did exactly haha it kinda just stopped after I messed around with it for a bit.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

That is good to know, i was about to say sorry for all that and how I am bad about using global variables but now I don't....ohh wait i just did lol

----------


## Nixo

This profile is the only reason i still play wow so thanks a lot hun really u brought me back to this game

----------


## kydosa

For some reason the Feral profile still uses Mangle and not Shred when i'm behind the target. Problem on my end?

----------


## piratepetey

> For some reason the Feral profile still uses Mangle and not Shred when i'm behind the target. Problem on my end?



You probably have 2pT15, which is coded into the profile to use mangle rather than shred as it's a DPS increase. Break your 2 piece and you'll see it shredding again  :Smile:

----------


## cukiemunster

What offsets is everyone using? I know that some of the recent offsets were wrong and causing profile issues. I haven't been on at all since the ninja patch Tuesday night, so I haven't had any time to check them.

----------


## Aegeus

Levelling a Rogue from 85-90 with your profile and it work like a dream! I'd give you more rep, but unfortunately it won't allow me to yet  :Frown:

----------


## Starkey2009

Feral got stuck in a weird loop between decursing himself and healing, did naxx 10 trying to get battle pets when i got poisoned i was jumping in and out of cat form for about 20 seconds then it stopped

----------


## cassrgs

you can try removing remove corruption form the rotation for now
maybe if we could get a toggle for it

----------


## cassrgs

im getting almost all the time combat log errors on feral profile, sometimes on mouse overs sometime i dont know why



```
Message: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:484: attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 06/14/13 01:41:08
Count: 141
Stack: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:484: in function <[string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:452>

Locals: self = <unnamed> {
 0 = <userdata>
}
event = "COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED"
cLOG = <table> {
 1 = 1371184873.063
 2 = "SPELL_PERIODIC_DAMAGE"
 3 = false
 4 = "0x04000000056DCC9C"
 5 = "xxxx"
 6 = 1297
 7 = 0
 8 = "0xF13079AA00001547"
 9 = "Raider's Training Dummy"
 10 = 2600
 11 = 0
 12 = 1079
 13 = "Rip"
 14 = 1
 15 = 33888
 16 = -1
 17 = 1
}
(for index) = 2
(for limit) = 2
(for step) = 1
i = 2
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = <function> defined =[C]:-1
(*temporary) = <table> {
 1 = <table> {
 }
}
(*temporary) = 1
(*temporary) = "attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)"
target = "player"
updateRate = 3
```

wich are the functions that use combat log?

----------


## cukiemunster

Remove line 5 in that error, it shows your toon name.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

As for the error itself I have not been able not figure it out as if yet, sadly haven't put alot of effort in it as it doesn't break the profile. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cassrgs

the function on the data file that use combat_log its the LoS function, as on the function there is a time check setting (3seconds) what would be the diference on using this function instead of PQR_NotBehindTarget() or PQR_IsOutOfSight()?

----------


## LiquidAtoR

Also having a datafile error on enable of your Kitty-Single (CuteOne) rotation trough Alt+x
Don't know if this affects performance or not.



```
Date: 2013-06-14 21:42:53
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."] line 140:
   attempt to compare nil with number
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:140: ttd()
   [string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:673: ?()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
      [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
```

----------


## cukiemunster

What settings does everyone use on SimCraft for a realistic expectation? I have been using Light Movement, 450s fights, with 0% variation, but this probably isn't ideal, so just looking to get info on someone a little more versed with SimCraft settings.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

sadly i dont know how to use simcraft T_T

----------


## Morx

What's your next projects looking like phear? I love all of your profiles. hehe

1-90 support for all?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

i dont know, only one i know for sure on 1-90 support if the druid

----------


## Morx

Oh I know very well. Used it to level my kitty. It works great!

----------


## Bottter

is it normal that shred is not even used in the boss fight ?

(4 set bonus 544 itmlevel)

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

If you have 2pc t15 then shred is only used on berserk or if you don't have shred glyph then only when behind and berserk.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bottter

This is strange .

it didn´t use shred during the whole raid...

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Not sure then lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

Were you beside the boss, maybe at an angle where you weren't technically "behind" the boss?

----------


## Bottter

A whole raid? 
9hero Bosses?
No i´m allways behind the Boss

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Do you have rune of reorigination?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bottter

yes i have it

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I'm no expert on roro but it may have been the case roro was up during berserk?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bottter

I will try it tomorrow without roro and tell if it works without it.

But I have roro for over 2 months. and in my logs a month ago is shred there

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

doh toon name!

----------


## cukiemunster

Hmmm, call me paranoid, but I wouldn't link anything with my toon name lol.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Hmmm, call me paranoid, but I wouldn't link anything with my toon name lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2



and thank you for that, didnt even think about it.

----------


## cukiemunster

> and thank you for that, didnt even think about it.


 :Wink: 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PointyHat

Without the shred glyph it doesn't try to use shred, even during berserk, from the small amount of testing I just did.

Also like others have said, equipping the ratanaki's causes it to reapply rake and rip over and over.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Thanks for the info that should allow me to fix the shred problem, as for the trinket I have yet to get the stupid thing maybe I'll get lucky tonight.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bottter

1. test

i´ve tested it without roro and there ist no shred

2. test 

tested it without trinkets and still no shred

----------


## Bottter

I don´t think that the trinkets buggs the profile

3. test with trinkets an no t15 2pc and shred works


and sorry for my english ..

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

It's not, it's the shred glyph as PointyHat indicated, I'll see about fixing here at my lunch time.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ninjaderp

So, what glyphs are best to use at the moment to get the best out of the profile?

This is what I run with currently:
Savagery
Shred
Cat-form

Talentwise:
Wild Charge
Nature's Swiftness
Typhoon
SotF
Ursol's Vortex
Dream of Cenarius

----------


## Bottter

> It's not, it's the shred glyph as PointyHat indicated, I'll see about fixing here at my lunch time.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2



I don´t use shred glyph

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Right that's the issue I need to fix.

Ninja, those look fine to me of course my goal is to have the profile usable no matter what setup but as far as optimal you look like you have all the key picks.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Druid profile updated to 1.3.10
===Changelog===
Added 5 Minute DPS - Dummy Test - profile will auto stop at the 5 minute mark when testing dps on a dummy target. Future plans to toggle this on/off and adjust test length.
Fixed issue with Shred not casting with 2pc T15 and no shred glyph.

----------


## PointyHat

Shred+berserk seems fine now. Tested with and without glyph.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Glad to hear, thanks pointy.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## houstonguy

lmao... I downloaded this profile and while i was trying it out my dumbass was still in tank spec trying your feral profile i was so pissed to the point where i deleted all the profiles and whet back on wow in game and saw my talent was pointed to Guardian .... Totally fail.. Your profile is really nice keep it up man

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Perhaps i should add a specialization check

----------


## houstonguy

i try the rogue one it doesnt seem to be doing anything... Other then multiate

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

it works, a couple of people use it, what is your level, spec, glyphs etc

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Anyone who updated to Feral v1.3.10 please redownload I did a small fix to the shred/mangle logic.

----------


## houstonguy

I'm assination level 90 ilvl500 I did 90dps unbuff on target dummy for first 20 seconds then I notice that in order for it to work I have to randomly click vendetta and shadow blade I'm current using no glyph my server is pretty dead and glyph cost like 400g lol

----------


## Clark3loyd

Nice, allways good to see some fresh new developers releasing

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Shouldn't have to manually click but I wonder if not having glyphs could be the problem, sadly I'll have to check into it tomorrow after work.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## houstonguy

thanks.. I am trying to figure out your feral profile cause when i start it nothing happens

----------


## houstonguy

your rogue profile is freaking epic... It does bug sometime like move backwards...

----------


## cukiemunster

None of her profiles control any movement, but sometimes I have noticed that if you are moving while PQR is running that it hangs, and you have to hit that movement key again to stop.

----------


## Drinksbeer

> Anyone who updated to Feral v1.3.10 please redownload I did a small fix to the shred/mangle logic.


You might hate me for this one cute....used the update on jin'rohk 10 man, 183k in my 504 gear. *cowers and hides in fear of beating cute's feral in dps*


 :Big Grin:  <3 u!!!!!!!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Lol I did 200k dps topping out at 250k in 10man jinrokh.... Try again lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Drinksbeer

DAMMIT!! 

And here I thought I was doing good -_- jk i'm super excited at those numbers lol!

----------


## cassrgs

Hello everybody, what do you think about the patch notes and the changes on DoC and the removal of NS to feral that may come on next patch? i hope they dont go live T.T

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Blizzard giveth and blizzard taketh away

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## houstonguy

can you post your talent, glyph?? i think im doing something wrong i cannot get feral profile to work

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Feral profile should work regardless of talent/glyph choices

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Drinksbeer

> can you post your talent, glyph?? i think im doing something wrong i cannot get feral profile to work


Are you using an updated version of PQI? Also are you getting any LUA or regular errors popping up when you activate the profile?

----------


## Bottter

profile works fine now with the shred fix .

btw is PQI required for this profile or does it work better with it?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

PQI isnt required....yet, I have began playing around with adding UI elements to the profile but as of yet its just show and doesn't affect anything.

----------


## Morx

Blizzard keeps making these changes and we'll never get a new profile from you Cute because we keep having to get updates lol.

We need a time of just chill where there's no changes being made to feral!

----------


## Razzaxius

Hey Cute, cant seem to find it but is there a pause button on the feral profile? Tought i saw somewhere it did but cant seem to get it to work.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Left alt is suppose to pause

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I don't want to commit to anything but I am officially on vacation from work until July 1st so I am hoping to complete some projects I have planned for here.

----------


## Razzaxius

> Left alt is suppose to pause


Ah correct, cheers!

----------


## Drinksbeer

> I don't want to commit to anything but I am officially on vacation from work until July 1st so I am hoping to complete some projects I have planned for here.


yaaaaaay vacation!!! Enjoy it cute!

----------


## cukiemunster

> Left alt is suppose to pause


Also you may need to move the pause function higher on the priority. I have had issues where it didn't want to pause fir whatever reason, and after moving it to the top of the list I haven't had any issues.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Razzaxius

> Also you may need to move the pause function higher on the priority. I have had issues where it didn't want to pause fir whatever reason, and after moving it to the top of the list I haven't had any issues.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


Ah that explains why it sometimes didnt seem to work, thank you.

----------


## Drinksbeer

Cute, is there a way to (and maybe I'm missing it) change to bear when you pull aggro off the tank because of the MONSTER DEEPS your profile is putting out? Not permanently but long enough so that you don't get gibbed because they are trying to rez the tank that doesn't understand what a CD is.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Get better tanks or tell them to start using Omen threat-meter. I usually start by taunting with my guardian, and after that I got dibs on the threat. ^^

I dont think thats a necessary change to the profile, maybe a custom-made one for you but I dont have a problem with it (except this MSV normal-pug I did where tanks sucked)

----------


## Drinksbeer

I have been pausing the rotation and going bear, which works fine, but I didn't know if there was something in there already that would bearcat the situation.  :Smile:  Ugh...I can already tell I am going to have to go back to tanking.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

The only thing bear related is the Might of Ursoc emergency heal, I originally had plans for a bear form on aggro but when talking to firepong he said bear in cat form really isnt worth coding for as i was going to code in an "OHH SHIT THE TANKS ARE DOWN!" bear rotation.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yesterday on H Ji-Kun when one of our tanks dropped our boomkin went HotW + bearform until we rezzed the tank. Was kinda cool, not that you would have HotW as feral, but still cool  :Smile: 

123k on dummy with cds after 24million damage is pretty crazy considering Im in guardian gems enchants & reforges!

----------


## cukiemunster

Actually HotW sims higher than the other talents at high ilvls, especially if you swap to haste reforges.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ninjaderp

How high ilvls? I only go feral when Im not required to tank like Tortos hc. By the way Cute I was wondering who in the raid got priority on our instant Healing Touches from Predatory Swiftness? I think if the player is lower than a certain percentage you should get the prio, otherwise maybe the tanks or other players that are low. Maybe you have explained this already but I was just thinking about it  :Smile:

----------


## monopoly8

i recall cute saying that it heals anyone who is lower % than we are when i asked

----------


## Ninjaderp

Okay well thats good as it is then! Reached rank 9 in Brawlers Guild with the profile, but reached a brick-wall in Big Bada Boom. Anyone got any tips?

----------


## cukiemunster

Well I am 531 feral, and haste/HotW out sims mastery/DoC by about 6k I think it was when I last checked it a few weeks ago.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

i wish i was 531 ilvl =P

----------


## Drinksbeer

> Well I am 531 feral, and haste/HotW out sims mastery/DoC by about 6k I think it was when I last checked it a few weeks ago.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


Have you tested these in environment cuk? I have been taking a look at simcraft and a few druid specific sites in order to get more a feeling for scaling. I'd be interested to see what your numbers are in raid (i.e. a boss with a lot of uptime).  :Big Grin:

----------


## cukiemunster

Lol. I've been contemplating selling my account lately tbh. It's hard for me to squeeze in playing time anymore.


EDIT: REMOVED is a link to my feral, anonymous armory ofc. 1 stupid runestone away from my 600 ilvl cloak. I am glad they fixed the drop rates of these ****ers, or I would still be at 4....


sed- has me super paranoid now lol....He found my toon name waaaaay too quickly D=

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

> Have you tested these in environment cuk? I have been taking a look at simcraft and a few druid specific sites in order to get more a feeling for scaling. I'd be interested to see what your numbers are in raid (i.e. a boss with a lot of uptime).


I'll pm you my personal logs if you are proficient with them, they will be able to show any difference. I reforged a couple weeks ago, and have only really had one night of full raiding since then. I lost my grandmother recently, so I was out of town for the last couple weeks dealing with that.

EDIT: Apparently I don't have any logs with my newest reforge =[

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Lol. I've been contemplating selling my account lately tbh. It's hard for me to squeeze in playing time anymore.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2



Aww sad days ahead =(

----------


## cassrgs

from wich ilevel would be good to change to HotW and haste?

----------


## cukiemunster

> from wich ilevel would be good to change to HotW and haste?


Not sure there is an exact ilvl. Download simulation craft and mess with reforges, see what works and what doesn't for your gear.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

Aww man brother I am sorry to hear about your loss. Thank you for that though, we will connect, and don't sell yet. Might be some good stuff coming, plus 1 stone is 1 lei shen kill away from your cloak!  :Big Grin:

----------


## sed-

> Lol. I've been contemplating selling my account lately tbh. It's hard for me to squeeze in playing time anymore.
> 
> 
> EDIT: [edited^^] is a link to my feral, anonymous armory ofc. 1 stupid runestone away from my 600 ilvl cloak. I am glad they fixed the drop rates of these ****ers, or I would still be at 4....
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


hmm grats on getting Girdle of Night and Day ;p, man i hope i have your luck in lfr this week Q_Q, seems like you have had very good luck^^,

----------


## lunrfstn

Hi, i get this error every time, when i try to run the druid script: http://4.ii.gl/uFLwND.png
Any idea? :/

Message: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:183: attempt to perform ar - Pastebin.com

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

TTD has been a known issue, it works just reloadui if you get the error.

----------


## Drinksbeer

BTW, I used this profile in a series of RBGs the other night. I was too lazy to change from my DoC talent (and a couple others) and it worked really well. The healing, dispelling, doc procs, all came in super handy. I usually manually use trinket anyway but the shifting worked out great and the damage was awesome, especially being able to switch from single target to AoE!

----------


## derfred

Is ther any way to edit this so you just toggle between CD on/off? and not on - *boss only* - off

-- CD Switch
if PQ_CDMode==nil then
PQ_CDMode = "Boss"
end
if IsRightControlKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() and GetTime() - PQ_CDTimer > 1 then
PQ_CDTimer = GetTime()

if not PQ_CD then
PQ_CD = CD_BossOnly
PQ_CDMode = "Boss"
PQR_WriteToChat("|cff347C2CCooldown Mode: |cff79BAECBoss Only|cffffffff", "Notice")
elseif PQ_CD == CD_BossOnly then
PQ_CD = CD_Auto
PQ_CDMode = "On"
PQR_WriteToChat("|cff347C2CCooldown Mode: |cff006400On|cffffffff", "Notice")
else
PQ_CD = false
PQ_CDMode = "Off"
PQR_WriteToChat("|cff347C2CCooldown Mode: |cffDC143COff|cffffffff", "Notice")
end
end

To sum it up, it would really help to have like left control to just toggle cd on/off, and then maybe have left alt to toggle aoe on/off, that way you dont have to flip through a bunch of multi/single/boss-only to get to the one you want, it gets really hectic for fights like Lei Shen HC when dealing with fast aoe etc

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Like this...



```
-- CD Switch
if PQ_CDMode==nil then
	PQ_CDMode = "On" --"Boss"
end
if IsRightControlKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() and GetTime() - PQ_CDTimer > 0.25 then
	PQ_CDTimer = GetTime()
	
	if not PQ_CD then
--		PQ_CD = CD_BossOnly
--		PQ_CDMode = "Boss"
--		PQR_WriteToChat("|cff347C2CCooldown Mode: |cff79BAECBoss Only|cffffffff", "Notice")
--	elseif PQ_CD == CD_BossOnly then
		PQ_CD = CD_Auto
		PQ_CDMode = "On"
		PQR_WriteToChat("|cff347C2CCooldown Mode: |cff006400On|cffffffff", "Notice")
	else
		PQ_CD = false
		PQ_CDMode = "Off"
		PQR_WriteToChat("|cff347C2CCooldown Mode: |cffDC143COff|cffffffff", "Notice")
	end
end
```

----------


## derfred

Awesome! thanks a bunch! Cant give any more rep until ive spread it around, but ill give you max asap

Oh and a way to cast lightningbolt when moving and not in melee range without using spiritwalkers grace (since lightningbolt can cast while moving now)

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

yea i need to give my shaman profile some love =(

without looking really into it you can change the Spiritwalker Lightningbolt section to this....


```
--if AOEMode==0 and incom and ubid(p,sg) and check(lb) and sir(gsi(ll),t)~=1 then
--	cast(gsi(lb))
--end
if AOEMode==0 and incom and check(lb) and sir(gsi(ll),t)~=1 then
	cast(gsi(lb))
end
```

----------


## derfred

> yea i need to give my shaman profile some love




Sounds great man, really looking forward to it!

Came to think about this aswell;




> Yes Hardcasting LB as stated by the priority list is the most optimal way to dps - however you have to do it with the rule that hardcasting will not delay a high priority ability. So if LL is coming off CD in 1 second and your MSWx1+LB cast will delay it, then you don't hardcast.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Message: <string>:"if (outcom or plvl<26) and not ubid(p,rej) ...":1: attempt to compare nil with number
> Time: 07/07/13 23:54:14
> Count: 16
> Stack: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> Locals: rotationNumber = 0
> nextAbility = -1
> ...


New error that is stopping the profile from working at all.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I don't know what that would be an error all of a sudden, especially sine i raided on friday and saturday.

That particular code is found under the Pause function, you can comment it out if it continues to be an issue. Just leave the pause part.

----------


## cukiemunster

Hmm, i moved Pause to the top of the rotation after downloading your update, maybe that's what did it.

----------


## Jubalee

Hey ph34rt3hcute1 have you managed to get on the ptr at all? I am hoping for a smooth transition from patch to patch and at the moment your AMAZING profile is not working on and of the PTR builds. Its most likely to do with the change from natures swiftness to yseras gift in tier 2 talent. Im just wondering if there will be a need to change some spell names and remove natures swiftness from the rotation

----------


## Nixo

Botirk profile works fine on PTR its just cute profile not working 

btw cute check my dps test at botirk post

----------


## cukiemunster

Hmmm, I am not sure what is up with Sim Craft, but with the newest version the haste build I have been trying out is now showing about a 10k dps loss to the standard Mastery build, and I have been seeing this in raids as well. While I don't seem as energy starved as I do with Mastery, I have noticed my dps seemed to be a little low. Idk if this was a calculation error with the previous version or what, but as of now ignore everything I have said about haste being better than mastery at higher ilvls....

----------


## Drinksbeer

You are correct on both parts Cuk...

Haste will scale better at a super high ilvl, but it has to be to a point where you have just about cleared 13/13 heroic and have everything upgraded so then the question becomes "do i really need to boost dps by 10-15k since everything is down?" Also haste is good for Bear-Catting situations. I have noticed a lot of the end-game guilds have their cat druids doing some bear-cat sharing so they have been stacking more and more haste, you will even see a lot of cats now with crit/haste as well.

But isn't it great being so versatile!!!  :Big Grin: 

As to the PTR question, as far as I know, Cute hasn't had a chance to check out the PTR and it really hasn't been a huge topic of discussion....yet. I am glad you brought it up, it is something that should be on the horizon.  :Smile:

----------


## Jubalee

> You are correct on both parts Cuk...
> 
> Haste will scale better at a super high ilvl, but it has to be to a point where you have just about cleared 13/13 heroic and have everything upgraded so then the question becomes "do i really need to boost dps by 10-15k since everything is down?" Also haste is good for Bear-Catting situations. I have noticed a lot of the end-game guilds have their cat druids doing some bear-cat sharing so they have been stacking more and more haste, you will even see a lot of cats now with crit/haste as well.
> 
> 
> But isn't it great being so versatile!!! 
> 
> As to the PTR question, as far as I know, Cute hasn't had a chance to check out the PTR and it really hasn't been a huge topic of discussion....yet. I am glad you brought it up, it is something that should be on the horizon.


Would the gemming haste /crit not be because they are using rune of reorigination as I know myself that I will be aiming to always have my crit and haste equal with my mastery 1 point higher and it has nothing to do with bear/catting as that is dead and gone with cataclysm. I dont see how any haste builds will be stronger that sotf doc rune of reorigination build as it only does more and more damage at higher gear levels and I have cleared 13/13 and dont see any hotw build with haste being strong on any fights other than maybe twins during phase 2 lurkers for the hurricane aoe.

----------


## Drinksbeer

It's going to be purely role driven and situational for each individual. And bearcatting isn't dead a lot of 25 mans have started using it again.  :Smile:  But you are right in wanting to keep mastery higher with roro, it's still our best "overall pure damage" stat for feral. I think that a lot more "experimenting" is going on now since more and more guilds are clearing HMs.

----------


## botirk

Clearly haste was option for cats because HOTW-WrathSpam. If you are not going to HOTW-WrathSpam haste IS NOT good stat at all.

Haste boosts only: autoattacks(20% dps), energy regen for bite(8% dps), trinkets(1% haste = +1% trinket procs versus 0% haste)

----------


## Nixo

iv tested Hotw with 8k haste 8k crit and 12k mastery with out Roro proc
it was shitty dps compare to DoC and stacking mastery all the way
when i had 17k mastery

----------


## Drinksbeer

It appears the magic combo for percentages is 16-18% haste, 38-41% crit and 64-66% mastery, those stats are unbuffed and in caster form.  :Smile:

----------


## botirk

@Drinksbeer 
16-18% haste:
17% more bite damage, cause more energy
17% more AA damage
17% more trinkets uptime

16-18% crit:
14% more bite damage, cause you spend less energy on combo generation
17% more overall damage


Guess which stat is better(without RoR)?
You should not ignore haste only because diminishing returns on crit.

----------


## Drinksbeer

I'm not ignoring any of them, they are all good in their own way. I was just giving a general % window for people who might be aiming for certain stats.  :Smile:  I myself am fine with the results, I'm just lending a hand, not trying to say 1 is better than the other. If you pull up world of logs, go to the heroic boss kills for dps, pull up all kitty on all bosses you will start to see that trend of those % windows. Figured I would do that research and post those numbers so people wouldn't have to.

----------


## cassrgs

anyone have tested feral on ptr? since doc gona be nerfed it seems haste/hotw gona be the deafult choice? what your toughts about it?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I would be interested as well as i don't PTR

----------


## botirk

DOC is not going to be nerfed. Chill guyz  :Big Grin: 

The only one nerf is pvp cyclone one.

----------


## sh00k

I'm trying to modify this profile to be used for PVP. Could anyone shed some insight on how to make the profile use the Ravage proc that happens every 30s from the PVP set bonus? I've searched the forums but no luck. 

Also interested on how to prioritize Ravage during incarnation. 

Any input much appreciated.

----------


## botirk

I doubt optimizing PVE rotation for PVP make sense.

----------


## sh00k

> I doubt optimizing PVE rotation for PVP make sense.



You'd be surprised how well it does.

----------


## Drinksbeer

Yeah i have to admit that this profile does pretty well in pvp, sure it doesn't have the tweaks that cokx's has but it's pretty nice right out the box.  :Smile:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> I'm trying to modify this profile to be used for PVP. Could anyone shed some insight on how to make the profile use the Ravage proc that happens every 30s from the PVP set bonus? I've searched the forums but no luck. 
> 
> Also interested on how to prioritize Ravage during incarnation. 
> 
> Any input much appreciated.


If you can give me any more details, like what gear and what the proc is called and perhaps i can code it in.

----------


## sh00k

The buff is called Stampede
The ability is called Ravage!
The item set bonus is here

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Is this the spell id for the Stampede buff? 131537

----------


## sh00k

> Is this the spell id for the Stampede buff? 131537



That or 81022

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I think thats the old buff anyways try this,


```
if ubid(p,131537) and (pow>=45 or ubid(p,cc)) and sir(gsi(mgl),t)==1 then
	cast(gsi(rvg))
end
```

add that to Ravage, it may also work using 


```
cast(gsi(rvf))
```

Just incase it wont cast with rvg

----------


## sh00k

Dosent seem to be working. Tried it using 81022 as the spell ID as well. Still testing

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I would suggest getting idTip - Tooltip - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse it will help to identify the spell id of the buff

----------


## sh00k

> I would suggest getting idTip - Tooltip - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse it will help to identify the spell id of the buff


Addon shows 81022 to be the buff. 

Still no luck. This is what I have.



```
if ubid(p,81022) and (pow>=45 or ubid(p,cc)) and sir(gsi(mgl),t)==1 then    cast(gsi(rvg))
end
if ubid(p,sr) and (pow>=45 or ubid(p,cc)) and behind and check(rvg) and plvl>=54 then
    cast(gsi(rvg))
end
if ((ubid(p,sr) and check(sr)) or plvl < 54 or srg==false) and (not behind or plvl < 54) and check(mgl) then
    cast(gsi(mgl))
end
if ubid(p,81022) and (pow>=45 or ubid(p,cc)) and sir(gsi(mgl),t)==1 then
    cast(gsi(rvf))
```

I think I will just have to resort to spamming it myself, not too big of an issue.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

maybe it was a copy/paste error but you are missing an "end"

I can also confirm 81022 as the 4pc buff and it uses Ravage! (102545) ability, so it should work if it's properly coded.

----------


## sh00k

I was missing the end, made the change but still no go. =(

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

you can also try changing this line under Shred...


```
if ubid(p,inb) then
		cast(gsi(rvf))
```

...to read....



```
if ubid(p,inb) or ubid(p,81022) then
		cast(gsi(rvf))
```

----------


## cukiemunster

If the pvp ravage id is different from the normal ravage id don't forget to add it to the spell list. If it's the same then ignore this whole post lol.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sh00k

> you can also try changing this line under Shred...
> 
> 
> ```
> if ubid(p,inb) then
>         cast(gsi(rvf))
> ```


Tried this and it broke the profile.

I don't want to take up anymore of your time. I made a Ravage/Shred macro I can spam anytime I see the buff. It will do for now.




> If the pvp ravage id is different from the normal ravage id don't forget to add it to the spell list. If it's the same then ignore this whole post lol.


Double checked that.

----------


## cukiemunster

> I made a Ravage/Shred macro I can spam anytime I see the buff. It will do for now.


You could also keybind Ravage to an alt modifier since alt pauses the rotation. This is what I have done for tranquility. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Well i definitely want to get it working

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

this may seem crazy but on the Ravage ability try adding "EXACT" to the end like this, ubid(p,81022,"EXACT")

----------


## sh00k

No luck



```
if ubid(p,81022,"EXACT") and (pow>=45 or ubid(p,cc)) and sir(gsi(mgl),t)==1 then
    cast(gsi(rvf))
   end
if ubid(p,sr) and (pow>=45 or ubid(p,cc)) and behind and check(rvg) and plvl>=54 then
    cast(gsi(rvg))
end
if ((ubid(p,sr) and check(sr)) or plvl < 54 or srg==false) and (not behind or plvl < 54) and check(mgl) then
    cast(gsi(mgl))
end
```

it costs no energy to use the Ravage proc, does this change anything?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

well the way thats currently coded it wont cast until 45 energy or clear casting you can remove that part.

----------


## sh00k

> well the way thats currently coded it wont cast until 45 energy or clear casting you can remove that part.


I removed them both, no change.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I wonder if the profile is getting confused per se, like when it would cast that Ravage! it instead casts something else say Mangle or Shred...
I also wonder why when you made that change under Shred why it broke the whole thing...

----------


## sh00k

> I wonder if the profile is getting confused per se, like when it would cast that Ravage! it instead casts something else say Mangle or Shred...
> I also wonder why when you made that change under Shred why it broke the whole thing...



I assure you I'm just as confused as you, when I reverted the change and all went back to normal.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I've looked at a feral pvp profile and they have it linked the way i suggested under Shred

----------


## sh00k

> I've looked at a feral pvp profile and they have it linked the way i suggested under Shred



When I tried it, it got stuck in a rake/stampede/healing touch loop and wouldnt do anything else.

----------


## Thunderofnl

I'm testing your feral in the brawlers guild. Cooldowns on Single-Mode.

Lets see how it does!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I did Brawlers upto rank 8 with no issue, kind just overpowered everything.

----------


## cassrgs

> DOC is not going to be nerfed. Chill guyz 
> 
> The only one nerf is pvp cyclone one.


Turning NS into a resto only ability and changing DoC to buff ONLY 15% on rip its not a nerf? could you say from where did you get your infos since everibody on so many forums are talking about this?

edit: Nevermind i was lazy to not search enough and they reverted doc to 25% for the next 2 attacks. well sill a little bit nerf since we wont have that much procs without NS to use anymore and the 5% reduction.

----------


## Traxex84

Not sure if this is intended but the warrior dps profile seems to be using dragon roar before blood bath has been popped, not after. This is a pretty big DPS loss on the bleed. It's also using heroic throw in the single target rotation O.o, that's a waste of a GCD and another big dps loss.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Not sure if this is intended but the warrior dps profile seems to be using dragon roar before blood bath has been popped, not after. This is a pretty big DPS loss on the bleed. It's also using heroic throw in the single target rotation O.o, that's a waste of a GCD and another big dps loss.


Thanks I will fix both those

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Druid profile updated to 1.3.11
===Changelog===
Adjusted Swipe logic during Hybrid Rotation to better act like Mangle/Shred - Previous logic was causing issues when Rake and or a 5 combo point finisher was needing to be cast. This should improve the DPS output of the Hybrid Rotation *Thanks cukiemunster*
Added support for PvP 4 piece Stampede proc which allows for a free Ravage! periodically - Code should work but so far initial tests have not been successful *Thanks sh00k*

Warrior profile updated to 1.1.4
===Changelog===
Adjusted Dragon Roar Logic - delayed the use of Dragon Roar until after Bloodbath has been cast in order for a greater damaging Dragon Roar *Thanks Traxex84*
Adjusted Heroic Throw Logic - prevented Heroic Throw from being cast in melee range to free up a global cooldown as damage was not that great, profile will still use it if at range. *Thanks Traxex84*

----------


## Drinksbeer

Great job Cute!!!

----------


## sh00k

> Druid profile updated to 1.3.11
> ===Changelog===
> Adjusted Swipe logic during Hybrid Rotation to better act like Mangle/Shred - Previous logic was causing issues when Rake and or a 5 combo point finisher was needing to be cast. This should improve the DPS output of the Hybrid Rotation *Thanks cukiemunster*
> Added support for PvP 4 piece Stampede proc which allows for a free Ravage! periodically - Code should work but so far initial tests have not been successful *Thanks sh00k*
> 
> Warrior profile updated to 1.1.4
> ===Changelog===
> Adjusted Dragon Roar Logic - delayed the use of Dragon Roar until after Bloodbath has been cast in order for a greater damaging Dragon Roar *Thanks Traxex84*
> Adjusted Heroic Throw Logic - prevented Heroic Throw from being cast in melee range to free up a global cooldown as damage was not that great, profile will still use it if at range. *Thanks Traxex84*



Awesome! Glad to hear you got it working!  :Cool: 

Edit: Yea still not using the proc for me =(

----------


## Eponu

How can I change the Hotkeys for the Rogue Rotation? Like CTRL-Right to ALT+8 or something

----------


## Drinksbeer

If you open PQR up while not in game, you should be able to change the keys in the Ability Editor. I say "should" because I haven't actually gone in and edited anything yet.  :Smile:

----------


## Eponu

kk thank you I will try =)

----------


## cukiemunster

How could I modify the remove corruption to cover the whole raid? I tried the code that pong posted quite some pages back, and for some reason it didn't dispel anyone, myself included. I am only one of 2 people in my new guild that can dispel, so I need to help out with it. I paused the rotation and dispelled manually last week, but if I could automate it it would be better. =)

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## CodeMyLife

> How could I modify the remove corruption to cover the whole raid? I tried the code that pong posted quite some pages back, and for some reason it didn't dispel anyone, myself included. I am only one of 2 people in my new guild that can dispel, so I need to help out with it. I paused the rotation and dispelled manually last week, but if I could automate it it would be better. =)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


This is giving me an idea. It would be great to make an interupt profile multi-class to despel/cleanse/remove curse/etc. I will start working on it right now but I do not know all classes. Would need some help getting IDs and special way to dispel some classes might use(like lock i think it is via the felguard?). I have the paladin/priest/druid/shaman here that i can test. Will need Mage/Lock/Monk spell IDs and what they remove if you can gather this info anyone please report back  :Smile: 

Thanks cookie for this brilliant idea!

----------


## Drinksbeer

Cuk, this isn't a fix by any means but I am in the same boat as you with the dispel situation. So what I did was use a Mouse Over macro with my Vuhdo frames and it worked great, I didn't have to pause the profile at all, I just moused over the frame and right-clicked, sure it popped me out of kitty but to save the raid it was worth it. Plus I still came in top 3 in dps.  :Big Grin:  I will link you the macro in game.

----------


## CodeMyLife

Hi guyz! My multi-class dispel is ready I will put it on my SVN tonight so you can test it if you want! Basically supports Mage/Priest/Druid/Shaman/Paladin/Monk and will dispel the target that have the most stacks that we can dispel.

It's an Interrupt Rotation so you will be able to run it along Cute's amazing profiles and any other profile you might think of.

I'll msg when its on my SVN. Have a nice day!

----------


## Drinksbeer

Nice cml!!

----------


## CodeMyLife

CodeMyDispel v1.0 up for testing. As usual you can get it on my SVN, it is in the Interrupt folder. 

This Profile is an Interrupt than you can turn on at any time and if you can dispel anyone in your group it will dispel it. You should use it along your normal rotation and it should be used when needed. Will take bears and cats out of form so beware, put your nicest transmog gear before using this!

The profile will sort the people with debuffs by highest number of stacks and dispel first on the list. I'm not sure but it might not work great with range. I did the least check possible to make sure computing stay as low as possible. Tell me if there's anomalies that needs to be fixed and I will take care of it. Linked the Rotation Editor to my svn so for future updates we will be able to use Rotation Editor.

Thanks for trying this out for me and please report!

----------


## lazy1

Does feral support the run of reorigin?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

In theory.....yes!
In practice.... I don't know as i have not been able to get the trinket.

----------


## Drinksbeer

Yes It does, it does a good job with it too!

----------


## cukiemunster

I have a request. Since I use HotW for the +6% agi bonus, how hard would it be to implement Moonfire/Wrath usage if I manually use the talent? This wouldn't be used a lot, but there are some situations where it would be handy.


EDIT: I use to have something similar when I used Pong's profile, but it only spammed wrath. When I get more time to delve into it I will, but hopefully one of the many smarties here can help a brother out getting it to cast Moonfire if the debuff isn't on my target.



```
if UnitBuffID("player",108293)then 
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(5176)))
return true
end
```

----------


## xNotta

(Enhancement Shaman)
How would I make Feral Spirit (dogs) pop every time they are off cooldown without using the Cooldown mode?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> I have a request. Since I use HotW for the +6% agi bonus, how hard would it be to implement Moonfire/Wrath usage if I manually use the talent? This wouldn't be used a lot, but there are some situations where it would be handy.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I use to have something similar when I used Pong's profile, but it only spammed wrath. When I get more time to delve into it I will, but hopefully one of the many smarties here can help a brother out getting it to cast Moonfire if the debuff isn't on my target.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitBuffID("player",108293)then 
> ...


Simple....add this ability and add it to rotation be sure to set how = 108292, i also suggest adding a "not ubid(p,how)" check to Forms or else it will keep popping you in and out of cat form to cast.


```
if ubid(p,how) then
	if check(mf) and not udbid(t,mf) then
		cast(gsi(mf))
	elseif check(wth) then
		cast(gsi(wth))
	end
end
```




> (Enhancement Shaman)
> How would I make Feral Spirit (dogs) pop every time they are off cooldown without using the Cooldown mode?


Change....


```
if cd(fer)==0 and ((SpecialUnit() and PQ_CD==CD_BossOnly) or PQ_CD==CD_Auto) then 
	cast(gsi(fer))
end
```

to...


```
if cd(fer)==0 then --and ((SpecialUnit() and PQ_CD==CD_BossOnly) or PQ_CD==CD_Auto) then 
	cast(gsi(fer))
end
```

----------


## sed-

on assassin rogue =(
Message: [string "if (thp<=35 or ubid(p,bls)) and pow>=30 and..."]:3: attempt to compare nil with number
Time: 07/19/13 00:19:51
Count: 374
Stack: [string "if (thp<=35 or ubid(p,bls)) and pow>=30 and..."]:3: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 111240
(*temporary) = "target"
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare nil with number"

----------


## Nov17

Hello I just wanted to add my feedback.

I got the rotation about a month ago and it is extremely laggy on 25 man - are the newer versions less laggy or do I need to change any parameters to make it less laggy?
I removed the cleanse poisons and using it in the arena with great success - are there any recomendations for arena users?
One thing I would change for arena is to have it instantly heal the most wounded party member, on predatory swiftness if cyclone is on cooldown (saves me keybinds) and reduces the chance to get dispelled.
Any recommendations on the talents that would work best for arena (2v2) I ask for level 60 and 90 talents more specifically.

----------


## Ninjaderp

solva which profile do you have problems with in 25mans? I have no issues what so ever when I do 25m heroic with my guild using the feral-profile

----------


## Nov17

> solva which profile do you have problems with in 25mans? I have no issues what so ever when I do 25m heroic with my guild using the feral-profile


the feral one. i downloaded about a few weeks ago though. It partially might be my computer to blame, its relatively old, but botirk's doesn't lag at all.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> on assassin rogue =(
> Message: [string "if (thp<=35 or ubid(p,bls)) and pow>=30 and..."]:3: attempt to compare nil with number
> Time: 07/19/13 00:19:51
> Count: 374
> Stack: [string "if (thp<=35 or ubid(p,bls)) and pow>=30 and..."]:3: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> ...


Interesting, I will have to look into that one sed.




> Hello I just wanted to add my feedback.
> 
> I got the rotation about a month ago and it is extremely laggy on 25 man - are the newer versions less laggy or do I need to change any parameters to make it less laggy?
> I removed the cleanse poisons and using it in the arena with great success - are there any recomendations for arena users?
> One thing I would change for arena is to have it instantly heal the most wounded party member, on predatory swiftness if cyclone is on cooldown (saves me keybinds) and reduces the chance to get dispelled.
> Any recommendations on the talents that would work best for arena (2v2) I ask for level 60 and 90 talents more specifically.


I can't speak much for arena as I do not PvP but the profile already will heal the most wounded party member. As for the lag I would certainly suggest updating and seeing if a more recent version as some of the older ones did suffer from increased lag.

----------


## Nixo

> the feral one. i downloaded about a few weeks ago though. It partially might be my computer to blame, its relatively old, but botirk's doesn't lag at all.


make sure you do /console reloadui when you switch profiles . you might trying to switch profiles and that coz you lag

----------


## cassrgs

Hello there

Something strange its happening after i got 4pt15 on my feral. Since it generates more cp it seats on 5cp lots of time without using FB still using rake and mangle, or it refreshes rip that isnt even on half the duration without any new proc.
Before you said something about putting a code for not casting SR when RoRo its up but it happens all the time, is it implemented? 
People on fluiddruid said that 4p bonus should be used more on FB and the CP usage would be from 4+ to 3+. If i remember Firepong had on one moment a setting to choose with how many CP you would use finishers.

my ilv its 525 using DoC

AP 44805
hit/exp 7.5/7.5
haste 5915
crit 5935
mastery 5939

last 5min test i did gave me this

[15:17:32] Skada: 41587589 (136352, 100.0%)

[15:16:45] Skada: Skada: Damage for Current fight, 15:09:55 - 15:16:45:
[15:16:45] Skada: Rake 10858741 (26.1%)
[15:16:45] Skada: Rip 8891257 (21.4%)
[15:16:45] Skada: Attack 7912363 (19.0%)
[15:16:45] Skada: Thrash 4413263 (10.6%)
[15:16:45] Skada: Mangle 4155858 (10.0%)
[15:16:45] Skada: Ferocious Bite 2285572 (5.5%)
[15:16:45] Skada: Lightning Strike 1948945 (4.7%)
[15:16:45] Skada: Shred! 905857 (2.2%)
[15:16:45] Skada: Ravage 164005 (0.4%)
[15:16:45] Skada: Shred 51728 (0.1%)

I play on a 3 year old laptop with i5 and ati card. my lat its always around h:150/ w:150 and my pqr delay its set do 240.
maybe the settings and latency could be interfering on the results?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Only thing I can think of is, something is getting confused and causing the code to mess up. Only reason FB shouldn't cast at 5cp would be is Rip will need refresh soon, Savage Roar is in need of refresh in the next second, Thrash needs apply, or there isnt enough energy... Rip would reapply midway if the possible damage output of a new rip would be 125% greater than the current Rip.

I think i have 4 t15 peices I could see if it causes me any problems after raid tonight, however I do not have RoRo though I have been told the profile works fine with it.

----------


## lazy1

Cute what do you raid as?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I raid as Feral

----------


## lazy1

> I raid as Feral


Nice out of curosity what is your progression?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

on Dark Animus right now, sadly non-heroic

----------


## lazy1

> on Dark Animus right now, sadly non-heroic


Are you normally at teh top of th dps charts? I dont know if I want to roll feral lol

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I am, in-fact my guild gave me the nickname Death Cat - hence my avatar.

----------


## lazy1

> I am, in-fact my guild gave me the nickname Death Cat - hence my avatar.


lol that is pretty badass

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Hello there
> 
> Something strange its happening after i got 4pt15 on my feral. Since it generates more cp it seats on 5cp lots of time without using FB still using rake and mangle, or it refreshes rip that isnt even on half the duration without any new proc.
> Before you said something about putting a code for not casting SR when RoRo its up but it happens all the time, is it implemented? 
> People on fluiddruid said that 4p bonus should be used more on FB and the CP usage would be from 4+ to 3+. If i remember Firepong had on one moment a setting to choose with how many CP you would use finishers.
> 
> my ilv its 525 using DoC
> 
> AP 44805
> ...


4pc is working fine for me in my tests

----------


## fragnot

Im getting an error when i try to download the Feral stuff.

Im in PQR - Download profile from URL - Then gives an error after putting in your "http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/qiqnbwie0o238wz/CuteOne_DRUID_Rotations.xml" link.


How do i install this properly ?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

shouldnt be an issue =(

Right Click and Save As on the links should work.

If you want to use the download from url use the get them all link at the bottom of the first post

----------


## fragnot

Gave an error, but still got it downloaded. No idea what happened. Though, i think it works now.

Is there a speciel talent build you can recommend ?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Profile should work regardless of spec but I use Soul of the Forest and Dream of Cenarius personally

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I am, in-fact my guild gave me the nickname Death Cat - hence my avatar.


I did couple RH with the death kitty and she is really doing good. My friends have more gear and dont push more.. I rarely see feral cats in RH but it's damn good!

Your avatar also is great(scary)!

 :Smile:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> I don't want to commit to anything but I am officially on vacation from work until July 1st so I am hoping to complete some projects I have planned for here.


So who here remember's when I mentioned this 4 weeks ago? I didn't complete the projects I had in mind... instead I started leveling a Windwalker Monk. 
Well as things go my laziness got the better of me and since none of the current Windwalker profiles worked for leveling I decided to make my own. 

Today I am pleased to present to the community (does this sound like an Apple keynote?) what has turned into an amazing (as far as I can tell) Windwalker profile that supports leveling and in theory PvP. This profile is chalk full of neat little features like automatic Nimble Brew usage and auto Health Potion usage... and that is any health potion, if you have it and need to use one it will use it. 

I hope you guys enjoy and provide me with the feedback I need to make this profile even better. (See main post for details and download info)

----------


## kuukuu

> So who here remember's when I mentioned this 4 weeks ago? I didn't complete the projects I had in mind... instead I started leveling a Windwalker Monk. 
> Well as things go my laziness got the better of me and since none of the current Windwalker profiles worked for leveling I decided to make my own. 
> 
> Today I am pleased to present to the community (does this sound like an Apple keynote?) what has turned into an amazing (as far as I can tell) Windwalker profile that supports leveling and in theory PvP. This profile is chalk full of neat little features like automatic Nimble Brew usage and auto Health Potion usage... and that is any health potion, if you have it and need to use one it will use it. 
> 
> I hope you guys enjoy and provide me with the feedback I need to make this profile even better. (See main post for details and download info)


OMG, now people actually have more then one WW profile to choose from! :O Have you done any comparison between our profiles Cute?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Yes i have...

5 Minute Raid Dummy Test @ 475 ilvl

CuteOne's Windwalker
22,321,827 dmg @ 74,053 dps

Kuukuu's Windwalker
22,184,971 dmg @ 72,295 dps

Rubim's Windwalker 
20,412,345 dmg @ 66,555 dps

----------


## kuukuu

> Yes i have...
> 
> 5 Minute Raid Dummy Test @ 475 ilvl
> 
> CuteOne's Windwalker
> 22,321,827 dmg @ 74,053 dps
> 
> Kuukuu's Windwalker
> 22,184,971 dmg @ 72,295 dps
> ...


Ah cool, so basically the same then. I'll have to give yours a try when I get a chance  :Big Grin:

----------


## Starkey2009

dunno what im doing wrong but it just seems to stand there does interrupts but no combat at all, get this error as soon as i enter combat

Message: <string>:"if plvl>=36 then ...":3: attempt to compare number with nil
Time: 07/22/13 11:02:05
Count: 222
Stack: [string "if plvl>=36 then ..."]:3: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 115288
(*temporary) = "target"
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare number with nil"

----------


## Ninjaderp

which profile you using?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

That is a weird error since i leveled with this profile and am currently ilvl 475, mind providing any more details like talent choices, level, gyphs, etc?

----------


## Starkey2009

> which profile you using?


Ops this was meant for Cutie 

lvl 90 only just hit 90 so ilvl is lowish 450

Lvl 15 momentum
Lvl 30 chi wave
Lvl 45 power strikes
Lvl 60 leg sweep
Lvl 75 Healing exliars
Lvl 90 Invoke Xuen

Glyphs
Spinning crane kick
zen meditation
touch of karma

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

just tried that setup and its working for me, ilvl shouldnt be a problem either.... hmmm


...did you update the data profile?

----------


## Starkey2009

> just tried that setup and its working for me, ilvl shouldnt be a problem either.... hmmm
> 
> 
> ...did you update the data profile?


ok i think i sorted it now it was the data file when i loaded the profile the data file never came up

----------


## beileroord

> 13x <string>:"if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then...":183: attempt to perform arithmetic on global "timestart" (a nil value)
> <string>:"if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then...":183: in function "ttd"
> <string>:"if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ...":711: in function "?"
> <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":765: in function "PQR_NextAbility"
> <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":534: in function "PQR_ExecuteRotation"
> <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":287: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214
> 
> Locals:



pops up regurarly on the CuteOne_DRUID, playing more then one 90 (not druids) and other profiles no bugs at all ??

can be happening while killing some and u took a small break suddenly pops up or changing from single to aoe ... 

pls advice if there is a workaround for this or how to make it this error doesnt popout ? reloading whole Pqr seems to work.... but in mid fight kinda weird to have to do all that  :Wink: 


aint no coder so pls explain is some simple way if i have to change something  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Turn off show lua errors, if it doesnt stop the rotation that is. I havent had any problems with the druidprofile, and I have lua-errors turned off.

----------


## Drinksbeer

> pops up regurarly on the CuteOne_DRUID, playing more then one 90 (not druids) and other profiles no bugs at all ??
> 
> can be happening while killing some and u took a small break suddenly pops up or changing from single to aoe ... 
> 
> pls advice if there is a workaround for this or how to make it this error doesnt popout ? reloading whole Pqr seems to work.... but in mid fight kinda weird to have to do all that 
> 
> 
> aint no coder so pls explain is some simple way if i have to change something



TTD leads me to believe that it may have something to do with Time To Die. Make sure that you have the updated data file and profile, and what Ninja recommended as well, cut off LUA errors. If the profile still works properly (which I am guessing) then you can sometimes get errors when out of range or cc'd but you would only see them with the lua error turned on. 

Hope that helps!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

The random TTD nil check error is a known issue, I have not been able to determine the cause as it is seemingly random.

----------


## SourSkittles

> So who here remember's when I mentioned this 4 weeks ago? I didn't complete the projects I had in mind... instead I started leveling a Windwalker Monk. 
> Well as things go my laziness got the better of me and since none of the current Windwalker profiles worked for leveling I decided to make my own. 
> 
> Today I am pleased to present to the community (does this sound like an Apple keynote?) what has turned into an amazing (as far as I can tell) Windwalker profile that supports leveling and in theory PvP. This profile is chalk full of neat little features like automatic Nimble Brew usage and auto Health Potion usage... and that is any health potion, if you have it and need to use one it will use it. 
> 
> I hope you guys enjoy and provide me with the feedback I need to make this profile even better. (See main post for details and download info)


Yay now I can actually lvl my ww monk up since kuukuu's profile doesn't support leveling for the windwalker part.  :Big Grin:

----------


## jh16

Concerning the Feral Druid profile.

So far been leveling my Druid with it and it's working great!

There are a few things I find slightly annoying. Whenever I'm flying around and randomly get into combat I shift into Cat Form and go splat onto the ground. D:
Also I notice that when I get a magic effect it hangs on a loop to cast Remove Corruption and to go back into Cat Form just to cast Remove Corruption again.

_Edit:_
Okay so I managed to figure out why it was throwing me into Cat Form. Since I'm level 63 I'm using Flight Form instead of Swift Flight Form. I added that info into the "Initial" Ability and added it to the "Forms" and "Mark of the Wild." That way I'm not randomly dieing from getting forced buffed or forced into Cat Form while I'm flying and manage to get into combat.

However I'm not sure what to do with your "Remove Corruption" code to make it check only for Curse and Poison debuffs.

Thanks and keep up the good work! :D

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Yea I am not happy with the Remove Corruption code (I "borrowed" it from another profile and I think that (or the LineOfSight one) may be where my random nil check errors are coming from)

----------


## cassrgs

yes the errors are coming from LineofSight, i changed for PQR_IsOutOfSight() and the errors stopped, (just not sure if its working...) :P

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

appreciate that confirmation, maybe i can find the issue now

----------


## SourSkittles

Okay so I just tried the WW Monk profile and it doesn't seem to work now be it I'm only level 10 and haven't even gotten to the point of choosing if I want to be alliance or horde on my monk but I got a couple more skills than what its just doing atm.. all it seems to do is "Jab" and "tiger palm" no matter how much chi I have, and another thing you have to fix is the "grapple weapon" as it kept getting stuck on there as well even though I'm a lvl 10 and "grapple weapon" can't be used till lvl 68.

Edit: forgot to add that when it does use "jab" and "tiger palm" it only does it a couple times and then totally stops working all together as well.. this is all without any errors coming up.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Okay so I just tried the WW Monk profile and it doesn't seem to work now be it I'm only level 10 and haven't even gotten to the point of choosing if I want to be alliance or horde on my monk but I got a couple more skills than what its just doing atm.. all it seems to do is "Jab" and "tiger palm" no matter how much chi I have, and another thing you have to fix is the "grapple weapon" as it kept getting stuck on there as well even though I'm a lvl 10 and "grapple weapon" can't be used till lvl 68.
> 
> Edit: forgot to add that when it does use "jab" and "tiger palm" it only does it a couple times and then totally stops working all together as well.. this is all without any errors coming up.


Dammit I knew I should of went back and did 1-10 again, I'll have a fix out tonight.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

----------


## cukiemunster

I would like to put another request out there. I know I talked to you about it briefly on Skype, but just wanting to make it official ;]
I am hoping to get Rip to always refresh if Renataki's Sould Charm has procced (Renataki's Soul Charm - Item - World of Warcraft). It puts a stacking buff on you called Blades (Blades - Spell - World of Warcraft). Last week I tested this notion on a couple bosses. Whenever it would proc I would pause the rotation at 5 CP and always refresh Rip, (as long as SR is up ofc) regardless of what the current Rip, was and the boost was quite impressive. 

I know you don't have the trinket yet cute, but if you know how to implement this that would be awesome. I tried adding in the trinket id and the Blades buff id into where you have the RoRo id's under Rip, but that didn't work. I am not sure if they need to be added somewhere into the Initial ability, or if I simply didn't add them in right.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Simple....add this ability and add it to rotation be sure to set how = 108292, i also suggest adding a "not ubid(p,how)" check to Forms or else it will keep popping you in and out of cat form to cast.
> 
> 
> ```
> if ubid(p,how) then
> 	if check(mf) and not udbid(t,mf) then
> 		cast(gsi(mf))
> 	elseif check(wth) then
> 		cast(gsi(wth))
> ...


After messing around with this late last week, apparently my idea on Moonfire is pointless, it is a waste of a GCD and it hits like a wet noodle. So to just cast Wrath while HotW is up, would I just condense that code to


```
if ubid(p,how) then
	cast(gsi(wth))
	end
```

I would test this myself, but stoopid maintenance....

----------


## Kinky

@ph34rt3hcute1: TTD returning a nil error on init probably means that it's not instantiated in the function upon initialization. =) If I get time today I'll have a look for you and come up with a fix if you're interested.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> I would like to put another request out there. I know I talked to you about it briefly on Skype, but just wanting to make it official ;]
> I am hoping to get Rip to always refresh if Renataki's Sould Charm has procced (Renataki's Soul Charm - Item - World of Warcraft). It puts a stacking buff on you called Blades (Blades - Spell - World of Warcraft). Last week I tested this notion on a couple bosses. Whenever it would proc I would pause the rotation at 5 CP and always refresh Rip, (as long as SR is up ofc) regardless of what the current Rip, was and the boost was quite impressive. 
> 
> I know you don't have the trinket yet cute, but if you know how to implement this that would be awesome. I tried adding in the trinket id and the Blades buff id into where you have the RoRo id's under Rip, but that didn't work. I am not sure if they need to be added somewhere into the Initial ability, or if I simply didn't add them in right.


Well I guess I should just bite the bullet and take you up on that offer we also discussed on skype...




> After messing around with this late last week, apparently my idea on Moonfire is pointless, it is a waste of a GCD and it hits like a wet noodle. So to just cast Wrath while HotW is up, would I just condense that code to
> 
> 
> ```
> if ubid(p,how) then
> 	cast(gsi(wth))
> 	end
> ```
> 
> I would test this myself, but stoopid maintenance....


i would do this....


```
if ubid(p,how) then
     if check(wth) then
	cast(gsi(wth))
     end
end
```




> @ph34rt3hcute1: TTD returning a nil error on init probably means that it's not instantiated in the function upon initialization. =) If I get time today I'll have a look for you and come up with a fix if you're interested.


That would be most helpful and *waves* hi mentally!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Okay so I just tried the WW Monk profile and it doesn't seem to work now be it I'm only level 10 and haven't even gotten to the point of choosing if I want to be alliance or horde on my monk but I got a couple more skills than what its just doing atm.. all it seems to do is "Jab" and "tiger palm" no matter how much chi I have, and another thing you have to fix is the "grapple weapon" as it kept getting stuck on there as well even though I'm a lvl 10 and "grapple weapon" can't be used till lvl 68.
> 
> Edit: forgot to add that when it does use "jab" and "tiger palm" it only does it a couple times and then totally stops working all together as well.. this is all without any errors coming up.



Ok made some edits/fixes and uploaded, just redownload and it should work now.

----------


## SourSkittles

> Ok made some edits/fixes and uploaded, just redownload and it should work now.


Okay will test and get back to you with results in a moment  :Big Grin: 

Edit: couple minutes of testing - it seems to be working better than what it was doing, though it keeps getting stuck on blackout kick every so often. which could be because of the part in blackout kick 


> if plvl>=56 then if rsr > 1 or (chi >= 3 and tmp < 2) or ubid(p,cbk) or chi==mch then
> cast(gsi(bok))
> end
> end
> if plvl < 56 then
> cast(gsi(bok))


 possibly but since I don't know much lua idk if that could cause a problem in the blackout kick or not.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

im not seeing where blackout kick isnt working properly but i could be missing something (i hadnt made another monk yet)

----------


## SourSkittles

> im not seeing where blackout kick isnt working properly but i could be missing something (i hadnt made another monk yet)


what was happening was that pqi was saying that it was trying to do blackout kick but it wasn't doing anything at all other than just standing there even when I had 3 chi, but I'm out of the panda starting zone though now so who knows maybe everything will fix itself now.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> what was happening was that pqi was saying that it was trying to do blackout kick but it wasn't doing anything at all other than just standing there even when I had 3 chi, but I'm out of the panda starting zone though now so who knows maybe everything will fix itself now.


 Must be something else trying to cast that isn't able to.

----------


## SourSkittles

> Must be something else trying to cast that isn't able to.


Dunno, the pqi rotation thing wasn't showing anything out of the ordinary other than it just being stuck on that one spell when it eventually got stuck on it. I'll mess around with it some more later or tomorrow when I have time to see if it'll all work correctly out of the starter zone, just to busy dealing with matters like one of my dog being in the hospital possibly dying and moving and all this other kinda crap.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

ohh noes, well ill hope for the best for you and your doggie.

----------


## SourSkittles

> ohh noes, well ill hope for the best for you and your doggie.


thanks <3 but sadly she may have to be put down because her kidneys are failing her since she either got into something in our garage that was really toxic to her or she got bit by something and her numbers are really high.. but hopefully the vets can flush what ever it is out. :s

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Druid profile updated to 1.3.12
===Changelog===
Adjusted threshhold for Renataki trinket buff to give profile more time to reapply Rip, also added trinket check to Ferocious Bite so it did not use CP for Rip - Thanks cukiemunster

----------


## beileroord

> The random TTD nil check error is a known issue, I have not been able to determine the cause as it is seemingly random.


okay so that line is needed in the data thing ? the pqr doesnt seem to have problems with my lock, hunter, enhanced shammy, frost dk or which toon then else... today even freezes after changing from single / hybrid / multi.... whole wow hangs... alt f4 and all need to restart wow + pqr.... (I7, 16Gb ram radeon 7970)

----------


## cukiemunster

> okay so that line is needed in the data thing ? the pqr doesnt seem to have problems with my lock, hunter, enhanced shammy, frost dk or which toon then else... today even freezes after changing from single / hybrid / multi.... whole wow hangs... alt f4 and all need to restart wow + pqr.... (I7, 16Gb ram radeon 7970)


It's odd that you mention your wow freezing. I have this happen to me at least once a night and I thought it was something wrong with my client. I am rarely online outside of raid times, abd I always have PQR running. But the same thing happens to me, entire window freezes and I get the pop-up error message that wow has stopped responding.
If it happens mid fight and I get back in before I die I have to use HB, since PQR spits out errors if you enable this rotation after combat has started.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## houstonguy

my feral druid dps wont go pass 110k..... UGH ilvl 521

----------


## Drinksbeer

This is a dumb question, so forgive me asking it, but are you:

hit capped
expt capped
geared/gemmed etc
on a target dummy or in a raid
flasks and buffs etc

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah, link your masked armory here and put out your stats so we can see if you're using suboptimal talents or gemming wrong.

----------


## cukiemunster

Hit cap and exp cap.......ewwwwwww

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## botirk

> 110k..... UGH ilvl 521


If you are testing profile on solo dummy - its good dps. Don't panic!

----------


## houstonguy

yes on a raid dummie and in 25man tot same thing LOL

----------


## botirk

Bring us logs, I want to see your uptime.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> yes on a raid dummie and in 25man tot same thing LOL


Yes you have to give more details in order for us to know whats wrong.

----------


## Drinksbeer

> Hit cap and exp cap.......ewwwwwww
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


^^ that...EXACTLY!! Why would I waste good stats like mastery, crit, haste JUST TO HIT THE DARN THING!! Big numbahs FTW.

 :Big Grin: 

I agree with bot, on a dummy that's not bad at all, seeing the logs will help a lot, as will the talents, in the immortal words of Mystikal - Show me what ya workin wit!!

----------


## Vinshom

> Yes you have to give more details in order for us to know whats wrong.


Your profile with some pvp elements added is a killer. I have added some pvp codes to it, if you dont mind doing me a favor please, add a burst key, then I will share the rest of the codes with you for the pvp so you can post a new feral pvp thread if you want to.

----------


## houstonguy

Log like this?

this is just boss raid dummie burst..

But in raid i think the reason why my dps dropp is my fps is like 2 fps..

----------


## Drinksbeer

yeah thats a start, not bad numbers either for raid dummy. Was that the 5 min test? Also what glyphs and talents are you using bud?

----------


## houstonguy

yes 5 mins after 5 mins dps drop to 110k ;(

im messing with talent and adding mangle to it seem like my dps whet up 2k lol

1st attempt - 132k DPS
|Wild Charge| Nature's Swiftness| Typhoon| Incarnation| Mighty Bash| HOTW
|Glyph of Mual| Glyph of Savagery| Glyph of Shred

2nd attempt - 160k dps + Mangle following 1CP
|Wild Charge| Nature's Swiftness| FS| Incarnation| Mighty Bash| NV
|Glyph of Ferocious Bite| Glyph of Savagery| Glyph of Shred

3rd attempt - 180k dps + Mangle following 1CP + Virmen's Bitex2 CD
|Wild Charge| Nature's Swiftness| FS| SOTF| Mighty Bash| NV
|Glyph of Cat form| Glyph of Savagery| Glyph of Shred

Burst 5mins then poop to 110k all same 1st to 3rd Im not using any t15 just PVP gear
Hit rating - 1510
expertise - 900
crit - 3502
haste - 1210
mastery 14210

----------


## Drinksbeer

Yeah the pvp gear will make a difference, especially if you have a lot of it, hit and expt are low for pve testing. Plus for pve, at least at your ilvl now, DoC is a better talent. 

So its performing pretty well, but the difference is in your gear and the fact that your stats are a little off, but for pvp and arena im sure it's right on.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nixo

there is nothing wrong with your dps on dummy. Im sure your problem is distance since you said you playing with 2 fps thats mean you take longer time to reach boss on movement fights whichs is all bosses mostly. 
fix your pc and try the profile again.

*botirk* when you said on your post that the class is unbalanced i totally agree. but with ph34rt3hcute1
profile things changed i feel that druid is over power on most fights.

----------


## Nixo

I just cant stop loving your profile so ill share my world record on tot hc

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Your profile with some pvp elements added is a killer. I have added some pvp codes to it, if you dont mind doing me a favor please, add a burst key, then I will share the rest of the codes with you for the pvp so you can post a new feral pvp thread if you want to.


Sounds like a ransom, anyways what do you mean by burst key?

----------


## cassrgs

hello there cute
i tried to use your profile on ptr today and got this error



```
Message: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:35: Division by zero
Time: 07/26/13 01:52:01
Count: 32
Stack: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:35: in function `shcom'
[string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:25: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = "target"
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = "Division by zero"
```

what could it be?

----------


## Vinshom

> Sounds like a ransom, anyways what do you mean by burst key?


hehe, Burst key is one key where all cooldowns are executed once with one button. For example mouse button 5 casts all cooldowns once.

----------


## houstonguy

its weird cause i play a rogue also using vitalic and my fps seems fine in heroic tot

----------


## Vinshom

> hehe, Burst key is one key where all cooldowns are executed once with one button. For example mouse button 5 casts all cooldowns once.


Nvm you have burst key, wonder what key is it ? lol

----------


## shodnorse

Hi Cute! I would like to express my gratitude to you! Your feral cat profile is very good! works perfectly! I wish you all the best! Keep updated it pls )

----------


## cassrgs

i found what was causing the error on ptr, UnithealthMax() returns 0 when there is no target so i changed

thp = 100*(UnitHealth(t)/UnitHealthMax(t)) on datafile for

if UnitExists("target") then
thp = 100*(UnitHealth(t)/UnitHealthMax(t))
else
thp = 0
end

that solved this part then i got errors regardint UnitBuffID and UnitDebuffID, it seems ptr cant use the pqr function and keep saying the usage of UnitBuff is wrong
so i changed datafile again using names instead of the ids. it was easy since cutte already posted on the coment on the side of each id
so then i got a third error



```
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 07/26/13 05:42:07
Count: 328
Stack: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: rotationNumber = 0
nextAbility = -1
playerChanneling = false
(for index) = 0
(for limit) = 1023
(for step) = 1
i = 0
spellID = 0
skipUnknown = false
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)"
```

any ideas?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> i found what was causing the error on ptr, UnithealthMax() returns 0 when there is no target so i changed
> 
> thp = 100*(UnitHealth(t)/UnitHealthMax(t)) on datafile for
> 
> if UnitExists("target") then
> thp = 100*(UnitHealth(t)/UnitHealthMax(t))
> else
> thp = 0
> end
> ...


I don't know what to tell you as I do not use PTR (stuff in PTR is subject to change without notice so kinda pointless imo to try to code for it.)




> Hi Cute! I would like to express my gratitude to you! Your feral cat profile is very good! works perfectly! I wish you all the best! Keep updated it pls )


Thanks, glad you enjoy it.




> Nvm you have burst key, wonder what key is it ? lol


Toggle Cooldown usage to "On" that will cause the profile to use cooldowns regardless of if target is boss or not, that being said though Berserk will only cast after a Tiger's Fury as that is the optimal usage.

----------


## mindwarp80

Loving this Rotation for my Arms warrior, it's by far the best, but my only problem is that it will cast Disrupting Shout AND Pummel for a single target's cast using 1.1.2. I tried to look at the lua and maybe find out how to fix it, but it's far too complex learning all the abbreviations.

Updated to 1.1.4 and no longer uses Disrupting Shout? :'(

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Loving this Rotation for my Arms warrior, it's by far the best, but my only problem is that it will cast Disrupting Shout AND Pummel for a single target's cast. I tried to look at the lua and maybe find out how to fix it, but it's far too complex learning all the abbreviations.
> 
> Nevermind, updated to 1.1.4 Arms and it works perfectly  Thanks so much


You're welcome =)

----------


## KaozChicks

I updated the feral profile to the latest version last night before my raid, and discovered that the profile is now charging (skull bash) the heads on the megaera fight when they start to cast their breaths. A manual fix was to target a player instead of a head when DBM told me that the breath was about to be cast, but I was wondering if this was an intended change.

Thanks, apart from that the profile is great, and the last update was about a 5-6k dps increase on a dummy test for me.

----------


## cukiemunster

Removing the interrupt ability from the rotation using the ability editor for that fight would also do it.
Yeah anyone that has Renataki's Soul Charm will definitely notice a dps increase with the latest version, along with Blizz's hotfix buff of the RPPM trinkets.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I have noticed an issue with the use of skull bash at non-opportune times, I will be looking into this as its not intended.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> I have noticed an issue with the use of skull bash at non-opportune times, I will be looking into this as its not intended.


Yep that was my mess-up put the code edit on the wrong ability, fixed now just redownload.

----------


## kwalti

Hello there,

Using your Feral Cat pofile for levelling (61), works like a charm.
Althogh i am wondering if its possible to put the AOE Mode to pushm not to switch.
Like if i hold Left Shift, it does the AOE rotation. Also any way to elminiate Hybrid Rotation so the AOE Switch key would work too.
I already changed the key to Left Shift, but i would be happier if it would be hold down to AOE.

Thank you

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

it's possible but not sure how I would go about doing it without it being a one off change.

----------


## madheadwilli

Mentallys added this kind of thing into her Demo profile. not at my laptop atm so can't check but I think she added a 4th rotation that covers push and hold for aoe/cleave.

Sent from my ST21i using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Ninjaderp

I think its fine as it is, holding down a button for AOE would be a pain in the ass IMO. 
Press shift to go hybrid/cleave, press again for full out aoe, again for back to single. And it switches between the modes so quick as well. 

My raidleader praised my DPS when I Off-DPS since I mainly tank and have the wrong stats for Feral, that says something about this profile! ^^

----------


## Jysticim

I get errors when using feral, the profile does nothing.

Date: 2013-07-28 10:38:36
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string " ..."] line 3:
attempt to call global 'ubid' (a nil value)
Debug:
[string " ..."]:3: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'ubid' (a nil value)"

Just did something, don't know what but its working and its amazing GJ

----------


## BoostON

How to make so that Touch of Death worked in pvp?
It is necessary that with a glyph of Glyph of Touch of Death for 10% of hp worked.

----------


## tihifniz

Been using the feral druid profile for quite a while now, its awesome to top the meters ^^
But, i have never seen this profile use Mighty Bash, its like its not in the rotation, even tho i see it listed on the first page. I even tried to use PQInterface to see if it actually used the spell, but it never uses it, even tho i have to interrupt a mob and Skull bash is on CD.

----------


## botirk

Skull Bash is off GCD so you can interrupt every encounter eazy-mode using hands.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> How to make so that Touch of Death worked in pvp?
> It is necessary that with a glyph of Glyph of Touch of Death for 10% of hp worked.


Touch of Death does not work on players period. *EDIT* As Kinkeh pointed out I am completely wrong on this as the 4pc set bonus to the pvp gear allows for the use of Touch of Death against players. As for making it work I would need to determine if you have 4pc of the gear which i could do like i have on the feral profile but I would need a item id list of the pvp pieces.




> Been using the feral druid profile for quite a while now, its awesome to top the meters ^^
> But, i have never seen this profile use Mighty Bash, its like its not in the rotation, even tho i see it listed on the first page. I even tried to use PQInterface to see if it actually used the spell, but it never uses it, even tho i have to interrupt a mob and Skull bash is on CD.


Yea I have been messing around with it trying to get it to work (it's under interrupts), ideally I would want to use this in the scenario where a target is casting/channeling but can't be interrupted but again is stunable.

----------


## BoostON

And how to make that in case of Paralysis it was put on a pause?


```
or UnitDeBuffID("target",115078)
```

 doesn't work ((
Understood, the decision is lower a post)

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Not sure I understand your question there. =(

----------


## Kinkeh

> Touch of Death does not work on players period.


 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

DOH I so forgot about that T_T silly pvp gear.

----------


## BoostON

Here I modified a condition of stay of rotation of monk, now PQR stops if the target is immune as if the target is paralyzed!



```
if IsLeftAltKeyDown() 
or IsMounted()
or SpellIsTargeting()
or not UnitExists("Target")
or UnitBuffID("Player",80169)
or UnitBuffID("Player",87959)
or UnitChannelInfo("Player") 
or UnitIsDeadOrGhost("Player") 
or UnitIsDeadOrGhost("Target")
or UnitBuffID("target",117961)
or UnitBuffID("target",642)
or UnitBuffID("target",45438)
or UnitBuffID("target",1022)
or UnitBuffID("target",19263)
or UnitBuffID("target",110700)
or UnitBuffID("target",110696)
or UnitBuffID("target",110617)
or UnitDebuffID("target",115078)
or not UnitAffectingCombat("Player")
then return true end
```

----------


## gamer34

> Here I modified a condition of stay of rotation of monk, now PQR stops if the target is immune as if the target is paralyzed!
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsLeftAltKeyDown() 
> or IsMounted()
> or SpellIsTargeting()
> or not UnitExists("Target")
> ...


 so is this make it better also this for pve or pvp or both?

----------


## gamer34

any way to make monk profile not auto select targets? like ill fight a mob then it auto targets mobs i didnt want to pull

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Edit the profile and at the bottom of the Initial Ability remove this code section...


```
if incom and ((cTime < 300 and dummy()) or not dummy()) then
	if not IsMounted() and (not UnitExists("target") or UnitIsDead("target")) then
		if incom and AOEMode==1 then
			TargetNearestEnemy()
		end
		if sir(gsi(108557),t)==1 then
			RunMacroText("/startattack")
		end
	end
end
```

You may also want to take take Provoke out of the rotation.

----------


## gamer34

thanks and great profile btw

----------


## monopoly8

has anyone got close to getting cutes (feral) or any feral profile to work on ptr build? not much has changed if im correct

----------


## Nowsa

how can i disable rejuv casting when my feral druid is low hp ?
Great profile btw ! Ty

----------


## monopoly8

you can open up the rotation editor, select rejuv on the right column and select it to be on the left column and then youre good

----------


## mindwarp80

> You're welcome =)


Arms Warrior 1.1.4 no longer uses Disrupting Shout  :Frown:  That's fine because I can easily use it I need to, most casts aren't troublesome to interrupt, but if there's a separate way to check if Disrupting Shout or Pummel is last cast or off cooldown that it won't use the other, it would be perfect  :Smile:  Thanks in advanced!

----------


## BoostON

Maybe after all you will make that worked in pvp Touch of Death? prompt how to make please that it was used for 10% of hp.

----------


## Uitham

When I resurrect, and thus have low hp, my character gets stuck in a loop between casting rejuvenation and shifting into cat form to caster form.
It looks really obvious and I had to make up an excuse that it was a macro that didn't work or something

Also, has the nil error been fixed? I don't know if the datafile changed

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

No it hasnt (not that i causes anything to stop working), and im told the rejuv spam is a glitch with PQR.

----------


## Myoga

I was wondering if your going to keep your rogue profile up to date due to vitalic;s account issues?, and is it currently up to date haha :S

----------


## Jysticim

How can I edit the profile so it doesn't go always in kitty form, I want to show my badass tmog to everybody ;p

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

remove forms from the rotation

----------


## Jysticim

ty 10chars

----------


## qcorn

how competitive is the enhance profile in pve?

anyone raiding a 540+ enhance shaman and using this profile?

is the feral profile your main and one with most effort put into?

thanks

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I personally cant comment on my shaman profile as I havent played it as much but when i did it seemed comparable to the other offerings but ymmv.

Yes feral is my main and the toon im on the most, but the reason the feral profile gets the most effort is more because it has gotten the most feedback vs my other profiles.

----------


## derfred

> I personally cant comment on my shaman profile as I havent played it as much but when i did it seemed comparable to the other offerings but ymmv.
> 
> Yes feral is my main and the toon im on the most, but the reason the feral profile gets the most effort is more because it has gotten the most feedback vs my other profiles.


Well im still hoping for this; 


> _yea i need to give my shaman profile some love_


Especially this would be awesome 


> _Yes Hardcasting LB as stated by the priority list is the most optimal way to dps - however you have to do it with the rule that hardcasting will not delay a high priority ability. So if LL is coming off CD in 1 second and your MSWx1+LB cast will delay it, then you don't hardcast._


But also implementing synapse springs into the rotation would be much appreciated

Edit: Oh and frag belt would be awesome aswell

Edit 2: This doesnt seem to work but maybe a start?

if PQ_CD==CD_BossOnly) or PQ_CD==CD_Auto) then
if GetInventoryItemCooldown("player",10) == 0 then
return true
end

----------


## Nowsa

How can i change the hotkey for feral druid ?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Well im still hoping for this; 
> 
> Especially this would be awesome 
> 
> But also implementing synapse springs into the rotation would be much appreciated
> 
> Edit: Oh and frag belt would be awesome aswell
> 
> Edit 2: This doesnt seem to work but maybe a start?
> ...


I will see what I can do, atm I am still working on adding 4pc PVP bonus ability to Monk profile.




> How can i change the hotkey for feral druid ?


under Initial goto the bottom look for the Toggles/Hotkeys section. Code you will want to change will look like this


```
IsRightShiftKeyDown()
```

change the part indicating left or right and the part indicating the modifier to change the hotkey. IE: Is*RightAlt*KeyDown() --> Is*LeftControl*KeyDown()

----------


## Drinksbeer

Ahhhhhh so that's how I do it!!!

----------


## cukiemunster

> Ahhhhhh so that's how I do it!!!


Lol I love how you are always so positive  :Big Grin: 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## xNotta

Enhancement Shaman:

If you're still looking for ways to update the enhancement shaman's profile I have a few suggestions that have been bugging me.

1. Ghost wolf casts out of combat any time you move. This is especially bad when come out of a group to repair or vendor and you go to move on a flying mount, only to have ghost wolf cast and you fall to your death.
2. The AoE "Multi" mode of the regular profile should be removed so that only Single/Hybrid are options. There's already a separate AoE profile. In a fast run I switch to hybrid to kill groups of trash then attack a single target boss I have to toggle from Hybrid to Multi(Casting Magma totem and despawning searing totem, causing GCD to trigger. Also if CD mode is ON I blow CDs) to get to Single again.
3. Ascendance casts first then before attacking while Ascendance is active, I cast my fire ele totem, ghost wolf, and stormlash totem, which cut into the limited effect time of Ascendance. Ascendance should be cast last so that it can benefit from the other CDs.

A. If you get into doing PQI settings, I would like an option to toggle Feral Spirit(Dogs) from "cast when off CD" to "only cast when CD mode is set to ON." I like them to cast every time they're off CD because of the Tier 15(ToT) 4 set bonus, but if I run a Challenge Mode, set bonuses are disabled.
B. Option for whether to only cast Stormlash totem when Hero/Lust/TW is active or everytime CD is ON and off cool down.

There are probably some other suggestions that I can't think of atm and some of the ones I made above might also be error on my part.

I still love your profiles and appreciate the work you did putting these together. Thank you!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Enhancement Shaman:
> 
> If you're still looking for ways to update the enhancement shaman's profile I have a few suggestions that have been bugging me.
> 
> 1. Ghost wolf casts out of combat any time you move. This is especially bad when come out of a group to repair or vendor and you go to move on a flying mount, only to have ghost wolf cast and you fall to your death.
> 2. The AoE "Multi" mode of the regular profile should be removed so that only Single/Hybrid are options. There's already a separate AoE profile. In a fast run I switch to hybrid to kill groups of trash then attack a single target boss I have to toggle from Hybrid to Multi(Casting Magma totem and despawning searing totem, causing GCD to trigger. Also if CD mode is ON I blow CDs) to get to Single again.
> 3. Ascendance casts first then before attacking while Ascendance is active, I cast my fire ele totem, ghost wolf, and stormlash totem, which cut into the limited effect time of Ascendance. Ascendance should be cast last so that it can benefit from the other CDs.
> 
> A. If you get into doing PQI settings, I would like an option to toggle Feral Spirit(Dogs) from "cast when off CD" to "only cast when CD mode is set to ON." I like them to cast every time they're off CD because of the Tier 15(ToT) 4 set bonus, but if I run a Challenge Mode, set bonuses are disabled.
> ...



Awesome feedback, I will see what I can do.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Wow, totally missed you got a Rogue-profile! Mine is at 89 at the moment so Im gonna give it a try ^^

----------


## Drinksbeer

It works really good ND, I left my rogue behind, but since cute's profiles have been so ROCKSTARAWESOME, it's kinda hard not to drag him out and roflstomp stuff.  :Smile: 

@cuk, yeah man thats one of the major pros of being consistently inebriated  :Big Grin:  let me ship some of my home brew to you so that you can join in!

----------


## gamer34

does the PQIInt do anything can it be removed from rotation? the pqi ui options dont seem to do anything?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

At one point i was attempting to add in PQI, that's as far as I got so yes that is ok to remove.

----------


## duuxx

it possible to make the feral one work on the PTR? cus for me its not working :'( got a raid test in 1 hour :< would love to use it there.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

It is but I am not inclined to make it, perhaps one of the more knowledgeable users may be able to assist with that, sorry just not interested in PTR.

----------


## jackson27

Loving your feral profile!, Thanks so much for keeping it really cutting edge.

My only feedback would be the way ravage works out of stealth. Sometimes I want to open with pounce, but I find even if im holding down the pause key, the profile will ignore the pause, and ravage regardless.

Any way around this, besides removing ravage all together?

----------


## Drinksbeer

Hey Jackson, have you tried messing with the ability or rotation editor at all? I will test it out when I get home, but I believe you can add pounce in the editor and put it above ravage on the priority.  :Smile:  When I get a chance to check it out I will edit my post but while it was on my mind I thought I would post here.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Alternatively i can add a check to not cast ravage when paused

----------


## jackson27

That would be awesome thanks.

----------


## gamer34

why does Rejuvenation cast i dont see it in list yet it casts makes me look odd poping out of form to cast that

----------


## piratepetey

> why does Rejuvenation cast i dont see it in list yet it casts makes me look odd poping out of form to cast that



Hi gamer34,

The rejuvenation check is in the Pause ability for some reason. You can either change the threshold for rejuv, which would be the php<=70 to some other figure, or alternatively comment out the top 5 lines, from the if...to the else. That should remove the rejuv altogether. To comment, simply add -- to the start of each of those lines in the ability.

/Pete

----------


## gamer34

hey thanks that helped

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Hi gamer34,
> 
> The rejuvenation check is in the Pause ability for some reason. You can either change the threshold for rejuv, which would be the php<=70 to some other figure, or alternatively comment out the top 5 lines, from the if...to the else. That should remove the rejuv altogether. To comment, simply add -- to the start of each of those lines in the ability.
> 
> /Pete


Thanks for the assist pete, the purpose of the rejuv is to help with leveling (which is extremely helpful) and it was placed with the pause cause at the time of implementation it wasnt working for me and when i put it there it worked so i left it there.

----------


## fragnot

Heya.

How can i tweak these settings for my own personal arena use ?

For example, i want to use Predotory Swiftness strike procs myself for Healing or instant Cyclones. (i dont even know if your routine here use the procs)

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Predatory Swiftness procs are already used for healing, as for instant cyclone, that may be a bit tricky to code but the proc is used under the healing touch ability.

----------


## fragnot

Well i dont want it to be coded hehe.. I want to use Predatory Swiftness MYSELF. I have tried removing it from the rotation editor. But it still uses it.

If i want to remove Healing Touch, Remove Corruption, Rejuvenation, Cyclone from this rotation - please tell me what to do ?

(i have allready tried moving it in Rotation editor. You know, remove them from the right menu to the left.) That does not help.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Well i dont want it to be coded hehe.. I want to use Predatory Swiftness MYSELF. I have tried removing it from the rotation editor. But it still uses it.
> 
> If i want to remove Healing Touch, Remove Corruption, Rejuvenation, Cyclone from this rotation - please tell me what to do ?
> 
> (i have allready tried moving it in Rotation editor. You know, remove them from the right menu to the left.) That does not help.


Moving then to the left side should do it with all but Rejuv. For that all you do is go into the Pause ability and change the 70 to something low, I use 10 myself. Basically it will cast Rejuv at whatever % you choose, 10% in my case. You could also comment that part out.

Also don't forget to remove the abilities for the single and multi profiles just in case your ever switch to hybrid or multi modes. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hurr durr, forgot to turn off cooldowns when I did quest-bosses and made them reset. xD (rogue-profile).

----------


## qcorn

anyone currently raiding tot with the enhance profile? can you give some insight if the profile is competitive?

ty

----------


## firepong

I'll be back!! In 4-5 days... lol

----------


## Ninjaderp

Good to hear Fire, hows the navy been?

----------


## firepong

> Good to hear Fire, hows the navy been?


Its been boring and long as shit. Some days, they went by so slow, you would think they would never end.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Yay firepong!!!!!

----------


## Apsalaar

Welcome back Pong!!! WOW we might actually have 2 awesome Feral lovers(read profile writers) for 5.4.

----------


## darkhon

Cute, awesome profile! Works perfectly in single or hybrid mode, but in multi i get the following (any ideas?):

Date: 2013-08-13 21:01:16
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if CuteOneFeral then ..."] line 259:
attempt to index global 'PQI' (a nil value)
Debug:
[C]: ?
[string "if CuteOneFeral then ..."]:259: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:

----------


## Cavalierz24

Can someone please advice me on how to add the Fury warrior to my profiles? I am completely lost and been trying to do so for 3 hours now  :Frown: 

I have no idea on how to do this SVN crap lol

----------


## Ninjaderp

There is only an Arms-profile, and you just copy the abilities.xml and rotation.xml to your profiles/warrior folder, and put the .lua file in the data-folder.

----------


## Cavalierz24

Do i save the text and put it into a text file? and just rename it to the name it shows on the page? then put the files in the correct folders? cause that is what i did and the rotaion does not show up when i try to select it. my shaman one works fine and shows up for my shaman but warrior not working

----------


## Cavalierz24

Does not show up for Rotation 1. Drop downbox

And i just found out how to use the PQR to download profiles but still cannot selection Rotaion

----------


## Ninjaderp

No you rightclick the links and save the files (.xml) in the profiles/warrior-folder and rightclick save the data-file (.lua) and save it in the data-folder.

You may need to restart PQR after you do this to see them appear.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Cute, awesome profile! Works perfectly in single or hybrid mode, but in multi i get the following (any ideas?):
> 
> Date: 2013-08-13 21:01:16
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string "if CuteOneFeral then ..."] line 259:
> attempt to index global 'PQI' (a nil value)
> Debug:
> ...


Not sure why you are getting an error, I do know that the profile has some random nil check errors but they dont effect the profiles functionality.

----------


## Ninjaderp

I recommend turning off "display lua error" if you're having on problem with the profile in general, so you get rid of the spam if there is one.

----------


## darkhon

> Not sure why you are getting an error, I do know that the profile has some random nil check errors but they dont effect the profiles functionality.


Hmm, the problem is that these errors also cause the rotation to not run, so on the multi rotation it just does auto-attack, it goes back to active rotation when single or hybrid is selected. Will test some stuff when i'm home, any pointers what to look at? Beside those lines in the XML ofc.




> I recommend turning off "display lua error" if you're having on problem with the profile in general, so you get rid of the spam if there is one.


I normally have them off, but in this case turned em on as the multi profile is actually not working so it's more usefull to have on :P it's not purely cosmetical.

----------


## Apsalaar

I am aware that you don't do PTR Cute, but have anyone else tried it there?

We are approaching 5.4 like the wind and it would be awesome if we had this great profile up and going on release day.

----------


## Jubalee

> I am aware that you don't do PTR Cute, but have anyone else tried it there?
> 
> We are approaching 5.4 like the wind and it would be awesome if we had this great profile up and going on release day.


Ye I have been trying to make it work for a while on ptr but with all of the builds as of recent and lack of offsets being put up till hours after testing has ended I never managed to get a working version of cutes on ptr. Im guessing its the removal of Natures Swiftness that has fooked the whole profile but even after removing any instance of it I could find it still wouldnt start at all so I am at a loss of what to do.

Problem is after finding this AMAZING profile I have stopped using any others or doing alot of the manual things I would do and I am afraid of not being able to play on patch day.
Gabbz feral rotation is working on ptr but it must be very old and doesnt currently use things like trash single target or optimise greater applications of rip rake ect.

This day 2 weeks patch should be released so if you know of what needs to be done to get it work on ptr I would be forever greafull.

----------


## cukiemunster

> This day 2 weeks patch should be released so if you know of what needs to be done to get it work on ptr I would be forever greafull.


This is a very good point. August 27 is the expected release of 5.4

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## darkhon

> Hmm, the problem is that these errors also cause the rotation to not run, so on the multi rotation it just does auto-attack, it goes back to active rotation when single or hybrid is selected. Will test some stuff when i'm home, any pointers what to look at? Beside those lines in the XML ofc.
> 
> 
> 
> I normally have them off, but in this case turned em on as the multi profile is actually not working so it's more usefull to have on :P it's not purely cosmetical.


Found it, it halted just on the PQI check, very weird it does not do that with single rotation (that also gives a nil value when PQI is not installed).

So solution; install PQI :P

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Found it, it halted just on the PQI check, very weird it does not do that with single rotation (that also gives a nil value when PQI is not installed).
> 
> So solution; install PQI :P


That would do it, or remove PQIInt from the multi rotation

----------


## tazincz

Hi, Oh, please can you come here to put the entire program in pqr 1.1.1 for feral druid pve dps thank you

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Hi, Oh, please can you come here to put the entire program in pqr 1.1.1 for feral druid pve dps thank you


If I understand right then, no i cant as i didnt start this until mop.

----------


## lazy1

how is feral looking for 5.4?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I dont think it would be that bad

----------


## lazy1

what is my pqi spposed to look like, there are no checkboxes

----------


## cukiemunster

> what is my pqi spposed to look like, there are no checkboxes


PQI isn't fully implemented so nothing works for it yet. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Jubalee

> That would do it, or remove PQIInt from the multi rotation


I tried on ptr removing PQIInt and other parts from the rotation on ptr but no matter what I do I get 

Message: [string "if cp>=1 and rpr > 0 and rpr<=3 and thp<=25..."] line 1:
attempt to compare number with nil
Debug:
[string "if cp>=1 and rpr > 0 and rpr<=3 and thp<=25..."]:1: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare number with nil"

Any Idea on how I can fix it

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Profile currently does not work on PTR, cukiemunster is helping me look into but I wouldn't hold your breath.

----------


## Jubalee

> Profile currently does not work on PTR, cukiemunster is helping me look into but I wouldn't hold your breath.


Not sure what I am going to do come launch day then as its coming next tuesday. Anything you find out though please let me know and I will keep trying myself.

----------


## cassrgs

about the error, one thing i realized on ptr (and this may go live) its that whenever you dont have a selected target maxhealth will be 0 instead of nil. this is causing errors on the functions, so some checks should be added as per example

if unitexist("target") then
thp = 100*(UnitHealth(t)/UnitHealthMax(t))
else
thp = 100
end

----------


## firepong

I'll help a little tomorrow on it. Just give me a day to download the ptr and I'll see what I can get cooked up. This will be tomorrow afternoon though as I have pt in the morning and classes till 1630, so early taps (bedtime) for me.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

Also 5.4 is not until September 10th in the US, the 11th for EU.

http://us.battle.net/wow/en/blog/107...mmar-8_21_2013

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

I recently switched to Arms, and I was having trouble finding a good profile. I was daunted by the wall of text here, so I initially didn't try it. After giving your Arms Warrior profile a try, I have to say it's up there with my favorite community profiles now. I love the speed in which it reacts to global cooldowns, especially when dumping Overpower stacks; it's so very fast that it looks unreal.

My only gripe is that I can't target things without the rotation going nuts and attacking right away. Is there a way to target the enemy with the rotation active, yet not charge it and drop what I was doing? As cool as it is, charging right away without letting me sit there and have the boss targetted is kind of a small peeve. If not, then that's fine, as I can just turn it on mid-fight instead.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

If I understand right, perhaps i can add a check to only charge when in combat 

IE: Change this...


```
if hastar and cd(chrg)==0 and sir(gsi(chrg),t)==1 then
	cast(gsi(chrg))
end
```

to this...


```
if incom and hastar and cd(chrg)==0 and sir(gsi(chrg),t)==1 then
	cast(gsi(chrg))
end
```

----------


## TreeEskimo

I absolutely love the feral profile, great work man.

What talents would you recommend using? 

Currently using:
Wild Charge
NS
Typhoon
SotF
Vortex
DoC

----------


## firepong

> I absolutely love the feral profile, great work man.
> 
> What talents would you recommend using? 
> 
> Currently using:
> Wild Charge
> NS
> Typhoon
> SotF
> ...


At the moment, that is probably going to be your best combo there, just because of using NS, SotF and DoC. For this patch, those 3 are the top ones for feral in this profile (as well as mine when it was being updated). I heard that this will probably change in 5.4 though with nerfs, but from what I was reading, I see nothing changed in these 3 Talents. Am I missing something?

EDIT* After reading the patch notes, what is really getting changed again? All it looks like to me is that it is redesigning it, but still going to act the same as it was before. BUT!!!! Glyph of Innervate looks like it might finally be usable in a raid environment with the new changes...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TreeEskimo

> At the moment, that is probably going to be your best combo there, just because of using NS, SotF and DoC. For this patch, those 3 are the top ones for feral in this profile (as well as mine when it was being updated). I heard that this will probably change in 5.4 though with nerfs, but from what I was reading, I see nothing changed in these 3 Talents. Am I missing something?
> 
> EDIT* After reading the patch notes, what is really getting changed again? All it looks like to me is that it is redesigning it, but still going to act the same as it was before. BUT!!!! Glyph of Innervate looks like it might finally be usable in a raid environment with the new changes...


I think both talents are still gonna be used in raid environments. But no, not much is gonna change to be honest, atleast not for feral.

Indeed, innervate change sounds great.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I do know they are removing Nature's Swiftness for feral

----------


## firepong

> I do know they are removing Nature's Swiftness for feral


I noticed that as well. But truthfully, its not that big of a DPS lose. Might be somewhere ~500-750 DPS lose, maybe a little more. But it's not going to be major. I don't know how the change is going to affect the Druid PQR profiles. For all we know, the change to DoC could make it easier to fix all the shit going on (not getting it 100% perfectly coded)  :Wink:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

btw pong.....WHY NO SKYPE T_T

----------


## kuukuu

> btw pong.....WHY NO SKYPE T_T


Why don't I have either of your skypes, I feel left out  :Frown:  lol

----------


## firepong

> btw pong.....WHY NO SKYPE T_T





> Why don't I have either of your skypes, I feel left out  lol


Just don't have skype installed right now xD Will install it tomorrow after classes are over with though.

----------


## stepen

Nevermind -.-

----------


## Drinksbeer

> Nevermind -.-


tldr

 :Wink:  jk

speaking of skype, ahem.....

----------


## piratepetey

> If I understand right, perhaps i can add a check to only charge when in combat 
> 
> IE: Change this...
> 
> 
> ```
> if hastar and cd(chrg)==0 and sir(gsi(chrg),t)==1 then
> 	cast(gsi(chrg))
> end
> ...


Or, you could use the rotation settings under the Rotation Editor in PQR and check "Require Combat to Execute" when you've picked the Arms profile.

----------


## firepong

> Or, you could use the rotation settings under the Rotation Editor in PQR and check "Require Combat to Execute" when you've picked the Arms profile.


Checking that would be nice and everything if most profiles didn't have code that it likes to do outside of combat. Most if not all Raid Ready profiles have some form of buff checking to make sure you have buffs up and everything as well as some kind of healing. If you checked Require Combat to Execute, you would not be able to use these Abilities because they require you to be out of combat to use them as well.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Checking that would be nice and everything if most profiles didn't have code that it likes to do outside of combat. Most if not all Raid Ready profiles have some form of buff checking to make sure you have buffs up and everything as well as some kind of healing. If you checked Require Combat to Execute, you would not be able to use these Abilities because they require you to be out of combat to use them as well.


And it's not that hard to code it to prevent charge from going off out of combat (hell i can have it to where it will still work out of combat while not in an instance/raid but not work while in one at the same time)

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Thanks to Kinkeh I have some awesomely cute graphics for the main page, go check it out!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Aw thats too cute! Im never gonna be able to use another feralprofile now, dont wanna make the cat sad! ^^

----------


## piratepetey

Just noticed a small bug with the profile - while in flight form, it's not stopping combat or stopping the buff check.

Easy fix, but it should be included in the profile  :Smile:

----------


## cukiemunster

I am working on RaDen, and wondering how I could only have the profile use FB on the Essence of Anima when it has 2 or more CP. They don't live long enough before making it to RaDen to actually build 5 CP on them, so I am trying to maximize damage on them to get them killed ASAP. Would I just add the npc id into the code like you have done with Garalon's legs? Also I would be creating an additional ability and swapping it out for normal FB for this fight only so I wouldn't mess with the real FB code. Just wondering if something like this would work:



```
if check(fb) and pow>=25 and not HaveBuff(p,{139121,139117,139120}) and rscbuff<=5 then
	if thp > 25 and srr > 3  and cp==2 then
		if bossID == 69869 then
			cast(gsi(fb))
```

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

seems like it would cuk

----------


## cukiemunster

Ok thx for all your help =)
Unfortunately I won't be able to test it until next week since we burned through all 30 attempts this week already....


Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

> Ok thx for all your help =)
> Unfortunately I won't be able to test it until next week since we burned through all 30 attempts this week already....
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


WHAT!!! Already... I was hoping you would 1 shot it. -_- tell "you know who" I am disappoint

----------


## cukiemunster

Lol yeah. Falcon Punch or whatever it's called kept 1 shotting our tank. We will get him this week fo sho.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## John684

Your downloader links aren't working, they need to be in the public dropbox folder so you get a direct link which won't change. Also can't be https

Oakley Sunglasses

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Your downloader links aren't working, they need to be in the public dropbox folder so you get a direct link which won't change. Also can't be https
> 
> Oakley Sunglasses


Spamers Sucks =(

----------


## Ronnotter

Hi

When I loads your single target profile so do not I get up the PQI window, but when I switch to AOE profile it comes up. But I can not make any changes there?

I've tried with a fresh installation of PQR and PQI and it does not help.

what could be wrong?

Ronnotter

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

PQI isnt completely implemented, i forgot to remove PQIInt from the multi rotation

----------


## Jubalee

Hey Cute and Firepong have you tried anymore on fixing the error people are getting on the ptr when trying to load this rotation? I am still at a loss and only the gabbz feral rotation that is as old as mop is currently working. I was going to try and merge the two together to get one working rotation but his seems to be very confusing and he has since given up on the rotation if I recall.

----------


## cukiemunster

Botirk's also works and is much better than gabbz old one. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

> Hey Cute and Firepong have you tried anymore on fixing the error people are getting on the ptr when trying to load this rotation? I am still at a loss and only the gabbz feral rotation that is as old as mop is currently working. I was going to try and merge the two together to get one working rotation but his seems to be very confusing and he has since given up on the rotation if I recall.


I have the PTR client downloaded, but from what I hear, there are no working Offsets for the current version of 5.4? But I just haven't had the time to test everything out and get everything re-coded. Most of it will take removing the check for Natures Swiftness out of the profile since it is completely removed for Feral spec now. I believe that's what might be causing the problems as well as some of the PQR Functions that are not working in PTR that are needed to make the rotation function correctly.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> I am working on RaDen, and wondering how I could only have the profile use FB on the Essence of Anima when it has 2 or more CP. They don't live long enough before making it to RaDen to actually build 5 CP on them, so I am trying to maximize damage on them to get them killed ASAP. Would I just add the npc id into the code like you have done with Garalon's legs? Also I would be creating an additional ability and swapping it out for normal FB for this fight only so I wouldn't mess with the real FB code. Just wondering if something like this would work:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if check(fb) and pow>=25 and not HaveBuff(p,{139121,139117,139120}) and rscbuff 25 and srr > 3  and cp==2 then
> if bossID == 69869 then
> cast(gsi(fb))
> ```


Just tought I'd precise cp>=2 as I think you could proc and quickly 1-3-4-5... Just saying! BTW gratz on HLEiShen. This guy is an ass!!

Also make sure the Add ID is the right one. Sometimes wowhead lies!!

To test it you could do something like

if bossID == 69869 then
print("Test")
end

Use this just to make sure all is fine amd delete it after. Good luck on Raden!!

----------


## cukiemunster

> Just tought I'd precise cp>=2 as I think you could proc and quickly 1-3-4-5... Just saying! BTW gratz on HLEiShen. This guy is an ass!!
> 
> Also make sure the Add ID is the right one. Sometimes wowhead lies!!
> 
> To test it you could do something like
> 
> if bossID == 69869 then
> print("Test")
> end
> ...


Yeah while that may be true it would be the exception. The damn things are only active about 6 seconds or so before they are on top of the boss. I have to wait a few seconds before going to them because we were having problems with melee out ranging the intended Vita targets. So I thought 2cp would be a good median number. Worse case scenario I would be able to get a couple FB off vs losing the cp altogether if I tried for more. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

Hey Cute, I just got back into town and I've just downloaded your arms profile to give it a test drive and see how well it performs since I've heard great things about it. With 5.4 coming, it looks like warriors will be doing a mix of both fury and arms depending on the boss. Anyways, looking forward to using it and will definately give you some feedback asap. I'll probably run some LFR's with it as well as next week in heroic raids. Keep up the hard work!

----------


## JDuckula

Is there anyway to make the Enhancement Shaman profile work at low levels like the Windwalker Monk one does? The windwalker profile worked great from level 1!

----------


## Nevodark

Been useing the feral profile for a while now and got to say its working great for the most part.

The only thing thats seriously going wrong recently is it practically refuses to use shred sometimes except occasionally when i have cool downs up otherwise using mangle even when behind the target on a static fight or a target dummy.

The other thing is i have never got the aoe profile to work at all it just gives me a Lua error when activated by the hybrid works fine (Probably ive done something wrong on my end)

It allso seems a bit hesitant to use 5 CP sometimes when a target is low hp and taking varying amounts of damage. is this because its trying to decide to Rip or FB? it seems to get stuck for quite extended amounts of time causing me to become energy capped ect.

Apart from these mainly minor problems this has to be one of the best feral profiles ive used same as firepongs was. When it actually uses shred it comes incredibly close to my perfect dps according to simcraft on elite.

EDIT: Would rep you but i actually have no idea how and feel like a scrub. :<

----------


## Ninjaderp

You get lua-error while activating aoe? Are you using right-shift to toggle via Single/Hybrid/Multi? Thats what I do and I get no errors.
Also, have you got the PQInterface-addon installed and have the PQI datafile in your data-folder?

See that +REP Add Reputation-button? Thats where you add +rep to users!  :Smile:

----------


## Nevodark

> You get lua-error while activating aoe? Are you using right-shift to toggle via Single/Hybrid/Multi? Thats what I do and I get no errors.
> Also, have you got the PQInterface-addon installed and have the PQI datafile in your data-folder?
> 
> See that +REP Add Reputation-button? Thats where you add +rep to users!


Yeah im useing Right shift to toggle.

I dont have PQI though and im unsure how to get / install it ill guess ill take a look around thanks.

And now the rep button has been pointed out to me i feel incredibly stupid >.> thanks again however.

----------


## cukiemunster

It's suppose to mangle over shred if you have the 2pc bonus since the faster CP generation is a dps gain over shred alone.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Nevodark

> It's suppose to mangle over shred if you have the 2pc bonus since the faster CP generation is a dps gain over shred alone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


Strange : o after reading this and searching about a little it seems to be true and everybody is saying they gained dps but ive noticed a drop. will have to sim myself again i guess.

Thanks for the information.

----------


## Jubalee

Anyone tried to get this work with the new working offsets that Xelper has supplied the pqr thread with for the ptr? I am really looking forward to getting all the kinks out before the launch.

----------


## wishkeeper

Sorry for being lazy and not reading all 73 pages... PQInterface is not implemented?

----------


## Apsalaar

> Sorry for being lazy and not reading all 73 pages... PQInterface is not implemented?


It is not, no.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I had played with implementing PQI options but got lazy lol

----------


## dandemoni

Warm greetings to you all!

and a big hug to cute1, love all the profiles....thx a lotta!

Is anyone on for to explain how to add "Frost Shock" and "Ancestral Guidance" for the shaman profile?

/wave

----------


## Apsalaar

> I had played with implementing PQI options but got lazy lol


Not really that important, I love how it works now. Managed 200k on Twins Heroic yesterday, in 532(510 weapon) gear, I am a happy camper.

Any edits for 5.4 out?(If anyone has done ptr with the current profile)

----------


## Jubalee

> Not really that important, I love how it works now. Managed 200k on Twins Heroic yesterday, in 532(510 weapon) gear, I am a happy camper.
> 
> Any edits for 5.4 out?(If anyone has done ptr with the current profile)


The current profile never worked for me on ptr so it will not work on Wednesday unless some work has been done to it before then. I have made a semi functional rotation from a really old gabbz feral rotation that works due to it being so bare bones the changes to natures swiftness don't effect it. I have asked about it many times on this thread with no sign of any updates or interest in going on ptr to fix it so I hope you have something else for Tuesday.

----------


## kuukuu

> The current profile never worked for me on ptr so it will not work on Wednesday unless some work has been done to it before then. I have made a semi functional rotation from a really old gabbz feral rotation that works due to it being so bare bones the changes to natures swiftness don't effect it. I have asked about it many times on this thread with no sign of any updates or interest in going on ptr to fix it so I hope you have something else for Tuesday.


Most devs don't code for PTR that I'm aware of since it changes so much, makes it kinda pointless to bother until it's live.

----------


## cukiemunster

Everyone relax. The only difference is the removal of nature's swiftness from feral. Nothing game changing is being changed so it will be as simple as removing NS from your rotations. Tbh you could do this yourself if you took the time. 

I would suggest removing it from your rotation and using HotW for the first little while until the wrinkles are ironed out. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Jubalee

> Most devs don't code for PTR that I'm aware of since it changes so much, makes it kinda pointless to bother until it's live.


I have been extremely grateful for the amazing rotation as I have posted many times prior. Its just I have tried to remove any parts of nw from the rotation and that has only resulted in nothing happening when the rotation is activated on the ptr and since all of the testing is over even a small band aid fix for time being for testing would have helped alot. Its all that I asked for. But when its live its going to be bad for progression when it doesnt work when tuesday hits.

----------


## firepong

> Everyone relax. The only difference is the removal of nature's swiftness from feral. Nothing game changing is being changed so it will be as simple as removing NS from your rotations. Tbh you could do this yourself if you took the time. 
> 
> I would suggest removing it from your rotation and using HotW for the first little while until the wrinkles are ironed out. 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


Sadly, its more than just removing Natures Swiftness from the profile. A check for the Natures Swiftness buff is built into 75% of the abilities in the rotation. So these will have to be removed as well as making sure nothing else is added in to make it not work. I was going to debug Cute's profile on PTR, but after seeing the way she codes, it reminded me why I really didn't touch it and just told her what to change when she first started  :Cool: .

I might change mine around to work since it's really easy to do, but hers, I'm not touching that code lol.

----------


## cukiemunster

Unless I am majorly missing something, the only abilities with NS incorporated into them is Healing Touch, Initial, and Defensive for instant Rebirth. I have already removed these from the current iteration and it runs fine without it. I have no idea if it will work with 5.4 but it is a good starting point.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Also me and cukie and a few others worked on getting the feral profile working in PTR with limited success, just be patient....I assure you getting my profiles running tomorrow is my top priority after work.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Also me and cukie and a few others worked on getting the feral profile working in PTR with limited success, just be patient....I assure you getting my profiles running tomorrow is my top priority after work.


Yeah and after hearing about the pqr offset problems with the later ptr builds I tend to think that was the majority of our problems, trying to troubleshoot the profile when pqr itself wasn't 100%.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Apsalaar

> Also me and cukie and a few others worked on getting the feral profile working in PTR with limited success, just be patient....I assure you getting my profiles running tomorrow is my top priority after work.



Yey, lovely :Big Grin:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

===Lunch Time Update===

Good News - Monk Profile works 

Bad News - Druid Profile is still needing work.

----------


## Apsalaar

Cheers!!

Here is to more good news

----------


## Ninjaderp

Good luck, dont debug hungry! ^^

----------


## Kroniq

> ===Lunch Time Update===
> 
> Good News - Monk Profile works 
> 
> Bad News - Druid Profile is still needing work.


Thnx for your tireless efforts on these profiles ... use the feral one daily.

----------


## Drinksbeer

keep on rockin cute!!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Ok I am now off work, lets get things working!

----------


## Drinksbeer

Well...Cuk has already downed heroic Garrosh and got full tier off of every boss. 

 :Wink:

----------


## Jubalee

> Ok I am now off work, lets get things working!


Much love. Been stressing alot about this you might have noticed. I am hoping the rotation will still use healing touch on procs with dream of cenarius as its still going to be better than using hotw in 550 ilvl gear with rune of reorigination

----------


## Jubalee

> Ok I am now off work, lets get things working!


Much love. Been stressing alot about this you might have noticed. I am hoping the rotation will still use healing touch on procs with dream of cenarius as its still going to be better than using hotw in 550 ilvl gear with rune of reorigination

----------


## xcureanddisease

Anyone have the PQR offsets for 5.4?????

----------


## Kroniq

> Anyone have the PQR offsets for 5.4?????


Just update via the PQRUpdater.exe

----------


## Ninjaderp

Its been posted and implemented into PQR hours ago already, its smart to have the official pqr-thread in a separate tab on patchdays ^^

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Druid is up!

Shaman still works

Rogue still works

----------


## Ninjaderp

+rep added, thats really fast ^^

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I could of had it ready at lunch if i hadn't of ran out of time

----------


## F299

The rotation doesn't work for me. 
Maybe I installed it wrong? Can you please explain how one downloads and puts the files in? I think I did it right, but the rotation doesn't work :c

Edit: I'm trying to use druid routine, by the way..

----------


## cassrgs

i love ya so much cute ^.^

edit: argh cant give more rep, i would give it so much

----------


## Ninjaderp

> The rotation doesn't work for me. 
> Maybe I installed it wrong? Can you please explain how one downloads and puts the files in? I think I did it right, but the rotation doesn't work :c
> 
> Edit: I'm trying to use druid routine, by the way..


Did you put the XML-files into the PQR/Profiles/Druid-folder and the .lua-file into the PQR/Data-folder?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

All profiles are working

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> The rotation doesn't work for me. 
> Maybe I installed it wrong? Can you please explain how one downloads and puts the files in? I think I did it right, but the rotation doesn't work :c
> 
> Edit: I'm trying to use druid routine, by the way..


Here is a good guide to help show you how to use PQR http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...p-use-pqr.html ([GUIDE] How to Setup and Use PQR)

----------


## F299

> Here is a good guide to help show you how to use PQR http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...p-use-pqr.html ([GUIDE] How to Setup and Use PQR)


I did the right click and save as into the appropriate folders. 
However, I did notice that the data file was set as a "Text" document, and not an "LUA". I'm assuming that would be a problem. However, it won't turn into an lua file. 
The rotations load up in pqr, they just don't do anything :c

EDIT: GOT IT! Finally got it to turn into an lua file, even though I did the same thing multiple times... Anyways, it works, thanks a lot <3

----------


## Jubalee

> All profiles are working


I love you

----------


## ChrisCarter

Thanks cuteones, U rock  :Smile:

----------


## Pwnyhofpl0x

can i read the rota`? from your script

----------


## Drinksbeer

Use the toggle for Symbiosis, I believe it is left alt, to toggle symbiosis to manual

It's trying to cast symb on a warrior/sham/etc. Or, you could let it cast it and see what happens.  :Smile:  Good luck!

----------


## mrleo

does the arms rotation take note of the changes? now slam is far more up in priority than OP

----------


## z3n

> does the arms rotation take note of the changes? now slam is far more up in priority than OP


Doesnt look like the profile is updated with the new rotation in 5.4

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

it works but not updated as of yet, i will look into slam thanks for the note.

and right alt toggles symbiosis casting off and on

----------


## OMENRA

Would you be able to work on WOTLK profiles. I would be willing ot pay for your time, Ele shaman for pve/pvpe

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I know nothing about elemental shamans

----------


## Pwnyhofpl0x

ph34rt3hcute1huhu thanks for the druid profile, now to my problem that I see on the aoe is off or could you add? have many profiles as you add something like that then your perfect profile

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

right shift changes AoE mode, right ctrl changes cooldown usage

----------


## Ninjaderp

AoE works just perfect! I will be going with my guild for normal SoO tonight, did Flex yesterday but they needed me as tank then. Will report anything weird I encounter! ^^

----------


## xwxcrazyloki

doesn't look like faerie fire/armor debuff is working anymore

----------


## Ninjaderp

In raids that debuff is mostly maintained by the tanks anyway, so that shouldnt be that big of a deal IMO.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> hallo i have 1problem i use your feral profil and i join in instanze and he target all times my mate i cant target mobs he switch instantly


The profile has automatic symbiosis-use, whats happening is it wants to symbiose with your mate so just let it do that and its fine/will continue as usual afterwards.

----------


## xwxcrazyloki

> In raids that debuff is mostly maintained by the tanks anyway, so that shouldnt be that big of a deal IMO.


its pretty useful to have 12% more damage when its not managed by another druid imo

----------


## Ninjaderp

It shouldnt be hard to implement though, just make the ability and put it near the top of the rotation in the rotation editor.

----------


## Jackall85

Hi! Thanks for your feral profile, it's really wonderful and i use it every day! Yesterday i did SoO flex with it and i observed that even when i had single target mode, i did damage on near targets. In the second encounter it was a bit embarassing! XD

Is it normal? Maybe i'm doing something wrong?

Sorry for my english and thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Stoyo79

Just to let you know a few things I noticed in Arms Warrior profile:
- Does not use Thunder Clap, ever.
- Not sure about Sweeping strikes, but I don't think I've seen it.
- Tries to use Harmstring in PVE, even on bosses I think.
- Sometimes from all CDs uses only banner.
- Doesn't use Bladestorm in any mode.
- Doesn't use Healthstones.
- Not sure how that works, but it often uses Heroic Leap out of combat. 
- Shield wall does not require shiled now. It can be set to be used at some health %.
- Not very sure it uses Disrupting Shout.
-Doesn't use racials.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Hi! Thanks for your feral profile, it's really wonderful and i use it every day! Yesterday i did SoO flex with it and i observed that even when i had single target mode, i did damage on near targets. In the second encounter it was a bit embarassing! XD
> 
> Is it normal? Maybe i'm doing something wrong?
> 
> Sorry for my english and thanks


Its probably using thrash, shouldnt be that much concern regarding the damage on the second boss.

----------


## Bottter

maybe legendary cloak  :Wink:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Haha yeah might be that aswell ^^

----------


## Jackall85

No i have not the legendary cloak! Thanks for the reply!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Thrash is used in single as it's a DPs increase, faerie fire was working...I'll have to investigate this. As for arms I'll get to work on that also.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## F299

Hey there, I'm not sure how these profiles work, as I'm usually using HB (but it's down so, T_T)
But I was wondering if you could make some changes to the feral profile?
I notice that you have it using shred. Shred is a MAJOR dps loss in 5.3/4. It should be using mangle.
Also, does tiger fury just cast automatically? Otherwise, the rotation would be much better if it was Thrash, Rake, Mangle (get 5 combo points), Tiger's Fury, Rip, then mangle as filler and then refresh bleeds as needed. Faerie fire and savage roar as necessary, etc. 
Oh, and when I use prowl (or when it puts me in prowl) it doesn't open up with pounce or ravage, which is also a major dps loss.
Again, I don't know anything of this, or how it works, just trying to help. If this offended you, I'm sorry, just trying to help :P

Edit: Er, sorry, I sometimes forget that I'm not really PvE. Shred is a good move, however, the chances of being behind your target is slim to none. So since the routine doesn't use mangle (cat form), it doesn't really do much. At least not for me :c

----------


## firepong

> Hey there, I'm not sure how these profiles work, as I'm usually using HB (but it's down so, T_T)
> But I was wondering if you could make some changes to the feral profile?
> I notice that you have it using shred. Shred is a MAJOR dps loss in 5.3/4. It should be using mangle.
> Also, does tiger fury just cast automatically? Otherwise, the rotation would be much better if it was Thrash, Rake, Mangle (get 5 combo points), Tiger's Fury, Rip, then mangle as filler and then refresh bleeds as needed. Faerie fire and savage roar as necessary, etc. 
> Oh, and when I use prowl (or when it puts me in prowl) it doesn't open up with pounce or ravage, which is also a major dps loss.
> Again, I don't know anything of this, or how it works, just trying to help. If this offended you, I'm sorry, just trying to help :P


There's so much wrong with this. Here's what it currently does right now:
-Already Mangles instead of Shred if it detects you have at least a 2piece Last tier Set Bonus. If you loose any of that to newer gear because you think its better, then it will go back to using Shred. It's only a DPS increase to use mangle if you have the Tier 2set. It has been tested in 5.4 to show a lose of DPS in latest gear to spam Mangle over Shred
-Shred is only used when Berserk is up and in some cases Tiger's Fury. Don't remember when it will use Shred in Tiger's Fury.
Tiger's Fury has some pretty good logic. It will usually cast automatically, but if Rip/Ferocious Bite (Mainly Rip), it will wait try to wait to cast so that you can get that extra Damage on Those 2 attacks.
-It also already uses Ravage/Pounce when starting a fight. Just don't be an idiot and right click the boss to already make yourself Auto Attack the target. Just left click and let the Rotation do its own thing. Might help to let it Auto Prowl by itself as well.

P.S. This profile is way better than HonorBuddy. I have yet to see any Druid profile beat this one. The only reason there are really bugs right now, is because just like HonorBuddy, a lot of the code has to be re-done to make it 5.4 compatible. A lot of the stuff we had coded in before for increased DPS has been removed with the latest updates or spellID's changed. So some of the stuff I have listed above could have actually been broken after the new patch came out and we just didn't catch it when we were re-coding the profile.

----------


## F299

> There's so much wrong with this. Here's what it currently does right now:
> -Already Mangles instead of Shred if it detects you have at least a 2piece Last tier Set Bonus. If you loose any of that to newer gear because you think its better, then it will go back to using Shred. It's only a DPS increase to use mangle if you have the Tier 2set. It has been tested in 5.4 to show a lose of DPS in latest gear to spam Mangle over Shred
> -Shred is only used when Berserk is up and in some cases Tiger's Fury. Don't remember when it will use Shred in Tiger's Fury.
> Tiger's Fury has some pretty good logic. It will usually cast automatically, but if Rip/Ferocious Bite (Mainly Rip), it will wait try to wait to cast so that you can get that extra Damage on Those 2 attacks.
> -It also already uses Ravage/Pounce when starting a fight. Just don't be an idiot and right click the boss to already make yourself Auto Attack the target. Just left click and let the Rotation do its own thing. Might help to let it Auto Prowl by itself as well.
> 
> P.S. This profile is way better than HonorBuddy. I have yet to see any Druid profile beat this one. The only reason there are really bugs right now, is because just like HonorBuddy, a lot of the code has to be re-done to make it 5.4 compatible. A lot of the stuff we had coded in before for increased DPS has been removed with the latest updates or spellID's changed. So some of the stuff I have listed above could have actually been broken after the new patch came out and we just didn't catch it when we were re-coding the profile.


I love how you assumed I'm being an idiot, but mmk.
Anyways. What t2 bonus are you talking about? PvP set or PvE?
I don't right click, in fact, I left click, and it already tries to do everything before I'm even near, and when I get near it uses thrash.
As for the This>HB, I did 200k with HB, this I do 40.

----------


## firepong

> I love how you assumed I'm being an idiot, but mmk.
> Anyways. What t2 bonus are you talking about? PvP set or PvE?
> I don't right click, in fact, I left click, and it already tries to do everything before I'm even near, and when I get near it uses thrash.
> As for the This>HB, I did 200k with HB, this I do 40.


Well, imo, you are an idiot because PQRotation is NOTHING like HonorBuddy. I have used both this and HonorBuddy for End Game Raiding in 5.3, and even with the top profiles for HonorBuddy, this still out performs it. Like I said, don't assume everything will work off the bat after a new patch. Everything here, profiles and bot included (Though Xelper is really quick on updating the bot to get it to work) needs to be updated for 5.4. Like I stated, what is released now is a working profile from the stuff that was noticed that were throwing errors to make it not work. Just give the writer some time to fix the errors and everything will start working again. Either that or make sure you have the latest update of the profile instead of an older one.

----------


## F299

> Well, imo, you are an idiot because PQRotation is NOTHING like HonorBuddy. I have used both this and HonorBuddy for End Game Raiding in 5.3, and even with the top profiles for HonorBuddy, this still out performs it. Like I said, don't assume everything will work off the bat after a new patch. Everything here, profiles and bot included (Though Xelper is really quick on updating the bot to get it to work) needs to be updated for 5.4. Like I stated, what is released now is a working profile from the stuff that was noticed that were throwing errors to make it not work. Just give the writer some time to fix the errors and everything will start working again. Either that or make sure you have the latest update of the profile instead of an older one.


No, actually, the idiot here, is you. I clearly stated that I knew NOTHING about this("I'm not sure how these profiles work"), since I use HB, and not this. You then decided to reply with a negative attitude and calling me an idiot. 
From what I understood when I first viewed this, it was working, so yes, that was my fault. However, as an "Elite User", you should be more helpful more than a dick. Would make more sense, in my opinion. 
Thanks for the information though.

----------


## firepong

> No, actually, the idiot here, is you. I clearly stated that I knew NOTHING about this("I'm not sure how these profiles work"), since I use HB, and not this. You then decided to reply with a negative attitude and calling me an idiot. 
> From what I understood when I first viewed this, it was working, so yes, that was my fault. However, as an "Elite User", you should be more helpful more than a dick. Would make more sense, in my opinion. 
> Thanks for the information though.


NP, glad I could help.

----------


## Drinksbeer

Are you sure you have pqi and pqr installed? I am near top of dps and having no issues. I have to side with pong on this one.

----------


## Slivers

First let me say, thanks for taking the time to make and keeping these profiles updated. I would not be able to play wow with as spammy as the rotations have become if it wasn't for PQR due to nerve damage in my left hand. I have tried all of the Arms Profiles for PVE I could find, but this one is still my favorite. I know very little about the coding, just what I have learned from messing around with this profile.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

From what I have found in the latest version or your Warrior Arms PQR 1.1.4, and since 5.4, the things that need fixed are;

*Heroic leap:* It works "sometimes", but often when the timer is up, glyphed or not, in or out of combat, it won't trigger. I am not sure if it has something to do with it's placement in the rotations, or the code. I like being able to start combat with it and charge.

*Hamstring:* It seems as if it's just not checking for Immunity on some mobs, it just spams it.

*Shield Wall:* I tired placing "if php<=25 and check(sw) then cast(gsi(sw))" in Defensive same as Die by the sword on the Rotation, but it won't trigger. It's listed in Initial under ------ABILITIES------- as "sw = 871 --Shield Wall". I am not sure if it needs added separately to the Rotation, or the code is wrong. Die by the Sword "if php<=25 and check(dbts) then cast(gsi(dbts))" works fine though.

*Disrupting Shout:* I know this one is due to the coding after Pummel in Interrupts. A lot of the warrior profiles I have tried, Disrupting Shout never works even though it is listed, so I thought it might be an issue with Xelper. I did a clean install of PQR and tried Partykilla's [PQR] Arms Warrior PvP 5.4 and Disrupting Shout works every time without having to modify Xelper. Here is the code if it helps any "if (cdRemains(6552) > 0 or rangeCheck(6552,castingTarget) == nil) and cdRemains(102060) == 0 and CheckInteractDistance(castingTarget,3) ~= nil and UnitIsEnemy("player",castingTarget) ~= nil and ( PQR_IsOnInterruptList(cName) ~= nil or PQR_IsInterruptAll() ~= nil ) and currentPercent > intPctDelay then _castSpell(102060) PQR_DelayRotation(.5) end"

*Spell Reflection:* This one is pretty much the same as Shield Wall if placed in Defensive, or Disrupting Shout if placed in Interrupts. It's listed in the Initial as "sr = 23920 --Spell Reflection" It just won't trigger for either. I would like to see it work like if Pummel and DS are on cooldowns to be third, or go off if not in range for Pummel or DS.

*Potions, and Healthstones:* They aren't listed in the Rotation (Defensive) anywhere, they just need coded in is my guess as to why they don't work. Potions are listed in the Lua, not Healthstones though.

*Racials:* I tried adding Blood Fury (Orc) to the cooldowns with no luck. I added it to the Initial as "blf = 20572 --Blood Fury", added it to the Rotation list above Recklessness. "if incom and ((SpecialUnit() and PQ_CD==CD_BossOnly) or PQ_CD==CD_Auto) and (smashed==1 or cd(gsi(cs))>=1.5) and pow>=75 and sir(gsi(ms),t)==1 and check(blf) then cast(gsi(blf)) end"

*Bladestorm:* "bls = 46924 --Bladestorm. I did the same as Blood Fury with no luck, but it doesn't stop the Rotation, just acts as it's not listed. "if incom and sir(gsi(ms),t) == 1 and check(bls) and gcdcheck then cast(gsi(bls)) gcd = GetTime()+1 end".


Couple of things I would like to see added. If any of the defensive cooldowns are triggered or health drops below a certain amount and your not in melee range of your target, it swaps you to defensive stance until back in melee range, then goes back into battle stance. Offensive Potions and Engineering Glove enchants added to offensive cooldowns.

I am testing out fixes for a lot of this, I will post back anything I find.

----------


## F299

> Are you sure you have pqi and pqr installed? I am near top of dps and having no issues. I have to side with pong on this one.


Yes.
And since it's making me add more before I post, here's this, just ignore it.  :Smile:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Thanks for the info Slivers, I look forward to more of your findings. Keep it coming and I will see what I can do about updating it this weekend.

In other news, I found the problem with Faerie Fire not casting for the druid profile I have this fixed now and will upload the new files after i check a few more things.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> As for the This>HB, I did 200k with HB, this I do 40.


I used this profile yesterday in SoO and ended up most fights 200-250k+ so theres something you're doing fundamentally wrong.
As for the trash when you get in melee-range, maybe its because you have AoE toggled on? I dont know for me it allways uses ravage like it should.

----------


## Apsalaar

Working pretty ****ing sweet here aswell, only "issue" I came across, is that it sometime hangs on the Hybrid rotation, might be Faerie Fire related, not sure.

----------


## F299

> I used this profile yesterday in SoO and ended up most fights 200-250k+ so theres something you're doing fundamentally wrong.
> As for the trash when you get in melee-range, maybe its because you have AoE toggled on? I dont know for me it allways uses ravage like it should.


I don't know. As far as I know, everything is the way it should be..
It also likes to cast wrath and moonfire too, taking me out of cat form and constantly trying to cast that instead of going back into cat form.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

what are your talents?

----------


## cukiemunster

> I don't know. As far as I know, everything is the way it should be..
> It also likes to cast wrath and moonfire too, taking me out of cat form and constantly trying to cast that instead of going back into cat form.


That is because you have HotW and you are using the on use ability. Go into the rotation editor and move Heart of the Wild from the right column to the left and it will no longer use moonfire and wrath when you use HotW.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ninjaderp

Im guessing he has HOTW instead of DoC as a lvl90-talent.

----------


## Drinksbeer

Well since you two geniuses mentioned HoTW I will also, HA!! 2 hours later not 1 minute apart like you two!  :Wink: 

Btw be sure to update PQR with the new offset, tiny patch hit.

----------


## firepong

> Well since you two geniuses mentioned HoTW I will also, HA!! 2 hours later not 1 minute apart like you two! 
> 
> Btw be sure to update PQR with the new offset, tiny patch hit.





> Im guessing he has HOTW instead of DoC as a lvl90-talent.





> That is because you have HotW and you are using the on use ability. Go into the rotation editor and move Heart of the Wild from the right column to the left and it will no longer use moonfire and wrath when you use HotW.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2





> what are your talents?





> I don't know. As far as I know, everything is the way it should be..
> It also likes to cast wrath and moonfire too, taking me out of cat form and constantly trying to cast that instead of going back into cat form.





> Working pretty ****ing sweet here aswell, only "issue" I came across, is that it sometime hangs on the Hybrid rotation, might be Faerie Fire related, not sure.


Like I said, nothing fundamentally wrong with the rotation. Knew it worked great. HotW is great if you don't want the rotation to do DoC procs for you. But DoC is still a better advantage to DPS from what I have noticed.

----------


## F299

> Like I said, nothing fundamentally wrong with the rotation. Knew it worked great. HotW is great if you don't want the rotation to do DoC procs for you. But DoC is still a better advantage to DPS from what I have noticed.


I will fix it.
Again, I'm pvp, not pve, so that's why I don't have DoC




> what are your talents?


WC, CW, Typhoon, Incarnation, MB, HotW (and no, I do not want to do DoC)

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

wasn't trying to suggest you change, as for spamming moonfire and wrath that was an added by request feature for HoW activation that i never removed.

----------


## F299

> wasn't trying to suggest you change, as for spamming moonfire and wrath that was an added by request feature for HoW activation that i never removed.


Haha, I know, but the last three people said that DoC was my best bet.
Yeah, I got it to work now from what cukiemonster said ^_^
Now my only problem seems to be it doesn't open with pounce (or ravage). I'm just going to let it be though.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

well it should ravage (ravage will only work from behind or else it will mangle) if you want i can have it pounce when in a battleground or arena.

I know for sure it ravages (currently does in the raid im in right now)

*EDIT* Unless you are talking about Incarnation (it used to work, it is possible its broken for some reason. I will definitely look into this after raid tonight)

----------


## cjk86524

Just tested the feral profile in FLEX, the CR not attack the boss, the adds is fine, but just won't cast a thing during boss fight.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

CR being what?

----------


## F299

> well it should ravage (ravage will only work from behind or else it will mangle) if you want i can have it pounce when in a battleground or arena.
> 
> I know for sure it ravages (currently does in the raid im in right now)
> 
> *EDIT* Unless you are talking about Incarnation (it used to work, it is possible its broken for some reason. I will definitely look into this after raid tonight)


Nope, it works in incarnation  :Smile:  If you could that would help a lot! You don't have to if you don't want to though x)

----------


## cukiemunster

> CR being what?


Combat routine. It's what honorbuddy calls their profiles. 

EDIT:I would also just like to state for the record that this profile is PVE focused and is top notch. It took me 11/14 in SoO in 2.5 nights worth of raiding with 5 top 10 WoL parses.
With that being said cute has always done her best to implement things that are asked for (within reason). So while it will work for PVP, it was not originally designed to do so, so if it needs tweaks to the PVP logic say so and quite possibly she will look into adding your suggestions. Coming in saying "this is not working" with no more input is pointless. Describe what you are doing and what this profile is not doing to your liking. Otherwise you are wasting everyone's time. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cjk86524

> CR being what?


NVM, i just fix it myself. Tx

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Feral profile updated to 1.4.1
Fixed bug with Faerie Fire not casting. 
Added Pounce usage in PVP at the request of F299.

----------


## svs

Cute, do you plan to update ww monk profile?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Windwalker Monk should be working, am I missing something. I mainly have only checked to make sure the profiles didnt break on patch i havent delved too much into optimizing changes as of yet.

----------


## F299

> Feral profile updated to 1.4.1
> Fixed bug with Faerie Fire not casting. 
> Added Pounce usage in PVP at the request of F299.


Woot woot! Thank you  :Big Grin:

----------


## F299

> Combat routine. It's what honorbuddy calls their profiles. 
> 
> EDIT:I would also just like to state for the record that this profile is PVE focused and is top notch. It took me 11/14 in SoO in 2.5 nights worth of raiding with 5 top 10 WoL parses.
> With that being said cute has always done her best to implement things that are asked for (within reason). So while it will work for PVP, it was not originally designed to do so, so if it needs tweaks to the PVP logic say so and quite possibly she will look into adding your suggestions. But coming in saying "this is not working" with no more input is pointless. Describe what you are doing and what this profile is not doing to your liking. Otherwise you are wasting everyone's time. 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


I have already claimed ignorance multiple times... From what I read on the first page, it was slightly for both (the 4 piece PvP set bonus addition into the routine..). I never really said it didn't work, more of I threw out suggestions. Sooooo, read things first instead of claiming I'm just wasting everyones time. I admitted several times that I had no clue about how these profiles work as I use HB.

----------


## inSec

cute, I am using profile monk and sometimes he does not attack the target ... maybe you can help me?
thanks for the great job

----------


## cukiemunster

> I have already claimed ignorance multiple times... From what I read on the first page, it was slightly for both (the 4 piece PvP set bonus addition into the routine..). I never really said it didn't work, more of I threw out suggestions. Sooooo, read things first instead of claiming I'm just wasting everyones time. I admitted several times that I had no clue about how these profiles work as I use HB.


Actually the pvp/pve part was directed towards you and that part was referring to the person that didn't say much more than "CR is not working". But if you felt that applied to you as well then so be it. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ninjaderp

Cheers for the update Cute! Love the new message for AoE Hybrid or Single <3 And Fairy Fire will probably make Proving Grounds easier as well.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

You can thank cukie for that.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## cukiemunster

> You can thank cukie for that.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4


Nah, thank Bu_Ba. He was the one that gave me the code and told me where to put it, I only had the idea to make toggles more visible since I was constantly finding myself in the wrong aoe mode because of a missed toggle. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

Using Rogue profile. Is there something I need to do to get it to pick pocket?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

No not really

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> First let me say, thanks for taking the time to make and keeping these profiles updated. I would not be able to play wow with as spammy as the rotations have become if it wasn't for PQR due to nerve damage in my left hand. I have tried all of the Arms Profiles for PVE I could find, but this one is still my favorite. I know very little about the coding, just what I have learned from messing around with this profile. 
> 
> From what I have found in the latest version or your Warrior Arms PQR 1.1.4, and since 5.4, the things that need fixed are;
> 
> *Heroic leap:* It works "sometimes", but often when the timer is up, glyphed or not, in or out of combat, it won't trigger. I am not sure if it has something to do with it's placement in the rotations, or the code. I like being able to start combat with it and charge.
> 
> *Hamstring:* It seems as if it's just not checking for Immunity on some mobs, it just spams it.
> 
> *Shield Wall:* I tired placing "if php<=25 and check(sw) then cast(gsi(sw))" in Defensive same as Die by the sword on the Rotation, but it won't trigger. It's listed in Initial under ------ABILITIES------- as "sw = 871 --Shield Wall". I am not sure if it needs added separately to the Rotation, or the code is wrong. Die by the Sword "if php<=25 and check(dbts) then cast(gsi(dbts))" works fine though.
> ...


I wanted to provide a status update on this request, I have added everything you requested plus some additional items; however, i am still trying to clean up the errors so its not quite ready yet.

----------


## Slivers

> I wanted to provide a status update on this request, I have added everything you requested plus some additional items; however, i am still trying to clean up the errors so its not quite ready yet.


Thanks for the update! Couple things I have found so far.. Shield Wall and Sweeping Strikes were both listed as "*sw*" is the Abilities. I changed it to "*Shw*" for now and put "*if php<=30 and check(shw) then cast(gsi(shw)) end*" in the Defensive and it works every time now like "dbts".

I got Bladestorm to work 100% of the time using "*bst = 46924 --Bladestorm*" and putting "*if incom and AOEMode~=0 and sir(gsi(ms),t) == 1 and check(bst) and gcdcheck then cast(gsi(bst)) gcd = GetTime()+1 end*" in the AOE Rotations.

I changed Thunder Clap's code to keep it from going off while charging in AOE mode to "*if incom and AOEMode~=0 and pow>=10 and sir(gsi(ms),t)==1 and wbr<=15 then cast(gsi(tc)) end*" and it doesn't go off mid charge anymore if in AOE mode.

I have had no luck getting the Racials to work, or getting Disrupting Shout or Spell Reflecting to work in Interrupts. I just don't understand the code enough yet. Pummel works 100% of the time though. I will see if I can find anything else tonight when I get home.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Thanks for the update! Couple things I have found so far.. Shield Wall and Sweeping Strikes were both listed as "*sw*" is the Abilities. I changed it to "*Shw*" for now and put "*if php<=30 and check(shw) then cast(gsi(shw)) end*" in the Defensive and it works every time now like "dbts".
> 
> I got Bladestorm to work 100% of the time using "*bst = 46924 --Bladestorm*" and putting "*if incom and AOEMode~=0 and sir(gsi(ms),t) == 1 and check(bst) and gcdcheck then cast(gsi(bst)) gcd = GetTime()+1 end*" in the AOE Rotations.
> 
> I changed Thunder Clap's code to keep it from going off while charging in AOE mode to "*if incom and AOEMode~=0 and pow>=10 and sir(gsi(ms),t)==1 and wbr<=15 then cast(gsi(tc)) end*" and it doesn't go off mid charge anymore if in AOE mode.
> 
> I have had no luck getting the Racials to work, or getting Disrupting Shout or Spell Reflecting to work in Interrupts. I just don't understand the code enough yet. Pummel works 100% of the time though. I will see if I can find anything else tonight when I get home.


I better watch out, before long you will be making profiles better than me =) (which would be awesome if you did)
I kinda liked that Thunder Clap/Charge it made my warrior feel faster lol

I could certainly use a good beta tester for the Arms profile, if you are interested send me a PM with your Skype info.

----------


## DragonfireEX402

Won't work for me anymore. Only seems to work randomly now.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Do you have any more details then that, I have 5 profiles all of which are quite complex, i need more than a needle in a haystack to go on.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Have to agree there, theres nothing worse for a profile-dev than getting those kinds of comments which doesnt say much at all.

You can start by telling:

What profile you're using?
When does it happen? 
What spell it stucks on (if its stucking, you can see the rotation log in the PQInterface addon)

Some basic debugging ^^

----------


## DragonfireEX402

For some reason, it only happened when I took off the Cooldowns so I could use them manually. Forgot there was a switch there, so that may have been the case.

----------


## cukiemunster

> For some reason, it only happened when I took off the Cooldowns so I could use them manually. Forgot there was a switch there, so that may have been the case.


You still didn't say which profile you were using.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

o.0 wow, but i am going to guess druid

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> For some reason, it only happened when I took off the Cooldowns so I could use them manually. Forgot there was a switch there, so that may have been the case.


Yea that would break things.

----------


## Jooknow

Using 1.4.1 of the feral profile, my dps has gone down by 20-30k after the patch. I switched out of dreams of cenarius to heart of the wild, but otherwise it's all the same. Not sure what could have changed, cooldowns were on 'boss' mode, but of course all I had was berserk. I didn't see many feral nerfs so I'm wondering what could have happened?

Edit: I checked raidbots to see how the top feral dps parses changed after 5.4, and it looks like feral dps just tanked. I don't think it's the profile, it seems to fire off abilities briskly.

Edit#2: I think it may be that I had cooldowns set to 'boss.' Once I popped berserk manually (popped it much earlier in the fight than the profile chose to when set on 'boss' my dps was back up to normal.

----------


## Ninjaderp

I thought DoC + SotF was better than HOTW, what illv are you and what talents do you use?

----------


## firepong

> Using 1.4.1 of the feral profile, my dps has gone down by 20-30k after the patch. I switched out of dreams of cenarius to heart of the wild, but otherwise it's all the same. Not sure what could have changed, cooldowns were on 'boss' mode, but of course all I had was berserk. I didn't see many feral nerfs so I'm wondering what could have happened?
> 
> Edit: I checked raidbots to see how the top feral dps parses changed after 5.4, and it looks like feral dps just tanked. I don't think it's the profile, it seems to fire off abilities briskly.
> 
> Edit#2: I think it may be that I had cooldowns set to 'boss.' Once I popped berserk manually (popped it much earlier in the fight than the profile chose to when set on 'boss' my dps was back up to normal.





> I thought DoC + SotF was better than HOTW, what illv are you and what talents do you use?


DoC still is better. I don't see why people would want to go HotW unless they are wanting some type of range DPS to be added into the rotation.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## cukiemunster

Technically DoC is better dps, but I usually take HotW for a killer OS Tranq, especially during progression. The difference is really minimal at my ilvl (543), so I prefer the better raid utility. 

I do however always take SotF.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ninjaderp

Im 548 and I still use DoC and SotF, Im in a 25man raid-guild so it doesnt really matter that much.

----------


## cukiemunster

Yeah I can see that in a 25 man raid. I'm in a 10 man guild and my Tranq is usually worked into our strat. Last time I simmed it the two were only 4-5k dps difference, which is almost nothing after RNG.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pwnyhofpl0x

Assassination Rogue is bugged he stop for 5-6 sec the rotation i have full energy test on dummy 10 min and 2x bugged doing nothing 5-6 sec 

sry for my bad english

----------


## Ninjaderp

You sure 5 minute DPS test wasnt checked in PQInterface?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

===Warrior Profile Updated ===
v1,2 - Major update for 5.4 - reworked pretty much every ability and added alot of new features. - Thanks Slivers

----------


## Slivers

Thank you! I can't wait to try it out soon as the servers come up. Looks like you rewrote the whole thing!  :Smile:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Hope you enjoy, and please keep the requests/bugs/comments comming, it's those things that help me make the profiles better.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Im reading kitty-forums and watched a video earlier in a feral-pov, it seems Force of Nature is viable as a talentchoice. 

Some more information here: [Feral] The art of a Kitten: PvE guide - Page 83

Any thoughts? Im just curious if I should stick with SotF and DoC, or if setting off 3 treants during trinket proccs is also a good idea. Humhum ^^

----------


## cukiemunster

> Im reading kitty-forums and watched a video earlier in a feral-pov, it seems Force of Nature is viable as a talentchoice. 
> 
> Some more information here: [Feral] The art of a Kitten: PvE guide - Page 83
> 
> Any thoughts? Im just curious if I should stick with SotF and DoC, or if setting off 3 treants during trinket proccs is also a good idea. Humhum ^^


Just for shits and giggles I'll give them a go in my raid tonight and let you know how it turns out. Although hopefully the entangling roots isn't going to be an issue....

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ninjaderp

I read the RoR-trinket is essential for those, to pop FoN when it nears its end.

----------


## cukiemunster

> I read the RoR-trinket is essential for those, to pop FoN when it nears its end.


Yeah I have normal RoRo and heroic Renataki, so it should work out well to pop them as RoRo is ending and Renataki is still up, since their rake is buffed by the mastery from RoRo but everything else benefits from Renataki.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Apsalaar

Hey Cute!!

Anyway to easily move the AOE/Singletarget text back to the Chat tab?

----------


## cukiemunster

> Hey Cute!!
> 
> Anyway to easily move the AOE/Singletarget text back to the Chat tab?


Add me to Skype and I'll walk you through how to do it. R.Lewis2011

Also I used FoN on a couple fights last night and it was most definitely a dps boost increase over doc for me. My issue was I didn't know how to use them correctly. Do I only pop them when RoRo is up? If so this leaves it so there are times when I am sitting with all 3 charges waiting on it to proc and seems like wasted dps. Or should I just fire them off ASAP to get the most charges used during a fight? 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Starkey2009

> Im reading kitty-forums and watched a video earlier in a feral-pov, it seems Force of Nature is viable as a talentchoice. 
> 
> Some more information here: [Feral] The art of a Kitten: PvE guide - Page 83
> 
> Any thoughts? Im just curious if I should stick with SotF and DoC, or if setting off 3 treants during trinket proccs is also a good idea. Humhum ^^


Icey veins still thinks SotF is the best talent.

Soul of the Forest will provide you with more energy, and it will make your rotation somewhat easier overall. Since the benefit of this is entirely passive, it is easy to manage. Currently, it provides the highest DPS of the talents in this tier.

Force of Nature is a strong choice, providing a DPS boost just below that of Soul of the Forest. Unlike Soul of the Forest, however, it must be used actively, which can be more problematic.

----------


## Drinksbeer

I haven't found veins to be the most reliable with up to date high end info, at least in the last year or so. It's best to find top raid parses and compare the classes of those top dpsers. There are also some great 1 off forums out there like Sunnier, the inc bear, tangedyn, etc. I know i know, they are mainly bear forums, but if you look closely you will see a lot of dps info and offshoots.  :Smile:  Also, great job on the profiles cute  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah I watch top-ferals that put up videos on youtube as well as read MMO-C feral-thread and some other sites, maybe FoN is best to set to be used on boss-targets while at 3 charges?

----------


## cukiemunster

SimCraft even has FoN+DoC as a 6.5k dps gain over SotF+DoC. Even FoN+HotW is almost a 5k gain over SotF+DoC.

Also looking at the action priority list, it seems that SimCraft has FoN firing whenever you have RoRo procced regardless of how many charges. Someone please let me know if I am mistaken here.

----------


## missylilo

Hi there, I have been using your profile for quite sometime now for my feral druid kitty, but ive noticed that in rf and normal raids it seems to drop my frame rate down to 1fps and then wow crashes, ive tried another rotation which imo is not as good as yours for me, and this doesn't seem to happen, I also tried attacking manually which quite honestly im rubbish at lol, but still managed to down the bosses easily and without loss in frame rate or crashing, I wondered whether you might be able to help me with this as atm I cant raid  :Frown:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Are you sure you have everything up to date? Are your addons up to date? Check if PQInterface is installed (allthough its not a requirement it helps to show when aoe/singletarget is on).
Make sure your PQR-client up to date as well. I run 25-man raids with my guild with this and have no slowdowns / fpsproblems what so ever so the problem may be on your end.

Also; Just made some Weak Auras for my trinketproccs and tried FoN & DoC, seemed very nice! after 80million I was at 205-210k by using treants on proccs & with CDs.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Also; Just made some Weak Auras for my trinketproccs and tried FoN & DoC, seemed very nice! after 80million I was at 205-210k by using treants on proccs & with CDs.


I also just installed weak auras for trinkets after seeing it in a guildies stream and it helps TONS. I have always used minimal addons because when I started playing back in late TBC I had a PoS laptop that could barely handle WoW by itself lol. The only addons I use to date is skada, xperl, dbm and now weak auras. I've thought about trying to make a sleek ui, but tbh I'm just too lazy lol. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## fefdbi

Hi,
Any chance i can get the previous version of arms warrior profile? 1.1.3 was it? deleted mine by mistake  :Frown: 

Thanx for the great profiles.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Hi,
> Any chance i can get the previous version of arms warrior profile? 1.1.3 was it? deleted mine by mistake 
> 
> Thanx for the great profiles.


Why the previous and not the latest?

----------


## fefdbi

> Why the previous and not the latest?


I was using it to level my alt (so not 90, Questing and normal Dungeons), and it was great. for me new version often gets stuck on "Tier 4" and sometimes on other stuff and no more auto charge(which i'm pretty sure is intentional but was fun while questing). Weird thing is it sometimes works flawlessly.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> I was using it to level my alt (so not 90, Questing and normal Dungeons), and it was great. for me new version often gets stuck on "Tier 4" and sometimes on other stuff and no more auto charge(which i'm pretty sure is intentional but was fun while questing). Weird thing is it sometimes works flawlessly.


As the person who made the profile I am more than capable to fixing all that =)

----------


## fefdbi

> As the person who made the profile I am more than capable to fixing all that =)


 :Smile:  Of course you can. I'm a complete noob in both warrior and PQR, I just thought i use the previous version to hit 90 and then start learning, coz it seems most of the profiles designed for lvl 90 and end game contents.

----------


## Tsokgr

Hello ph34rt3hcute1. You got some nice profiles there  :Smile:  Realy nice job with them ( especially with the feral one i use to work! ).
I try to stay updated with your profiles but it kinda makes it hard the fact that you don't use SVN,we could download/update from there. Please consider to work on it.It would be very helpful. 

Anyway,hope you gonna continue on your nice work! Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Funny thing is i want to use SVN also but i just cant wrap my head around how to use it.... =(

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Funny thing is i want to use SVN also but i just cant wrap my head around how to use it.... =(


ill help you setup either SVN or GIT when you jump onto skype

----------


## cukiemunster

> ill help you setup either SVN or GIT when you jump onto skype


Bu_ba to the rescue! 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## fefdbi

My warrior just hit 90 and i'm using latest version of Arms profile.
Everything seem to be fine in Heroics except I'm having serious aggro problem, few hits into every fight I'm at top of aggro list and have to turn off PQR and continue manually, tested with 4 different Tanks on 6-7 heroic dungeons. What do i do?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Get better tanks? LOL

----------


## kuukuu

> My warrior just hit 90 and i'm using latest version of Arms profile.
> Everything seem to be fine in Heroics except I'm having serious aggro problem, few hits into every fight I'm at top of aggro list and have to turn off PQR and continue manually, tested with 4 different Tanks on 6-7 heroic dungeons. What do i do?


Run with better tanks.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Either that or you're running in defensive stance, lol. Happens to the best of us.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

The bot "should" (key word should) prevent that, unless they are low on hp and not in melee range.

----------


## z3n

Hello

The Arms profile seems to still prio Overpower over Slam when you using recklessness. As you allready have a 60% chanse to crit with OP then Slam is a better ability to use

Best regards

----------


## warborgg

just like to say i love the feral profile new to all this so i just like the dps and coming top of the charts haha i just got to figure out how to install this pq interface now as i did what it said in the guide and it still not shown up in game ?

----------


## Cranley123

about the arms profile that you have, its amazing! thanks but there are a few problems.
1) Can you not let it auto use cd's let the cd's be used manually 
2) sometimes the profile bugs out after I respec from fury to arms and change profiles I sometimes thave to turn off pqr and restart it multiple times for it to work. Is there any other waay around it or I have to deal wth it issue? 

Thanks again its an awesome profile  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

I think the CD's are toggleable, arent they? For your second issue you should allways do a /reload each time you respec since it bugs out PQR sometimes.

----------


## Cranley123

> I think the CD's are toggleable, arent they? For your second issue you should allways do a /reload each time you respec since it bugs out PQR sometimes.


Could you tell me what is the toggle to turn of cd's!? Thanks

----------


## cukiemunster

Try right ctrl, that's what it is on her feral profile. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Cranley123

thanks a lot

----------


## Cavalierz24

Shaman Profile just contentiously cast Flametongue Weapon

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Shaman Profile just contentiously cast Flametongue Weapon


Weird it was working when i tested on the dummy on patch day, I guess that the next one ill look more in depth on.

----------


## Paszo

For the Arms profile how can I switch the Heroic Leap to Middle Mouse button instead of left shift?

----------


## madturk

Hi, great work  :Smile: 
How do i add Blood Fury to on boss only in assa. rogue profile?
Thank you in advance.

----------


## xNotta

How would I add a mount check to the Enhancement Shaman's Ghost Wolf spell?

I am soooooooo tired of dying, then mounting my flying mount just to have Ghost Wolf auto cast and dying again.
Or when a rare on the Timeless isle spawns and I mount to get to it before it died and Ghost Wolf Auto casts.

----------


## Doa672ug

I tried the profile for feral and it works really well. I use it to level up, I am now level 30.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> How would I add a mount check to the Enhancement Shaman's Ghost Wolf spell?
> 
> I am soooooooo tired of dying, then mounting my flying mount just to have Ghost Wolf auto cast and dying again.
> Or when a rare on the Timeless isle spawns and I mount to get to it before it died and Ghost Wolf Auto casts.


IsMounted()

----------


## xNotta

> IsMounted()


Thank you! Exactly what I wanted.
I added "and not IsMounted()" to the first line of the Ghost Wolf ability and I haven't fallen to my death yet.

Modified line:


```

if sir(gsi(ll),t)~=1 and not IsMounted() and not ubid(p,gw) and not ubid(p,asc) and PQR_IsMoving(1) and cd(sg) > 0 and not ubid(p,sg) then 


```

On a side note, where did you learn the different functions?

Thanks again!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

World of Warcraft API - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft - or - docs - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons

----------


## gamer6321

I'm using your feral rotation mostly for PvP. i want to use cyclone or a modifier to use cyclone because when i try to use it manually i just constantly shift in and out of cat form when i am pressing my key-binding . mighty bash i have to spam my key-binding for that until i get it off because the bot continues to do the rotation and ignore my key presses.

----------


## Ninjaderp

These profiles are made for PVE, cokx has a feral PVP-profile you can try.

----------


## firepong

> I'm using your feral rotation mostly for PvP. i want to use cyclone or a modifier to use cyclone because when i try to use it manually i just constantly shift in and out of cat form when i am pressing my key-binding . mighty bash i have to spam my key-binding for that until i get it off because the bot continues to do the rotation and ignore my key presses.


Try holding alt and pressing your keybind. Alt pauses the rotation.

The rotation was mainly meant for raiding, but knowing cute, she might add these in.

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## gamer6321

cokx is a paid profile and the old free one isn't really updated for some of the 5.4 changes. my cyclone keybinding is Alt-1 so pressing alt to pause the profile doesn't work because it continues to do the rotation or shape shifts back into cat. I know cute's profile is for PvE but some of the recent changes have added PvP features so why not ask for it.

----------


## cukiemunster

Go into your rotation editor and add SPELL QUEUE SETUP and CAST SPELL QUEUEto the top of the rotation, just under initial. Then in game create the macro /novaspell cyclone. Now whenever you want to Cyclone someone hit that macro once and it will be the very next cast. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> cokx is a paid profile and the old free one isn't really updated for some of the 5.4 changes. my cyclone keybinding is Alt-1 so pressing alt to pause the profile doesn't work because it continues to do the rotation or shape shifts back into cat. I know cute's profile is for PvE but some of the recent changes have added PvP features so why not ask for it.


I also have Cyclone coded to cast when in range and target is focus, otherwise you can change the first line under Forms from...


```
 
not pcasting and not pchannel
```

...to...


```
not (pasting or pchannel)
```

----------


## monopoly8

@ cuteone,

rip being buffed by 20%, not sure if will affect any coding logic, i dont think it would but optimization priority might change a little  :Smile:  ty

----------


## cukiemunster

> @ cuteone,
> 
> rip being buffed by 20%, not sure if will affect any coding logic, i dont think it would but optimization priority might change a little  ty


Woot! This is very good news. I've been fighting our Hunter for top dps every week, this should help me widen the gap lol. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

And Rip is already high priority.

Sent from my One X using Tapatalk 4

----------


## piratepetey

> @ cuteone,
> 
> rip being buffed by 20%, not sure if will affect any coding logic, i dont think it would but optimization priority might change a little  ty


This means that we DEFINITELY want to try and line Rip up with a DoC charge, trinkets and TF if possible (or one / a combo of these if not). Not sure if the profile is including DoC in its Rip power calculation. Maybe CuteOne can elaborate?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> This means that we DEFINITELY want to try and line Rip up with a DoC charge, trinkets and TF if possible (or one / a combo of these if not). Not sure if the profile is including DoC in its Rip power calculation. Maybe CuteOne can elaborate?


if it is a base damage % increase, or an AP increase, then yes it it. if it effects the actual power of rip itself, then no...

----------


## piratepetey

> if it is a base damage % increase, or an AP increase, then yes it it. if it effects the actual power of rip itself, then no...


I believe it's a base dmg increase, but it's handled via a 2 stack buff: Dream of Cenarius - Spell - World of Warcraft

Not sure if that means it's being included or not...

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> I believe it's a base dmg increase, but it's handled via a 2 stack buff: Dream of Cenarius - Spell - World of Warcraft
> 
> Not sure if that means it's being included or not...


DoC is factored in

Sent from my One X using Tapatalk 4

----------


## zarreus

For 5.4 which profile should i use for Bear??

thanks for input

----------


## cukiemunster

> For 5.4 which profile should i use for Bear??
> 
> thanks for input


None of these. Check out googlebee's bear profile. It is top of the line. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cukiemunster

> If you do not update your profiles that rely on unit positional information (distance, facing, etc) will not function.


Does this affect your profile at all? I'm not familiar with your mangle/shred coding. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Does this affect your profile at all? I'm not familiar with your mangle/shred coding. 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


I'm not sure of the context here.

Sent from my One X using Tapatalk 4

----------


## cukiemunster

Its in the main pqr thread, i tried quoting directly here, but it kept redirecting my replies to the main thread, so thats why it's chopped kind of. The post I'm talking about is http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2855700 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## firepong

> Its in the main pqr thread, i tried quoting directly here, but it kept redirecting my replies to the main thread, so thats why it's chopped kind of. The post I'm talking about is http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2855700 (PQR - Rotation Bot)


It shouldn't. Te way me and here came up with the facing code is a completely different approach, It's basically the same as when she was using the vent reader, but has cross-language support  :Cool: 

As for distance, I don't think she has anything with Distance checks in it as it would cause major lag for her profile, which I know she doesn't want.

----------


## avianlore

*This is by far the best Feral druid PQR EVER! i use it in pvp aswell as pve with some mods, but omg even using this last patch(5.3) was better than lolomo2003 feral pvp IMO ,the auto interrupt and bash on the 2nd player is awesome love u matey keep up the gd work*

----------


## Apsalaar

> Add me to Skype and I'll walk you through how to do it. R.Lewis2011


Ahh man I missed this one, really appreciate the offer to help, wish I had actually caught it earlier. Thanks all the same man!

Finally figured it out(not a coder at all), replaced the Nova_Notify commands with PQR_WriteToChat.

----------


## Scrltvx

I have an issue where it uses Mangle all the time even if I'm behind. I've redownlaoded an all.

----------


## Drinksbeer

Yeah this is something has confused more than a few people. If you still have the tier, and if I am not mistaken it is anyway, mangle is a better dps choice than shred.  :Smile:

----------


## cukiemunster

I would like to again profess my love for cute lol. Thanks to her feral profile I ranked top 40 WORLD, top 25 US/EU on a fight in SoO last night! 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Drinksbeer

> I would like to again profess my love for cute lol. Thanks to her feral profile I ranked top 40 WORLD, top 25 US/EU on a fight in SoO last night! 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


I was mid healing morekawk when you whispered me so I didn't get a chance to truly congratulate you, BUT CONGRATS BUDDY!! I am so super jealous that I have been relegated to healing and tanking that I can't take full advantage of how awesome Cute's profiles are. She really has crafted a piece of art here and I hope that we see more of these results!

----------


## Scrltvx

Hey mate, thanks for the info. By tier, you mean Tier 152PC right? So does that mean after T15 2PC is dropped Shred goes back to best? Is there a reason for this? Sorry just recent dusted my Feral off is all.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Hey mate, thanks for the info. By tier, you mean Tier 152PC right? So does that mean after T15 2PC is dropped Shred goes back to best? Is there a reason for this? Sorry just recent dusted my Feral off is all.


That is correct. If you want to test it for yourself just take your tier off and attack the target dummy and it will start using shred again. The reason is with the 2pc bonus mangle is less energy cost than shred, allowing for faster CP generation, which is a direct dps gain. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## IIeTpoc

Hi! Firstly great thanks for your awesome profile. It performs rather well but i have found several glitches:
1. Fire Shock applies always when unleash elements buff is up regardless of Fire shock debuff time remaining which leads to dps loss cause Earth shock as cast filler damages more than fire shock at its initial damage. After opening your code "Initial" i found missprint: in one string states "fstimEEr" and in another "fstimEr" but even fixing it didnt resolve the problem.
2. Switching from single rotation to aoe in pqr (example: from Alt+x to Alt+z) somehow buggs the rotation and it stops working properly. The result of this buggs leads to the following situation: on some boss I need only single and hybryd rotation (chain lightning and fire nova but without magma totem) from single rotation i switch to hybryd pressing rshift but then i need to return to single rotation but i'm forced to pass multi rotation wich leads to gcd loss because multi rotation puts magma totem and then i switch to single rotation and bot puts searing totem which also takes 1 gcd.*
So my suggestion: code different buttons that switches to hybryd and to multi rotations
3. Having latency above 50ms results in putting searing tottem when it expires 2 times in a row => againg gcd loss.
Suggestion: code cast delay between 2 casts of the searing totem. I really tried to but your Tottem management code i think functions soo close with data file and there are too many shorcuts that i'm confused a lot)
Also I want to ask you about codeing in your profile Healing Rain spell it would be really nice)
Sorry if my post looked a bit offensive my english is not well and again much thanks for your huge work! You know your profile is much more logically based than cpwork's one. I really love your code not to cast lightning bolt during ascendence and your boss/on/off cooldowns.

----------


## muffin man

small bug mybe ? iv ben having some small problems with the druid profile, i notice that when i start up the profile it does nothing till i change the Cd option to off, does anyone else have this problem ?

----------


## Scrltvx

> That is correct. If you want to test it for yourself just take your tier off and attack the target dummy and it will start using shred again. The reason is with the 2pc bonus mangle is less energy cost than shred, allowing for faster CP generation, which is a direct dps gain. 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


Ah sweet, thanks for the info man!

----------


## Ninjaderp

> small bug mybe ? iv ben having some small problems with the druid profile, i notice that when i start up the profile it does nothing till i change the Cd option to off, does anyone else have this problem ?


Nope, I have had nothing like your problem with the druidprofile. What version are you on?

----------


## Bottter

i would like to try the rogue profile but im a noob when there is no direct download , can someone pack it and upload .

THX in advance

----------


## cukiemunster

> small bug mybe ? iv ben having some small problems with the druid profile, i notice that when i start up the profile it does nothing till i change the Cd option to off, does anyone else have this problem ?


I have had similar problems like this pop up every now and then for me as well. Also if you dc during a fight and log back in the profile/pqr does not start mid fight, but once you get out of combat it starts working again like a champ. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bottter

> small bug mybe ? iv ben having some small problems with the druid profile, i notice that when i start up the profile it does nothing till i change the Cd option to off, does anyone else have this problem ?



i have the same problem but turn symbiosis to manual fixes it

----------


## Ninjaderp

> i would like to try the rogue profile but im a noob when there is no direct download , can someone pack it and upload .
> 
> THX in advance


Rightclick the files, save them in their correct folders (xml in profiles/rogue and .lua in pqr/data)

----------


## Ehnoah

Hey  :Smile: 

Is it possible that you add Freg Belt + Synapsis as Options to PQR? WOuld be nice, because for me it don't use Synapse and Freg Belt =(

Would be pretty cool  :Smile:

----------


## cukiemunster

I assume you meant adding them to her profile instead of PQR, but you didn't say which profile you were using. I know her feral profile has synapse springs already in it. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bottter

> Rightclick the files, save them in their correct folders (xml in profiles/rogue and .lua in pqr/data)



Thx that was easy  :Smile:

----------


## cukiemunster

Apparently they've removed the ability to report posts with Tapatalk  :EEK!: 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

No worries, i reported.

----------


## Ehnoah

I mean the Warrior Profile it use Synapse at first CD Phase but after that not more instead of hold it maybe on CD because only 30 secounds. Frag Belt he don't use at all

----------


## cukiemunster

IMO rocket boots is much better than the 1k damage frag belt does. The damage is soooo trivial it probably isn't worth most devs time to code it since it has to be placed via mouseover. 

If you want synapse springs to be used more frequently, try adding this code into an existing ability that you would want it used in conjunction with that has a short CD(for example I use tigers fury for the feral profile)



```
 UseInventoryItem(10)
```

For example of you wanted to add it into mortal strike it would look like this



```
 if incom and check(ms) then
 cast(gsi(ms)) 
UseInventoryItem(10)
end
```

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ehnoah

Actually in code it is:




> if incom and GetInventoryItemCooldown(p,10) == 0
> and ubid(p,bb)
> then
> UseInventoryItem(10)
> end


Seems that not work any idea whats wrong?

Removed: ubid(p,bb) seems working now, dunno what I removed but working *smile*

----------


## monopoly8

@cuteone, when you get some time, since i know you have work and other profiles  :Smile:  
the feral profile, im curious if it has t16 2/4pc bonus logic, i would think that it would hav=ndle the 4pc bonus well on its on currently, not so sure about the 2pc. just did not seem to be working as well with 2pc bonus, i might run both t15/16 2 pc and see if that helps with the combo point generation, but will need more time to do so. thanks for the great work!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> @cuteone, when you get some time, since i know you have work and other profiles  
> the feral profile, im curious if it has t16 2/4pc bonus logic, i would think that it would hav=ndle the 4pc bonus well on its on currently, not so sure about the 2pc. just did not seem to be working as well with 2pc bonus, i might run both t15/16 2 pc and see if that helps with the combo point generation, but will need more time to do so. thanks for the great work!


I'd be happy to look into that but it may be a few days as I'm in the process of moving.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk 4

----------


## iEthos

Any idea why the Arms Warrior profile won't work for me at all? =\

----------


## Ninjaderp

Its hard to guess whats your problem is, did you install it correctly? (copy the xml-files to profiles/warrior .lua file to /data etc) do you have PQInterface installed?

----------


## tinyblaze

does your feral profile have PQI settings of some sort?

----------


## cukiemunster

> does your feral profile have PQI settings of some sort?


None whatsoever. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## tinyblaze

was curios cause currently it swaps out of cat and does rejuv on me, and faerie fires every mob in dungeons and was curios if i could disable some options, no worries, will do it myself. thanks for the profile

----------


## jamesws70

I've tried the Feral profile and it seems that is doesn't like to cast Rip all that often. Is there something I need to tweak or am I perhaps doing it wrong ?

----------


## Ninjaderp

What level are you, and what talents do you use? Can you provide a screenshot of your damage done of 5 minutes on the dummy so we can see?

To find a potentional problem its easier the more detailed you are ^^

----------


## jamesws70

> What level are you, and what talents do you use? Can you provide a screenshot of your damage done of 5 minutes on the dummy so we can see?
> 
> To find a potentional problem its easier the more detailed you are ^^


I'm level 90 with an average ilvl of approximately 476. Talents are Feline Swiftness, Ysera's, Typhoon, Soul of the Forst, Ursol's Vortex and HotW.

My 5 minute DPS was 23k. I managed 33k manually with no real experience. That is without cooldowns.

----------


## Ninjaderp

You should switch out HotW with DoC, it performs better with that talent in my experience.

----------


## jamesws70

Any thoughts on the rip not being applied though ?

----------


## Drinksbeer

These are some really dumb questions, so please forgive me for asking them. One of the things to help "get to the bottom" of situations is to take the obvious out of the equation. With that said.

Feral is highly a rotation/proc based dps class, as most classes are, and when you throw DoC into the mix it becomes even moreso. So, let me ask, are you:

hit capped
expt capped
behind the target
what stat weights are you using
do you have tier combo pieces

Even at 476 that seems a little low to me, I went kitty form (with bear enchants and gem aka crit heavy) and did over 200k using cute's profile, so I am wondering if there is something obvious that we are missing in the equation.

Also, do you have PQI and PQR in the correct folder, are you using the single target rotation, do you have cute one single and cute one multi in the pqr pull down slots...etc.

----------


## firepong

> These are some really dumb questions, so please forgive me for asking them. One of the things to help "get to the bottom" of situations is to take the obvious out of the equation. With that said.
> 
> Feral is highly a rotation/proc based dps class, as most classes are, and when you throw DoC into the mix it becomes even moreso. So, let me ask, are you:
> 
> hit capped
> expt capped
> behind the target
> what stat weights are you using
> do you have tier combo pieces
> ...


Also, on top of this. If I am not mistaken, CD's are boss only on initial load, so if you want it to be automatic, you need to hit Right Control to change it from Boss only to either Off or Auto. Besides that, I can't think of anything that would make Rip not apply. Is it the latest update of here profile? Go into Rotation Editor > Select Druid under Class > Select Profile under Profile > Click Download Update. The latest update is 1.4.1.

----------


## Starkey2009

> I'm level 90 with an average ilvl of approximately 476. Talents are Feline Swiftness, Ysera's, Typhoon, Soul of the Forst, Ursol's Vortex and HotW.
> 
> My 5 minute DPS was 23k. I managed 33k manually with no real experience. That is without cooldowns.


change this Ursol's Vortex into mighty bash the profile is awesome with interrupt

----------


## tinyblaze

> Combat actions
> 
> Faerie Fire if not up on the target
> Keep Savage Roar up.
> Healing Touch if Predatory Swiftness is up and you have 4 combo points on your target
> Healing Touch if Predatory Swiftness is up and you have 1.5 seconds left on the buff
> Tiger's Fury only if energy is below 35 (So you won't energy cap)
> Sync Berserk right after Tiger's Fury (it's worth waiting for TF)
> Rip if it will be atleast 15% stronger (See bleed ratios)
> ...


was curios how many of this is the feral rotation respecting, just curios as i am just leveling a druid

----------


## firepong

> was curios how many of this is the feral rotation respecting, just curios as i am just leveling a druid


It pretty much does all of that, though I think she left it up to the user on if they ant to use Potions in the fight. Don't think that is coded in.

The funny ass thing is "Ferocious Bite if at 5 CPs and Rip has 8 seconds or more duration." has been done in my rotation (When I was still updating it instead of helping Cute when I can) since Cata. They just recently changed it to 8 seconds or higher 2 patches ago on TheFluidDruid. Made me laugh when I seen them finally change this. back in Cata when I started and I had it set to < 6 seconds, it was actually loosing DPS over > 8 seconds.

----------


## Cranley123

How do I turn off the Auto Interrupt for Warrior Profile and is the Defensive coodlowns linked with offensive cooldowns by pressing Right Control or something else? Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## jamesws70

Perhaps it was because I didn't have the multi in the drop down as well before. I "Downloaded Updates" as well as put both single and multi in the drop downs and it works just fine now. I'm managing 56k with no gems/enchants and I'm not hit/exp cap'd just yet.

Time to reforge/gem  :Smile: 

Now I need to find a good Moonkin script  :Smile: 

Thanks for the assistance and timely replies.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> How do I turn off the Auto Interrupt for Warrior Profile and is the Defensive coodlowns linked with offensive cooldowns by pressing Right Control or something else? Thanks


Should be able to remove "Interrupts" and "Defensive" from the Rotation list in pqr for the profile.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk 4

----------


## nukomave

Hey, using the druid rotation version 141. In combat I get this error:



```
Message: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:574: attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 10/04/13 23:34:25
Count: 4
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:574: in function <[string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:542>
```

Doesn't seem to be all the time so not sure what's causing it.

----------


## lantus

> Hey, using the druid rotation version 141. In combat I get this error:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Message: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:574: attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)
> Time: 10/04/13 23:34:25
> Count: 4
> Stack: [C]: ?
> ...


Hello there, 1st of all thanks for all the hard work! 

I am getting the same type of error as the person above when I used the feral druid profile in ToT LFR today, not sure what's causing it. It just happens randomly in and even out of combat.

----------


## fefdbi

I'm having loads of fun with Arms, Thanks a lot for all the time and effort you put in these profiles.

Yesterday i tried your Assassination, as soon as i load the profile in PQI i get lots of UI error from my other add-ons Bug grabber add-on stops working due to too many errors and some of my add-ons stop working (Carbonite and Poisoner comes in mind).

Rotation seems to be working but i don't have this problem with other Rogue profiles and Other Class profiles and even your own Arms profile.

----------


## tinyblaze

i have some questions, the feral profile does a mangle/shred as the first attack coming out of stealth. Wouldn't ravage be superior? as it will crit 100% thus generating 2 combo points in the start?
also will the profile keep tiger's fury to be used for every other shred and is DoC supported as in it will apply bleeds with the debuff or just continue with the rotation after getting the buff
last thing:
Mangle>Shred is a dps increase, albeit not much of one in terms of raw numbers.

Both Mangle/Shred increase the Rip duration by 2 seconds (maximum of 3 times or 6 seconds).
Mangle costs less energy at the sacrifice of less damage and no positional requirement. That 7 energy over the course of a fight adds up to give Mangle a better damage per energy (DPE) then Shred. Those extra combo points are used for re-applying bleeds when you have RPPM procs (RoR/Renataki). Currently rank 1 feral uses this. He only uses shred during berkserk
so could that be added to the profile? maybe as a toggle for prefference

----------


## Ninjaderp

^ Tinyblaze, the feralprofile does Ravage when you attack from behind in stealth, doesnt it? Thats how I remember it anyway. DoC is working with bleeds iirc.

----------


## Bottter

That´s not correct , i´ve tried this now a couple of times and he never uses ravage

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> That´s not correct , i´ve tried this now a couple of times and he never uses ravage


I and many others can tell you it does as I use it all the time to open with. Main issue could be when you goto attack that you are not behind, the detection is accurate and sensitive, the target.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yes like Cute says, you are probably not facing the mob from behind when you approach it causing it to use a different spell.

To make sure, be absolutely sure you approach the mob in stealth from behind and put up PQInterfaces Ability Editor and see what it prints when you let the profile open.

----------


## tinyblaze

> I and many others can tell you it does as I use it all the time to open with. Main issue could be when you goto attack that you are not behind, the detection is accurate and sensitive, the target.
> 
> Sent from my One using Tapatalk 4


Ok, then it must be that i wasn't behind the target. Can you give me an oppinion on the other things i wrote? I am just in the process of leveling for now and can't test it

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Ok, then it must be that i wasn't behind the target. Can you give me an oppinion on the other things i wrote? I am just in the process of leveling for now and can't test it


Currently the profile only uses mangle over shred when you have 2pc t16, aside from that it shreds when behind and mangles in front unless tf or berserk and the shred glyph.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk 4

----------


## cukiemunster

2 pc t15*

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> 2 pc t15*
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


Right....thanks cukie

Sent from my One using Tapatalk 4

----------


## tinyblaze

i understand that, is it a posibility that you could add mangle support too? i said my reasons earlier. also tiger's fury save for every other rip and DoC for dot refreshes. I am just asking

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> i understand that, is it a posibility that you could add mangle support too? i said my reasons earlier. also tiger's fury save for every other rip and DoC for dot refreshes. I am just asking


I have a much more advanced rip dot management the analyzes the potential dot DMG a new rip would do and compares it to the current rip dot DMG and if a certain threshold is met then it will apply a new rip.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk 4

----------


## firepong

> That´s not correct , i´ve tried this now a couple of times and he never uses ravage


Works for me as well. The best way to make sure it is actually working is to let the profile go stealth for you. And make sure to left click and not right click when your targeting the target.

----------


## piratepetey

One thing I think might be going wrong (though I can't categorically prove it yet!) is that once we get into execute range, with blood in the water (refresh Rip with FB) it's not overwriting with a more powerful Rip. Some bosses can be in the <20% range for a minute or so, which would be a good candidate for applying a more powerful Rip instead of simply refreshing the old one.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> One thing I think might be going wrong (though I can't categorically prove it yet!) is that once we get into execute range, with blood in the water (refresh Rip with FB) it's not overwriting with a more powerful Rip. Some bosses can be in the <20% range for a minute or so, which would be a good candidate for applying a more powerful Rip instead of simply refreshing the old one.


Even at below 20% if a more powerful rip can be applied then it will.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Scubaman

How would I go about adding slash commands like CML's profiles for example /aoe to activate aoe on the druid profile? Btw this profile is awesome I use it for raiding and everything really. A big thank you!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> How would I go about adding slash commands like CML's profiles for example /aoe to activate aoe on the druid profile? Btw this profile is awesome I use it for raiding and everything really. A big thank you!


Slash commands are not implemented you can swap to aoe by hitting right shift.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4

----------


## oppiz2

Hey, quick question: how can I stop the profile from turning off after 5 minutes on test dummy?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Hey, quick question: how can I stop the profile from turning off after 5 minutes on test dummy?


That is a bit tricky, I was originally going to make that user modifiable when I was working on PQI interface but since I never got anywhere with that it was never addressed. The code though resides under 'Initial' look for a line that says cTime=300 and either change the 300 to the time in seconds you want or comment out / delete that section of code.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4

----------


## xXPat30Xx

Hi ! First, i really like your profile  :Smile:  

I'm not a feral pro, so i have some questions ! ( and btw, i speak english really bad )

1- when you use feral leap when prowled, is it better to use Ravage! ? the profile use mangle right away i think
2- Can you add Lifeblood/Sinaps etc on CD/Berserk ? :P
3- Question there. Is it better to not use Berserk under Lust ? i think the energy bar goes fast enough under hero, but like i said, im not a elitist :P

Enough for now.  :Smile: 

Keep up your good work !

edit : i just saw ppl asking questions about Ravage, i use feral charge, i might be behind the target ...

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Sadly the move left me broke for some time and I happened to run out of wow time, this is going to make updates to the profiles difficult at best until I can get up and running again, I also need a WiFi card.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Sadly the move left me broke for some time and I happened to run out of wow time, this is going to make updates to the profiles difficult at best until I can get up and running again, I also need a WiFi card.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


We missing you dear!! Btw my friend have the ravage issue when he use the leap while stealthed!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## xwxcrazyloki

Bug:
Druid regrowth out of combat targets current target regardless of self or not.

----------


## Ehnoah

Hey, simply question, I using your Kitty profile and sometime it happen I have 5 Combo Points but he not use it (it take some Secounds, he Continue his rotation I Guess), do I something wrong?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Hey, simply question, I using your Kitty profile and sometime it happen I have 5 Combo Points but he not use it (it take some Secounds, he Continue his rotation I Guess), do I something wrong?


One possibility is the profile is building energy for a more powerful ferocious bite, as 50 energy does more than 25.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Ehnoah

Thats it! Oh god PQR make me brain dead ^^

----------


## Oldie

Hello,
Thanks for the great profiles, sorry to hear you'll be out for a while. quick question - Is there a way to add a small delay (either random or not) to the interrupt abilities? I tried to change the skull bash one to:



```
if incom and check(sb) and Interruptable(t,sb) then
	PQR_DelayRotation(.3)
	cast(gsi(sb),t) 
end
```

That didn't seem to work, it still interrupts faster than I can even see the cast.

Thanks

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Some people consider that a feature, but I know it can cause a few raised eyebrows and unwanted attention. I been toying with the idea of redoing the interrupts or just scraping them for a premade interrupt profile.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4

----------


## cukiemunster

> Some people consider that a feature, but I know it can cause a few raised eyebrows and unwanted attention. I been toying with the idea of redoing the interrupts or just scraping them for a premade interrupt profile.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


Yeah, I got called out for instant interrupts about a month ago. Since then I've been using Alpha Interrupt, set to interrupt between 50-80%. Randomization is a wonderful thing lol.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ninjaderp

Did someone call you out on it during raid? I've never had anyone complain about my interrupts during raids ^^

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Did someone call you out on it during raid? I've never had anyone complain about my interrupts during raids ^^


I'm usually thanked lol

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4

----------


## cukiemunster

> Did someone call you out on it during raid? I've never had anyone complain about my interrupts during raids ^^


Indeed lol. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Oldie

Thanks, is there no easy way to add a simple delay to the code like I tried to do?

----------


## chumii

Hi,
just testing your feral profile, cause i love your arms <3
i looked through the abilities and saw the "PQIInit". If I load the profile PQI doesnt get any config, is this still wip? or am i using a wrong pqi version or sth? would love to have some settings ingame

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Hi,
> just testing your feral profile, cause i love your arms <3
> i looked through the abilities and saw the "PQIInit". If I load the profile PQI doesnt get any config, is this still wip? or am i using a wrong pqi version or sth? would love to have some settings ingame


It's wip

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4

----------


## tinyblaze

> It's wip
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


Would it be to hard if i try to alter code so that it only uses mangle over shred except berserk and high energy pool. Or could a toggle be added please? It.s very good for council so i can sustain rip on 2 targets

----------


## nukomave

Posted this a couple pages back, but got no reply. Seems I'm not the only one its happening too either. Getting this error during combat quite alot. Any idea why?



```
Message: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:574: attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 10/10/13 10:58:11
Count: 423
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:574: in function <[string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:542>
```

----------


## Ninjaderp

Datafile-error, are you sure you have the .lua file in the data-folder?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Posted this a couple pages back, but got no reply. Seems I'm not the only one its happening too either. Getting this error during combat quite alot. Any idea why?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Message: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:574: attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)
> Time: 10/10/13 10:58:11
> Count: 423
> Stack: [C]: ?
> ...


There are a few if those that I haven't been able to completely track down yet, however they don't seem to prevent the rotation from working.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4

----------


## tinyblaze

Y u no love mangle  :Frown:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Y u no love mangle


Because I'm at work and haven't been able to do anything for the past 2 weeks

Edit: Also it already works as you requested with 2pc T15

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Y u no love mangle


Mangle sounds like Mango.... how can ANYONE not love mango.....!!!!!!

----------


## tinyblaze

I posted some pages ago a comparison between shred and mangle and asked if it would be possible to be implemented. I didn t want to spam you, or in any way to disrespect i just tought you missed it. I guess i could tweak the code into thinking i have 2pc tier 15. Is the 2pc t 15 replacing all shreds with mangles or only under some conditions(does shred during berserk or to avoid energy capping)? I am away for some time and couldn t check thecode. Best of luck

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> I posted some pages ago a comparison between shred and mangle and asked if it would be possible to be implemented. I didn t want to spam you, or in any way to disrespect i just tought you missed it. I guess i could tweak the code into thinking i have 2pc tier 15. Is the 2pc t 15 replacing all shreds with mangles or only under some conditions(does shred during berserk or to avoid energy capping)? I am away for some time and couldn t check thecode. Best of luck


It shreds on berserk yes, and forcing the gear check to return true would force it to use mangle how you want.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Yiqubha

any plans on a TG fury rotation? I am currently using your arms one and it is absolutely stunning how well it functions. I recently hit ilvl 540+ though and fury warriors are clearly pulling ahead in dps at this point. Would love to see one ! +rep & keep up the great work !

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> any plans on a TG fury rotation? I am currently using your arms one and it is absolutely stunning how well it functions. I recently hit ilvl 540+ though and fury warriors are clearly pulling ahead in dps at this point. Would love to see one ! +rep & keep up the great work !


I don't know anything about fury  :Frown: 

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk

----------


## oppiz2

Hey, thanks alot for the previous answer  :Smile: 
I also want to ask you one more thing. Is it possible to make Fists of Fury to only be casted if CD on Rising Sun Kick > 2sec? it sometimes keeps my RSK on CD which is quite a DPS loss. //Later Edit: Adding a "and cd(rsk)>=2" to FoF would solve this?


```
and cd(fof)==0 
and cd(rsk)>=2
and sir(gsi(jab),t)==1 
and pow<=30 
and death==false 
--and chi>=3 
and tpr > 4 
and tmp > 5 
and not ubid(p,enb)
```

Also, is it possible to make it cast Tigereye Brew when trinkets proc (it can be if stacks>10 or without). You can point me through the rotation and I can adjust a few things, I am not a stranger of programming but I can't put head to tails of the profile (granted, I didn't spend much time analyzing it)

----------


## tinyblaze

currently if you have 5 combo points and rip is down and rake is down the profile will rake first then rip thus wasting a combo points, would suggest to move rip over rake in the rotation manager

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> currently if you have 5 combo points and rip is down and rake is down the profile will rake first then rip thus wasting a combo points, would suggest to move rip over rake in the rotation manager


Ill test and see how that change plays out.

5min dps test on Shrine dummy @ 529ilvl

Rake over Rip - 41,722,584dmg @ 135,086dps

Rip over Rake - 43,553,215dmg @ 140,963dps

----------


## monopoly8

assuming i do indivudal test as well, what would i do for that to see said rip>rake

Rake over Rip - 41,722,584dmg @ 135,086dps

Rip over Rake - 43,553,215dmg @ 140,963dps[/QUOTE]

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

tinyblaze suggested just moving rip up in the rotation so its before rake

----------


## LiquidAtoR

I'm sure they are reported before but just in case:
Version 1.4.1



```
Date: 2013-10-15 10:07:16
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 8
Message: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."] line 200:
   attempt to perform arithmetic on global 'timestart' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:200: ttd()
   [string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:839: ?()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
      [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
```

and


```
Date: 2013-10-15 10:21:41
ID: 2
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."] line 574:
   attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:574:
      [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:542
```

Like what you've done with the profile. It does a excellent job.

I've tried looking trough several pages in this topic but couldn't find a link to the best talent/glyph/reforge setup with this rotation.
I understand that most (if not all) is supported, but I can imagine there has to be some sort of optimal setup with this rotation.
I'm currently running a talentbuild out of own preferation (not in spec with any of the major sites), but can't help wonder if I can push more DPS.

Thanks for all your work.

----------


## cukiemunster

Right now FoN/DoC is the highest dps spec. However FoN is not yet supported in the latest release so you will have to fire them off manually.

If you want the profile to do it for you go with SotF/DoC.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Update should be out tonight for Feral and Shaman

----------


## tinyblaze

May i ask what are the feral update changes?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> May i ask what are the feral update changes?


FoN support
Better sub-25 Rip management
Better clearcasting support
More tweaks to try and provide RoRo support without having RoRo myself.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Hi all. I was developing private feral profile for long time. Good news - its +3k dps over simcraft WITHOUT SECOND POT. Bad news - every damn profile should be INIDIVIDUALLY configured. Generic profiles like this one or mine UNDERPERFORM. I cant even release/sell my own private profile because its going to UNDERPERFORM this generic profile without specific gear/talents.


Not sure if this is a good post or bad....Not sure what you mean by this to be honest.

----------


## elderain

Love the profile for Windwalker so far, better than the previous one I was using but I noticed the lack of support for SEF (Kuukuu's has hotkey+mouseover support which is pretty handy). Any plans for something like that?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I could, glad to heard someone is using my WW profile (Touch of Death is amazing!)

----------


## tinyblaze

is the feral update up already? i tried updating but it says current revision is 1.4.1

----------


## Aegeus

For some reason, the Rogue profile(Assassination) gets hung trying to cast Envenom.

----------


## damadorpl

> I could, glad to heard someone is using my WW profile (Touch of Death is amazing!)


its very funne - i did it from lvl 1 to 90 - now is my main alt  :Smile:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> is the feral update up already? i tried updating but it says current revision is 1.4.1


No I was hoping to get cukie to beta for me before posting....




> For some reason, the Rogue profile(Assassination) gets hung trying to cast Envenom.


Strange, I'll do some testing on this.




> its very funne - i did it from lvl 1 to 90 - now is my main alt


^_^ awesome

----------


## cukiemunster

> No I was hoping to get cukie to beta for me before posting....


We worked on it for a bit tonight, coming along smashingly. Only a few things to tweak/add into the FoN logic and testing.
Expect some nice improvements  :Big Grin: 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## oppiz2

```
and cd(fof)==0 
and cd(rsk)>=2
and sir(gsi(jab),t)==1 
and pow<=30 
and death==false 
--and chi>=3 
and tpr > 4 
and tmp > 5 
and not ubid(p,enb)
```

The condition highlighted in red brings quite a nice addition to your rotation for Windwalker  :Smile:

----------


## rafaelmoreira

> FoN support
> Better sub-25 Rip management
> Better clearcasting support
> More tweaks to try and provide RoRo support without having RoRo myself.


It would be lovely to see FoN working with this profile. Since this profile is almost perfect. But until 1.4.1 you should not use FoN even though you can click on it because it will not reaply rake if the mob have the treant rake, so it would be a DPS loss, i hope to see this fixed on the new one. ^^
By the way, sorry for the english and thanks for the profile Cuty. ^^

----------


## cukiemunster

I just looked back over some of my WoL logs and it seems that the profile still casts rake even though the treants rake is also up. My rake on a top 20 Blackfuse ranking had 98% uptime, and treant uptime at ~45% uptime. This is using FoN manually, not with the profile using it for me. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## alexxjr

I could beta test the enhancement shaman for you if you like  :Smile:

----------


## rafaelmoreira

> I just looked back over some of my WoL logs and it seems that the profile still casts rake even though the treants rake is also up. My rake on a top 20 Blackfuse ranking had 98% uptime, and treant uptime at ~45% uptime. This is using FoN manually, not with the profile using it for me. 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


My up time is somewhere between 80% when using FoN by hand, and 98% when not using it, maybe some addon causing lua errors i guess, i'll look it up. ^^

----------


## cukiemunster

It'll be a bit before I can check it out in game though. I almost wish there is an issue with rake tbh since I am destroying the meters now, so if I could get extra rake damage that would be awesome lol. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## rafaelmoreira

> It'll be a bit before I can check it out in game though. I almost wish there is an issue with rake tbh since I am destroying the meters now, so if I could get extra rake damage that would be awesome lol. 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


I just disable all my addons but skada, and it reaplied the rake so i was probably some lua error...sorry about that

and i saw some people asking for cute change mangle over shred and i did it on a farly easy way.
1 - open pqr
2 - click on select
3 - click on ability editor
4 - select druid on class
5 - select the cuteone profile
6 - look for Shred in abilities
7 - click on it
8 - look for this line (if t15count >= 2 then)
9 - change the number 2 for 0
10 - dont forget to save it

It will make cuteone profile ask for not 2 t15 pieces to use mangle over shred but only 0 pieces lol

----------


## Kiwasad

Any word on the FoN support and other updates?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Still beta testing

----------


## anclav

Hi, using your profile for a long time, wanna say Tnx, really good job!
but wanna ask few questions:
1) does it support Rune of Re-Origination (link), i mean does it re-apply Rip & Rake when its proc, since its still best trinket?
2) and does profile suport t16 - 2 and 4 piece bonus, not sure if it should be. Noticed after pull under all cd's and procs it doesent use for a few sec abilities when you have 100% energy = dps loss. (When 4 piece bonus procs under tigers fury it gives 3 extra bars energy after any finisher, so when energy gets really fast full after all dots applied it doesent use any finisher abilities fo some sec with a 100% energy bar - Ferocious Bite for example).
Sorry for no logs, just noticed yesterday after gettin 4th piece of tier.
Thank you!

----------


## cukiemunster

Yes the profile supports RoRo. Currently it will reapply rake when the is 1.5 seconds left in RoRo, and it should always refresh with a new Rip I'd you get 5 cp and it is still up.

I too got my 4pc last night so it will be interesting to see what needs to be added to the profile to support it.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Yes the profile supports RoRo. Currently it will reapply rake when the is 1.5 seconds left in RoRo, and it should always refresh with a new Rip I'd you get 5 cp and it is still up.
> 
> I too got my 4pc last night so it will be interesting to see what needs to be added to the profile to support it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


...and stuff like this is why it's still in beta test as I do not have RoRo nor 2/4 T16

----------


## cukiemunster

> ...and stuff like this is why it's still in beta test as I do not have RoRo nor 2/4 T16


Indeed. Tbh I haven't even looked at what difference t16 is rotation wise because I was last in line for the tokens in my guild. I only had 1 piece going into this week, but got my chest because everyone else had it, then I coined 2 more tokens last night. 

So if anyone has any insight for Cute regarding t16 changes please feel free to share. I looked briefly last night but the only thing I found was potentially a new opener.

Please also provide links if possible. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Nevodark

Is there any way to reduce the immense FPS lag i get whilst useing this ? D:

Great profile otherwise though

----------


## cukiemunster

> Is there any way to reduce the immense FPS lag i get whilst useing this ? D:
> 
> Great profile otherwise though


If you are getting big FPS lag then it's probably an addon conflicting. Disable all addons and see if it's still there. If not then turn them back on one at a time to find the culprit. I use to get ~40%fps drops in raid until I figured out it was recount. Swapped to skada and no problems since. 

Also are you using EN client? 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Nevodark

> If you are getting big FPS lag then it's probably an addon conflicting. Disable all addons and see if it's still there. If not then turn them back on one at a time to find the culprit. I use to get ~40%fps drops in raid until I figured out it was recount. Swapped to skada and no problems since. 
> 
> Also are you using EN client? 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


Ill try disableing recount and seeing what happens. and yeah EN.

----------


## CodeMyLife

> Ill try disableing recount and seeing what happens. and yeah EN.


Also make sure Interface/Help/Display Lua Errors is checked for testing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Nevodark

> Also make sure Interface/Help/Display Lua Errors is checked for testing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Seemed to be recount like he said. Still getting lower FPS then normal however but im to lazy to trawl through all of my addons.

Happend a bit with tidyplates aswell but i updated the addon and it seems to work fine.

----------


## LiquidAtoR

> Seemed to be recount like he said. Still getting lower FPS then normal however but im to lazy to trawl through all of my addons.
> 
> Happend a bit with tidyplates aswell but i updated the addon and it seems to work fine.


There's quite a few that cause lag. ForteExorcist and many other cooldown addons are notorious for this.
Recount is actually quite efficient, it's just the sheer amount of data to calculate and track that could cause lag but generally it doesn't.

----------


## cassrgs

skada its less resource hungry then recount with the advantage of multiple windows.

----------


## Bottter

Is there an easy way to disable time to die on rip dot?

----------


## Nevodark

Sometimes (During Heroism mainly) it will energy cap with 5 combo points and not cast bite / rip for a few seconds.

Any reason for this or is stuff just happening to fast ? : o


EDIT: Its allso replaceing a strong rip with a weaker rip in the execute range but this isant as much of an issue as its normally just slightly weaker.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Is there an easy way to disable time to die on rip dot?


Why would you need this?




> Sometimes (During Heroism mainly) it will energy cap with 5 combo points and not cast bite / rip for a few seconds.
> 
> Any reason for this or is stuff just happening to fast ? : o
> 
> 
> EDIT: Its allso replaceing a strong rip with a weaker rip in the execute range but this isant as much of an issue as its normally just slightly weaker.


Not sure, as for the other point i have re-worked how the profile handles sub-25% and I will go ahead and release that later tonight *promise*

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Feral updated to 1.4.2 - FoN Support and Sub-25% Logic Improvements (not completely happy with it but i did promise did i not?)
Enhancement updated to 1.0.3 - 5.4 Code enhancements

----------


## Bottter

for blackfuse hc on Conveyor Belts , you have 20 seconds to do dmg on your target and a strong rip dot can kill your target when its out of range

----------


## cassrgs

it seems fon rakes dont consumes doc charges but benefits from them (from fluid druid forum). it seems its a bug. can anyone confirm it? so maybe a check on fon skill before castin could increase a little bit our deeps? ^.^

----------


## Xopo

Getting Internal Server error last 2 days everytime I try to get warrior rotation  :Frown:  just been down or broken atm?

----------


## cukiemunster

> it seems fon rakes dont consumes doc charges but benefits from them (from fluid druid forum). it seems its a bug. can anyone confirm it? so maybe a check on fon skill before castin could increase a little bit our deeps? ^.^


According to The Fluid Druid - View topic - FoN vs SotF it was fixed.

----------


## monopoly8

^^ confirmed fixed a few weeks ago.

im not sure that i like that treants are being cast immediately without a rune proc, not sure if anyone else experiencing same problem, either way i just moved tier 4 to left collumn and i just keep controlling the trees which is honestly okay by me  :Smile:

----------


## cukiemunster

> ^^ confirmed fixed a few weeks ago.
> 
> im not sure that i like that treants are being cast immediately without a rune proc, not sure if anyone else experiencing same problem, either way i just moved tier 4 to left collumn and i just keep controlling the trees which is honestly okay by me


If you have TED, it dumps all charges available ASAP so it has max stacks going into the Rake damage.

With RoRo, it waits until there is less than 1 second left in the proc, then dumps all charges so Rake is buffed by the mastery buff, but all melee attacks are after your stats return to normal.

If you have AoC, right now the profile is set to dump all charges as soon as it procs. I have it set myself to wait until theres 15 seconds left, then dump, but not dump if theres less than 5 seconds left. This way the entire treant's melee attacks are buffed by the agility from AoC. if this is something you want to change, open up the Tier 4 talent in ability editor, change 


```
	if (dex<=1 or ubid(p,146310)) and fonchrg > 0 then
		cast(gsi(fon))
	end
```

to


```
 if ((dex<=15 and dex>5) or ubid(p,146310)) and fonchrg > 0 then
  cast(gsi(fon))
 end
```

The only time it should cast without a trinket proc up is when you hit 3 charges, then it dumps only 1 to avoid being capped. If you have RoRo, it should cast with less than 1 second left, dumping all charges.

----------


## gamer6321

It seems like Incarnation kitty isnt popping anymore i've reloaded and relaunched and edited rotation and it still doesnt seem to be working.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> It seems like Incarnation kitty isnt popping anymore i've reloaded and relaunched and edited rotation and it still doesnt seem to be working.


I'll look into this, dont expect it tongiht as its almost bed time for me.

----------


## Bottter

Could it be that FoN rake and my own rake , have the same id and the profile cant detect it?

with FoN my rake drops to 60% uptime and with Sotf i have near to 100%

----------


## Nevodark

updated and it seems to spam rake back to back constantly for long periods of time is this intentional or(Im a scrub i realise this is because it does more damage then mangle spam now but my next point is still an issue)? It seems to replace very strong rakes with rather weak ones. by like 60k or more sometimes D:

seems to work much better sub 25% for keeping up good rips however :3

And like the people below me said it often mangle / rake spams at 5 CP.

----------


## nukomave

Thanks for the update. Although sometimes (can't tell when/why, seems random) it will sit at 5 combo points and still use mangle/shred without dumping combo points first. Apart from that the new changes are great! Thanks again.

----------


## tinyblaze

with the newest update is it still possible to force mangle spam for 2t15? i see you are working on a logic of when to use the combo generators, thanks for the update. edit: i see it's working now , sorry
also i am seeing the same bug as the person before me, it's often siting on 5 points and shreding/mangle

----------


## Apsalaar

> If you have TED, it dumps all charges available ASAP so it has max stacks going into the Rake damage.
> 
> With RoRo, it waits until there is less than 1 second left in the proc, then dumps all charges so Rake is buffed by the mastery buff, but all melee attacks are after your stats return to normal.
> 
> If you have AoC, right now the profile is set to dump all charges as soon as it procs. I have it set myself to wait until theres 15 seconds left, then dump, but not dump if theres less than 5 seconds left. This way the entire treant's melee attacks are buffed by the agility from AoC. if this is something you want to change, open up the Tier 4 talent in ability editor, change 
> 
> 
> ```
> 	if (dex<=1 or ubid(p,146310)) and fonchrg > 0 then
> ...


Running RoRo and Haromms, and it seems to dump charges on cooldown?

----------


## Ehnoah

Just a Question, is Arms Profile using Execute on Procc?

----------


## cassrgs

> Running RoRo and Haromms, and it seems to dump charges on cooldown?


im using Ted 561 ad roro 530 and its using 3 charges regardless of procs and the nexts ones on cd regardless of trinkets too. Can anyone else confirm it?

----------


## cukiemunster

I just tested out the new build, and it does not dump FoN charges outside of trinket procs for me. Make sure that if you are testing on the dummy that you are using the Raiders dummy, not a low health one. I am using 530 RoRo and 574 AoC

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> updated and it seems to spam rake back to back constantly for long periods of time is this intentional or(Im a scrub i realise this is because it does more damage then mangle spam now but my next point is still an issue)? It seems to replace very strong rakes with rather weak ones. by like 60k or more sometimes D:
> 
> seems to work much better sub 25% for keeping up good rips however :3
> 
> And like the people below me said it often mangle / rake spams at 5 CP.


Rake will cast if its dot dmg is greater than the current one and also if the rake damage is greater than the mangle damage.
As for CP generation spamming at 5 CP....yea sorry about that i was testing some simcraft code and forgot to add a check for 5 CP... you can fix this this by replacing the code under the Shred ability with the following...


```
if ubid(p,cf) and AOEMode==0 and incom and not IsStealthed() and sir(gsi(mgl),t)==1 and cp < 5 then
	if ubid(p,inc) and pow>=45 then
		cast(gsi(rvf))
	elseif check(rk) and (ttd(t) - rkr) > 3 and ((crkd * (rkr + 1)) - (rkd * rkr)) > mgld then
		cast(gsi(rk))
	elseif check(shr) and (ubid(p,cc) or (ubid(p,ber) and (srf==true or behind==true)) or repow>=15) and not ubid(p,inc) then
		cast(gsi(shr))
	elseif check(mgl) and not ubid(p,inc) then
		cast(gsi(mgl))
	end
end
```

----------


## nukomave

Thanks for the quick fix

----------


## Nevodark

> Rake will cast if its dot dmg is greater than the current one and also if the rake damage is greater than the mangle damage.
> As for CP generation spamming at 5 CP....yea sorry about that i was testing some simcraft code and forgot to add a check for 5 CP... you can fix this this by replacing the code under the Shred ability with the following...
> 
> 
> ```
> if ubid(p,cf) and AOEMode==0 and incom and not IsStealthed() and sir(gsi(mgl),t)==1 and cp < 5 then
> 	if ubid(p,inc) and pow>=45 then
> 		cast(gsi(rvf))
> 	elseif check(rk) and (ttd(t) - rkr) > 3 and ((crkd * (rkr + 1)) - (rkd * rkr)) > mgld then
> ...


Thanks for the 5 CP fix.

But the issue with rake still happens where it ends up replaceing a very strong rake with an incredibly weak one as it uses 1 to many rakes after my trinket procs have ended D:

Maybe just a latency issue? but i only have about 40 MS most of the time.

----------


## Apsalaar

Tried Force of Nature with Haromms, Rampage and Renataki, and the new profile dumps all charges on Cooldown, Havn't been able to get my hands on an AOC.

Not that I am complaining, profile as a whole is truly amazing!!!!
Ilvl 565. only MotW, raiding Dummy. SotF+DoC

----------


## cukiemunster

> Tried Force of Nature with Haromms, Rampage and Renataki, and the new profile dumps all charges on Cooldown, Havn't been able to get my hands on an AOC.
> 
> Not that I am complaining, profile as a whole is truly amazing!!!!
> Ilvl 565. only MotW, raiding Dummy. SotF+DoC


Try running the profile without any trinkets equipped to see if it still uses them on CD. 313k dps is quite high for only MotW. I am also 565 ilvl and average about 265k dps over the 5 minute test with 4pc t16, 530 RoRo and 574 AoC. 

Judging by your numbers are you running with 2pc t15 and 2pc t16?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Apsalaar

4 piece t16. 549 RoRo, 580 Haromms, 580 Malkorok Polearm. Was lucky with proccs on that attempt, usually around 89-90M damage done over 5min,


e: Tried with no trinkets equipped, still uses all charges on CD.

----------


## cukiemunster

You must have changed the way the profile handles shred/mangle then. Without 2pc t15 the profile shouldn't mangle that much the way it comes. I've been trying to get a H Lei Shen group through openraid for H RoRo, but it's quite frustrating lol. 

I honestly have no idea why it is issuing FoN on CD outside of trinkets.... I have tried every combination of trinkets I have, roro, renataki, aoc, ted, it's all used correctly by the profile. I even tried completely naked lol. I would probably recommend a brand new installation of PQR and the profile. I've had issues previously that's required me to do the same. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Apsalaar

> You must have changed the way the profile handles shred/mangle then. Without 2pc t15 the profile shouldn't mangle that much the way it comes. I've been trying to get a H Lei Shen group through openraid for H RoRo, but it's quite frustrating lol. 
> 
> I honestly have no idea why it is issuing FoN on CD outside of trinkets.... I have tried every combination of trinkets I have, roro, renataki, aoc, ted, it's all used correctly by the profile. I even tried completely naked lol. I would probably recommend a brand new installation of PQR and the profile. I've had issues previously that's required me to do the same. 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


Was a completly fresh install using the links from the first post here :Smile:  Have not changed anything bar the change to Shred Cute posted a page back.

Doing 90M over 5min consistently is more than ok with me, and if I play FoN I prefer to use them manually anyway. 

Could there be any "config saves" that lingers anywhere?(Don't have a clue if there is any outside of PQI)

----------


## cassrgs

it seems the problem its a mistype

the code on t4 



```
if (dex<=1 or ubid(p,146310)) and fonchrg > 0 then
		cast(gsi(fon))
	end
```

it consideres using fon when dex =0 so when no buff, so on cd

changed for




```
if (dex>=1 or ubid(p,146310)) and fonchrg > 0 then
		cast(gsi(fon))
	end
```

and its working fine now

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Could also make it...




```
if ((dex>0 and dex<=1)or ubid(p,146310)) and fonchrg > 0 then
		cast(gsi(fon))
	end
```

and that will fix it, fix it

----------


## cukiemunster

> it seems the problem its a mistype
> 
> the code on t4 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if (dex<=1 or ubid(p,146310)) and fonchrg > 0 then
> 		cast(gsi(fon))
> ...


Good catch. I use the modified Tier4 FoN code that I posted a few pages back, so I guess that's why it wasn't using them on CD for me.


```
if ((dex<=15 and dex>5) or ubid(p,146310)) and fonchrg > 0 then
  cast(gsi(fon))
 end
```

----------


## Apsalaar

YOU guys are the best, working flawless now :Smile:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

bleh Incarnation doesnt seem to want to cast at all despite the coding being right, I will see if i cant get this fixed tonight, was hoping to get it here at lunch but out of time. Later all

----------


## tinyblaze

1. sometimes it spams the error message for not being behind the target and the rotation, if you could please add a check to shred during ooc procs or dunno for sure when they happen during the rotation. i have the shred glyph so it's not during berserk/tiger's fury
2. sometimes during RoR procs the profile starts generating combo points and does a savage roar finisher. is it possible that if a proc occurs and sr is low, do a 0 cp sr to get time to apply a new rip till the proc expires? or maybe have the profile pooling more energy when waiting to ferocious bite maybe the RoR procs in the meantime
anyway thanks for the work and support of the profile

----------


## gamer6321

Yeah i have noticed the issue that the incarnation code was correct but was not popping. also even with a manual activation it will not use ravage.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Feral 1.4.3 is up

--Fixed Incarnation....AGAIN!
--Shred/Mangle logic Adjusted
--Adjusted some other logics throughout the profile.

----------


## tinyblaze

i don't know if it's the latest update, buy i noticed 3 times during a fight today that it was replacing RoR rakes just as it expired. my guess is that pqr still sees the RoR buff and it tries to do a rake if <1.5 of the buff left but sometimes it does it a bit late and it's overwrting a RoR rake or doing it at the very end and the server registers the rake without the RoR buff. Is is possible that you add more checks to that?

----------


## Goldstash

just updated profile and still using mangle....

----------


## tinyblaze

> just updated profile and still using mangle....


the profile is handling the combo generators pretty good. mangle is very good, for optimum dps shred should be only used during berserk or high energy periods. And rake when the rake damage+rake would be better than mangle

----------


## Goldstash

so it is normal that with 2 parts of t16 profile is using mangle over shred? if it is so than ok. since it is using shred during berserk and tf

----------


## billythefukingkid

how does one download these profiles?

----------


## cukiemunster

> so it is normal that with 2 parts of t16 profile is using mangle over shred? if it is so than ok. since it is using shred during berserk and tf


If you still have 2pc t15 then yes, if not then no. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Goldstash

well that's the prob. i don't have any parts of t15 and its still using mangle all the time....

----------


## tinyblaze

Use a CP generator Any of the following:
Omen of Clarity is up.
Rip or SR are about to expire.
Berserk is up.
TF is about to come off cooldown.
You're about to energy cap.
This is where you generate CP so you can actually do something.
Which generator you use (Ravage, Rake, Mangle or Shred) depends on a couple different
things. See the next section on CP generators!


Which CP Generator to Use and When

Not only is Rake one of our most potent bleeds, but it is also quite effective at dealing direct damage. It should be used any time it deals more damage than a Mangle (without clipping a stronger rake) which most typically happens during a Rune of Re-Origination proc, but can also happen during periods of high attack power in high item level gear.

Ravage should be used when possible (as a part of your opener when feasible) but is typically not used during the normal course of combat as Incarnation is an extremely poor talent for PvE.

Mangle and Shred are somewhat interchangeable; while Shred does deal 20% more damage it's more expensive and is therefore slightly less effective at generating combo points, the net result being that additional combo points equal out the direct damage loss when converted into additional Ferocious Bites. So which one should you use? Generally it's advisable to use Mangle as your primary CP generator and substitute in Shred during periods of high energy (such as Berserk, Omen of Clarity, and Heroism/Bloodlust), this will allow you to take advantage of the increased combo point generation to make Savage Roar and Rip a little easier to maintain, while minimalizing periods of energy capping.


Copy paste from the fluid druid webpage. it doesn't change the rotation with 2 t16


@billythe****ingkid To download the profile check the first post put the data file in the data folder and the other in profiles, druid folder
@cuteone please check my post on the previous page

----------


## cukiemunster

> well that's the prob. i don't have any parts of t15 and its still using mangle all the time....


In all honesty, it's not a big dps difference either way. Using Catus you can sim different methods of CP building, Shred only, Mangle only, or Shrangle. And the difference between the 3 for myself is nothing, sub 1k dps, which is pure RNG at that point.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

tinyblaze - RoRo is difficult for me to code for as I still have yet to get that damn trinket.....i even have a 2nd feral druid trying for it.

----------


## tinyblaze

@cukiemonster: I don't know if you have RoR. With the trinket it is practically impossible to apply a rip with only shred generating the combo points during the 10 second window. That's why it's preffred with this trinket
@cuteone: Ok, i understand. It's working pretty good nonetheless, it's just that from time to time it reapplyes a weaker rake in the end of RoR. It's a responsivness issue, from what i see the code is saying it should reapply in the buff is <1.5 seconds. But in reality sometimes it queues the rake and it goes off after the buff expires

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Try changing the rrr > 0 to rrr > 0.5 this will give a half sec cut-off

----------


## tinyblaze

thanks, will report, i will test with 0.5, 0.4 and lower to see how low can i get it without reapplying a weaker rake.

----------


## lallerpls

this is regarding the ench profile which is amazing i must say now i have 1 question tho:

is it possible to Add a key for using fire/earth elementals? when having the talent PE you can do incredible amounts of dps if you time your elementals with trinket procs, now e.g:

10 seconds till trinket procs are up

fire elemental is up in 5 sec

the bot will use the elemental as soon the FE comes off cooldown which is a huge dps lose

i now manually stop the bot> dps manually till my trinket comes up then pop FE and continue the bot. Which is much easier solve with keybind 

hope my english made sense

thanks

----------


## Buttbum

Hey I have a problem and it might not be related to your profile, but I'll ask here anyways.

I recently took up PQR and found your profile. As I understood it, this would be the perfect profile for Feral Druids. But I have one problem. I can't, for the love of God, get it to work. I start it with ALT+X and the Addon starts, but my character isn't moving. I've tried going back and forth, switching from AOE to Single, but nothing seems to work. Both profiles are active as Rotation 1 and Rotation 2.

I'm not running in 64bit and I've tried to reinstall it several times. Has anyone else had this problem?

----------


## alexxjr

Hey Buttbum

PQR is a rotation bot only, meaning it will do your rotation only. It will not move your character. The only thing it does is your rotation. Try to go near a target dummy with he profile activated and left click it. go behind it and it should open with ravage and then start the rotation.

----------


## Domax

> Hey Buttbum
> 
> PQR is a rotation bot only, meaning it will do your rotation only. It will not move your character. The only thing it does is your rotation. Try to go near a target dummy with he profile activated and left click it. go behind it and it should open with ravage and then start the rotation.


Strange, I've just updated this Druid profile to the latest and mine has stopped working altogether,
All my other profile ie Mage, Shadow Priest still work fine but this one has stopped working.
Any help on this?

----------


## alexxjr

Are you getting any lua errors at all? make sure that you haven't checked "Don't show lua errors" in your interface options

----------


## Buttbum

> Hey Buttbum
> 
> PQR is a rotation bot only, meaning it will do your rotation only. It will not move your character. The only thing it does is your rotation. Try to go near a target dummy with he profile activated and left click it. go behind it and it should open with ravage and then start the rotation.


I knew that already, and I've tried. I'm used to HB (Combatbot), so I know what it's mean to do. My problem is that it isn't doing anything. The plugin show what it's supposed to press, but nothing happens.

----------


## tinyblaze

i just noticed something with the feral profile. pretty much everytime it's putting a 4cp RIP, during RoR. in the ability it says >=4 cp but it should try to put a 5cp rip if it's possible like in you'll have enough energy until the proc fades. Like during openers with hero and berserk and sometimes when it procs when you already have 4 combo points or during execute when it's the most benefit. Is it possible that you add more checks for this? 

i'll post after the raid some ideas

----------


## alexxjr

> I knew that already, and I've tried. I'm used to HB (Combatbot), so I know what it's mean to do. My problem is that it isn't doing anything. The plugin show what it's supposed to press, but nothing happens.


Hmm, you sure you've selected the right profile and the program is detecting your character? Try to see if it's correct by using this link ([GUIDE] How to Setup and Use PQR)

If not, try to right click an enemy or a dummy and see if that works. Also, turn on LUA errors and see if you get any errors, if so, post them here. If nothing I've said helps. you might have to wait for CuteOne to get back to the thread to help you out  :Smile:

----------


## Domax

OK for me I've found out what stopped this profile from working.
It seems to be an add on that i use that seems to conflict with the druid profile.......
Amongst other add on's I also use "Ask mister robot" which is a gear optimize add on.
I turned this add off and the druid profile now works fine again, just to check I turned the add back on and it stopped the druid profile again.....

----------


## Buttbum

> Hmm, you sure you've selected the right profile and the program is detecting your character? Try to see if it's correct by using this link ([GUIDE] How to Setup and Use PQR)
> 
> If not, try to right click an enemy or a dummy and see if that works. Also, turn on LUA errors and see if you get any errors, if so, post them here. If nothing I've said helps. you might have to wait for CuteOne to get back to the thread to help you out


I've already tried all of this and I haven't had any LUA errors. And it is detecting my character and all.






> OK for me I've found out what stopped this profile from working.
> It seems to be an add on that i use that seems to conflict with the druid profile.......
> Amongst other add on's I also use "Ask mister robot" which is a gear optimize add on.
> I turned this add off and the druid profile now works fine again, just to check I turned the add back on and it stopped the druid profile again.....


This might be the same problem I have. I'm not able to test it until tomorrow, but I'll get back about it  :Smile:

----------


## alexxjr

Yeha, that addon seem to be interferring with both the Druid and the enhancement profiles. Used her enhancement profile for a while, but I switched back to CPOworks profile since it has PQI, which I love for the customization  :Smile:  Try to turn it off and see if it works. Should throw a lua error if the addon is intereferring though, at least mine did  :Smile:

----------


## cukiemunster

Reforganator is another one that causes problems. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## tinyblaze

repost cause i can't edit anymore
i just noticed something with the feral profile. pretty much everytime it's putting a 4cp RIP, during RoR. in the ability it says >=4 cp but it should try to put a 5cp rip if it's possible like in you'll have enough energy until the proc fades. Like during openers with hero and berserk and sometimes when it procs when you already have 4 combo points or during execute when it's the most benefit. Is it possible that you add more checks for this? 
is there a way to calculate the energy regen so you can a)if the ror buff lasts long enough to apply a 5 cp rip else apply a 4cp rip in the last 1.5 seconds

also the execute phase sometimes replaces a very strong rip dot with low one, no idea why. maybe create a new ability called feroexecute and place it above the ferocious bite that will pool energy when rip is under 5 and refresh it at 3, i assume that's the problem maybe cause it doesn't have energy in the last 3 seconds of rip to generate a cp and fero bite. or maybe the fero bite used earlier waits till >50 energy and that's why the dot is lost
also can you make it that it pool energy when you have a very strong rake/rip so it doesn't overwrite it in the last 3 seconds but let it expire so the buffed dots tick and reapply as soon as it's gone

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

So for the execute phase it should not be over writing a lower rip, i did quite extensive tests on this but i guess ill test more when i have the time.

----------


## Buttbum

After disabling AskMrRobot Addon, it all worked fine and dandy. Thanks for the replies  :Smile:

----------


## Domax

> After disabling AskMrRobot Addon, it all worked fine and dandy. Thanks for the replies


So it looks like some "add on's" have a problem with some profiles.
So if anybody does have a problem with profiles, try turning off your "add on's" one at a time till you find which one is affecting your profile.
As for my problem i had with this druid profile, I did have the LUA reporting turned off in the interface, so i turned it back on and right at the top of the error report was the "Ask Mister Robot" error
along with the profile error.
So please check your "add on's" before reporting error, like what i didn't. :Embarrassment: :confused:

----------


## Naptownz

Hi cuteone been using the feral profile for some time i've gotten MANY ranks thanks to your profile just wanted to tell you to keep up the good work  :Smile:  I've ranked on every fight in Siege so far thanks to this profile. only thing im curious and sorry if this is a dumb question but recently aquired heroic rune and havent heard if this profile is able to update rip for every time ror procs. just curious.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I personally do not have rune (curse you Blizz) so I can't say for sure but I have been working with those who do to try and properly support it. (long story short...I dunno, maybe)

----------


## tinyblaze

sent you a pm, i found some new bugs that might increase the dps, let me know when you have some free time 
except the above i posted, i found that rip is refreshed when <6 should be <3, also ferocious bite should have a higher energy pooling don't know if you can code it but it should fero bite if time till full energy is 1 sec (global cd) and i think it's spamming rake a bit too much(gonna check more)

----------


## tinyblaze

anyone with some knowledge that can help me improve the feral profile a bit as seeing cuteone hasn't been a lot active lately (props to cuteone, don't want to discredit in any way) i have a lot of dps tweaks to it, but i fail to implement it and have no idea how to debug my coding

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Who says I am not active lol?

----------


## tinyblaze

ah sorry, i was trying to trying to change some things about the things i already posted but i had barely and luck making it work and since i saw no response from you lately i figured maybe some other people using the profile would help me.
1. i found in the code that rip refresh is set to 108 power, if that means what i think it's 108% power, it should be 115% meaning 15% stronger when reapplying
2. when you have a better rip power dot active and you are at 5 cp and under 3 sec, it should pool energy until the rip expires and reapply it asap. Same for Rake, uptime and dot strength can be improved a bit with this. And even thrash :Smile: 
3. with the RoR i tryed adding some checks for different situations but all of them failed. If it has enough energy and the buff is still up it should try and apply a 5 cp rip. if the RoR duration is expiring soon and we are at 4cp, just apply it with 4 cp.
4. Rip is being refreshed under 6 seconds now. It should be under 3 seconds. So you could do a check for rip <6 to not waste combo points and pool enrgy for it the present rip is very buffed (point nr2)

----------


## Moonscarlet

Hey, suddenly today the warrior profile stopped working for me, it keep making the sound like it's trying to cast the abilities but it's not doing it ;S
Other profiles are working but this one isn't, no idea why, I hope you can help ;>

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Not sure what the problem is with that vague description, if you can give me any other info then perhaps i can be of more use.

----------


## Moonscarlet

I don't know, I even redownloaded it (profile + data), when I enable it and try to hit anything, it just says in PQI what it should be doing but it doesn't cast it, just spamming sound of the pressing on abilites to cast (if u know what I mean) like it's trying to cast but not doing it

----------


## Ninjaderp

What profile? Cute's got several.

----------


## tinyblaze

> What profile? Cute's got several.


he said the warrior one,
did you change any talents? professions?what does it say in PQI ? try clearing the pqi cache from the addon folder in wow. Also enable lua errors and post here what do you get if any
Some people are saying they have the same problem with cokx profiles, like hearing the sounds and the abilities go off with immense lag or shit like that. Bu_ba was also saying that they changed something this patch, they changed how Blizz reads RunMacroText,so if the profile has any maybe that's what causing it

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

If I have time tonight I'll hop on my warrior and smack the dummy around a bit.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Warrior profile seems to be working fine for me, I even have a fancy pic for you.

----------


## tinyblaze

also check if you have oQueue or ProbablyEngine, this addons might interfere with PQR, so try disabling them
someone also posted that disabling windows 8 defender helped them

----------


## cukiemunster

> also check if you have oQueue or ProbablyEngine, this addons might interfere with PQR, so try disabling them


Idk about OQ, but PE doesn't really cause problems with PQR, PE is just faster than PQR so it will not allow PQR to cast 90% if it's abilities.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Morx

Phear! Glad to see you are still updating, and making your profiles. I took a long time off WoW, but after Blizzcon, I've got the urge to play again, but only because PQR and your profiles are still around.

Thank you so much!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Phear! Glad to see you are still updating, and making your profiles. I took a long time off WoW, but after Blizzcon, I've got the urge to play again, but only because PQR and your profiles are still around.
> 
> Thank you so much!


More than welcome

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## Bottter

Have you changed anything to your feral profile?

I´m doing mangle instead of shred 4 T16 itemlvl 575+

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Have you changed anything to your feral profile?
> 
> I´m doing mangle instead of shred 4 T16 itemlvl 575+


Yea, according to simcraft you only shred on clearcasting and berserk

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## Bottter

thx didnt check this at simcraft

----------


## svs

Attention everyone! I have very important information for you!
CuteOne is a girl! (Just found out myself)
Thank you!

P.S. Amazing profiles, been using your enh shmaman and monk. Looking forward for PE versions!  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

did you also know titanic sunk? ^__<

Yeah Im also looking forward to PE ports of good PQR-profiles, I havent had a chance to test a good PQR-profile against a PE-counterpart to measure them yet though.

----------


## cukiemunster

> Yeah Im also looking forward to PE ports of good PQR-profiles, I havent had a chance to test a good PQR-profile against a PE-counterpart to measure them yet though.


Indeed. We just have to keep cute motivated so the new syntax doesn't get the best of her  :Wink: 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Attention everyone! I have very important information for you!
> CuteOne is a girl! (Just found out myself)
> Thank you!
> 
> P.S. Amazing profiles, been using your enh shmaman and monk. Looking forward for PE versions!


Wasn't this common knowledge?

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## houstonguy

Wait a minute.... ph34rt3hcute1 is a women??? Oh my god i am so sorry i thought you were a guy this whole time.

----------


## cukiemunster

I had my own realization a few weeks after talking with her when I actually took the 2 seconds to read her name lol. For the longest time I thought it said something about "heart the cute 1". 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Jskyros

I've been using the feral profile for awhile now, must say the best profile I've ever used. I just recently started using it in pvp, although it doesnt break roots (Its a pve profile can't expect that :P) it has been doing wonders. I break the roots and stuff manually but, the profile does wonders! Thanks for an awesome profile!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> I've been using the feral profile for awhile now, must say the best profile I've ever used. I just recently started using it in pvp, although it doesnt break roots (Its a pve profile can't expect that :P) it has been doing wonders. I break the roots and stuff manually but, the profile does wonders! Thanks for an awesome profile!


I've actually was wanting to add a root break feature but have yet to get around to it.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## AlexBouter87

nice profs i'm walking with a enhench sham its a nice build and high dps, only thing bothering me is the auto ghost wolf, when i mount it go's back to the wolf issen't there a butten that you can switch it on and off, that would be awesome.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

For those of you who are interested I have just released a beta version of my feral profile for ProbablyEngine, https://probablyengine.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=334

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

I am having trouble getting victory rush to work on the arms warrior profile. How would I get it to work?

I tried if check(vr)
then
cast(gsi(vr))
end

but it ONLY casts when charge is available.

so then I tried:

if check(vr) and not check(chrg)
then
cast(gsi(vr))
end

and it still waits for charge to become available.


This is my charge code:

if check(chrg)
then
cast(gsi(chrg))
end

Priority location doesn't matter.
Please help!

----------


## botirk

I checked Probably Engine rotation. I would write whole addon for unlocker instead of this.

Also what goals does Probably Engine have over PQR?

----------


## cukiemunster

> I checked Probably Engine rotation. I would write whole addon for unlocker instead of this.
> 
> Also what goals does Probably Engine have over PQR?


Ask on the probably engine forums, you'll get a better answer  :Smile: 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Starkey2009

Having issues with the druid profile not sure how to explain the problem im getting no lua errors it just happened out of the blue, when i start the profile it makes a clicking sound like when you press esc to menu the action bar doesnt do anything i have to manually attack a target the clicking stops as soon as you take manual control but it happens on any target.

I thought i corrupted the profile because i noticed that the beta launcher now has the 32bit option and i tried it out, then ran the profile, thats when the profile shit itself but i tried the PQR.EXE and the profile without the beta launcher and it still does the same thing, other profiles are fine it just seems to be only this.

Also it spams nil in the chat channel, if i run the profile for awhile 
nil
nil
nil
nil
nil
nil
nil

----------


## cukiemunster

You can't have both PQR and PE running at the same time, that is what causes the nil spamming. Disable whichever you aren't currently using.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Starkey2009

> You can't have both PQR and PE running at the same time, that is what causes the nil spamming. Disable whichever you aren't currently using.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


Hmm thats odd cause i dont even have PE installed on my computer

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Hmm thats odd cause i dont even have PE installed on my computer


I have a hunch on what it is

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## Shadowedyou

feral profile is not working. if i start a fight the profile will not cast any ability so in the pqi only stands "Shrap" as next spell but nothing is following, no rotation and no other thing

----------


## Ninjaderp

Just tested it yesterday myself on a dummy and it worked fine, you sure you have everything installed correctly? .lua-file in the datafolder etc.

----------


## fieldflower

My SimC shows my feral druid can do 162k dps on single raid dummy, but the 1.4.3 profile just did about 150k. :confused:

----------


## Starkey2009

> I have a hunch on what it is
> 
> Sent from my One using Tapatalk


Any ideas as ive reinstalled PQR and your profile and its still doing the same thing

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Any ideas as ive reinstalled PQR and your profile and its still doing the same thing


The hunch didn't pan out...hmm I was using the profile last night without issue, can you give me any more details that could help?

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## Starkey2009

> The hunch didn't pan out...hmm I was using the profile last night without issue, can you give me any more details that could help?
> 
> Sent from my One using Tapatalk


usually when i hearthstone to shrine it will jump into cat form, not any more it just makes the clicking noise and says cant do that, soon as i target a mob the clicking noise comes back, the action bar doesnt do anything until i manually hit a mob the clicking stops but the profile still no go.
The profile sits in pause and just makes the esc noise i unbuffed mark of the wild it says Kitty-single Mark Of The Wild but just sits there making the noise, its hard to explain i tried your other profiles and all work fine for some reason its just the druid one thats gone weird, and worse thing of all ive reinstalled it fresh along with data file and still dont work, its really bugging me.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

When I get home I'll upload my version and we will see if its still giving you problems.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## Starkey2009

> When I get home I'll upload my version and we will see if its still giving you problems.
> 
> Sent from my One using Tapatalk



Oh finally i sorted it out it was a ****en addon called Mr Robot, sorry about that i remember awhile back the addon was an issue for some profiles totally my fault

----------


## Ninjaderp

> My SimC shows my feral druid can do 162k dps on single raid dummy, but the 1.4.3 profile just did about 150k. :confused:


Make sure you un-check all buffs in SimC but your own (remove raidbuffs foodbuffs pots and flask if you dont have them while you're at the dummy).

----------


## fieldflower

> Make sure you un-check all buffs in SimC but your own (remove raidbuffs foodbuffs pots and flask if you dont have them while you're at the dummy).


yes i did cancel the stuff correctly, the result was 160k, and the profile can only make 130~150k dps. The previous profile was doing Simc DPS, now it's lower after I updated it to 1.4.3. 
:confused::confused::confused::confused::confused:

----------


## Ninjaderp

SimC factors in you have Rune of Reorigination too doesnt it? Also what talents do you run with?

----------


## tinyblaze

I don't know what simc you have or whatever but it's likely inaccurate. The only simulator you should be using as a feral is CATUS, you can search it out and sim with it yourself. I imagine you don't have rune of re-origination otherwise you would have needed catus so you can reforge for it perfecty. This trinket is a big portion of feral dps.
Secondly the profile runs very smooth following the rotation, you can of course tweak it a bit depending on the fights that need aoe or certain mechanics but with your item level i imagine it's way more than needed. No disrespect but i imagine you are not raiding heroics. The profile for me does more dps than what i sim in raids. I sim at around 396k but i do around 400-420k depending on RNG on malkorok heroic.
@cuteone i am very eager to try PE rotation but i am really afraid that it's not up to the level of PQR, so my question is: did you port it completely to PE or is it still a work in progress. I probably should just try it out and check for myself cause i really want to play on 64bit wow. Props to you, this profile is simply amazing.
@fieldflower Anyway please let me know what you're simming with catus and if you need more help, let us know.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> I don't know what simc you have or whatever but it's likely inaccurate. The only simulator you should be using as a feral is CATUS, you can search it out and sim with it yourself. I imagine you don't have rune of re-origination otherwise you would have needed catus so you can reforge for it perfecty. This trinket is a big portion of feral dps.
> Secondly the profile runs very smooth following the rotation, you can of course tweak it a bit depending on the fights that need aoe or certain mechanics but with your item level i imagine it's way more than needed. No disrespect but i imagine you are not raiding heroics. The profile for me does more dps than what i sim in raids. I sim at around 396k but i do around 400-420k depending on RNG on malkorok heroic.
> @cuteone i am very eager to try PE rotation but i am really afraid that it's not up to the level of PQR, so my question is: did you port it completely to PE or is it still a work in progress. I probably should just try it out and check for myself cause i really want to play on 64bit wow. Props to you, this profile is simply amazing.
> @fieldflower Anyway please let me know what you're simming with catus and if you need more help, let us know.


PE is still is beta state, the program itself lacks certain checks built-in to use it completely without custom code, also the syntax used is something I am completely not used to so I'm facing some learning curve. That being said the beta should pump out similar if not somewhat lower numbers than PQR. I have even did the whole profile with custom code so I could use the same coding logic from here and while it was super close it just wasn't. :/

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## simtel

Hey guys fristofall thanks for the great profile!
I have just started using this profile and its great!
Now the issue I am having with GOD knows PQR or this profile is the frame rate starts to drop whenever I activate the rotation. 
From 75-80 to 25-30 on dummies and 9-10(no joking) in 25 man raids. Whenever I close PQR and do the rotation manually there is no fps drop.
I tried to search the forum before stating this so that I could find an answer but coudn't ..
pc is i5 3.2ghz 10gb ram 64bit windows ati 5770 hd card and I have no problem whatsoever running any latest game (cod:ghosts, nfs, AC etc)

----------


## fieldflower

> I don't know what simc you have or whatever but it's likely inaccurate. The only simulator you should be using as a feral is CATUS, you can search it out and sim with it yourself. I imagine you don't have rune of re-origination otherwise you would have needed catus so you can reforge for it perfecty. This trinket is a big portion of feral dps.
> Secondly the profile runs very smooth following the rotation, you can of course tweak it a bit depending on the fights that need aoe or certain mechanics but with your item level i imagine it's way more than needed. No disrespect but i imagine you are not raiding heroics. The profile for me does more dps than what i sim in raids. I sim at around 396k but i do around 400-420k depending on RNG on malkorok heroic.
> @cuteone i am very eager to try PE rotation but i am really afraid that it's not up to the level of PQR, so my question is: did you port it completely to PE or is it still a work in progress. I probably should just try it out and check for myself cause i really want to play on 64bit wow. Props to you, this profile is simply amazing.
> @fieldflower Anyway please let me know what you're simming with catus and if you need more help, let us know.


Yes I downloaded the Catus, but it shows I have nothing need to change in reforge and gem,(if I use it correctly :/), do i really have to get the trinket[rune of re-origination]?My armory is [siuderder Illidan]. Both simc shows i can do over 160k dps, but the profile again did 5mins dummy 143k dps. Does ur feral druid make sim dps with the PQR profile?  :Smile: 
Thanks!

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Yes I downloaded the Catus, but it shows I have nothing need to change in reforge and gem,(if I use it correctly :/), do i really have to get the trinket[rune of re-origination]?My armory is [siuderder Illidan]. Both simc shows i can do over 160k dps, but the profile again did 5mins dummy 143k dps. Does ur feral druid make sim dps with the PQR profile? 
> Thanks!


I have never actually tested myself vs cactus or simcraft.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## Ninjaderp

Simcraft also factors in you have all raidbuffs with food flasks pots etc, you should take that into consideration when you compare.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Today marks the end of an era but the start of something new and something better. Many of you have asked if I could add PvP support to my amazing profiles and many times I have said that I do not PvP and don't plan on supporting it. Well I am happy to announce a new partner to help both manage (cause we all know how lazy I am) and to provide the PvP support those of you have asked for. I am pleased to announce my good friend ImogenOC, she will be teaming up with me to bolster the PvP side of thing and also help keep me on track and motivated to help bring you the best profiles around. In addition to this I have been working many long hours and several days on a feral (and all my others) profile for the ProbablyEngine, with Imo's help we plan to continue support for both PQR and PE and as such I will be making a new post on both sites (links to follow) to show this new partnership so be on the lookout or click on the links below (once available) and enjoy [PQR/PE] ImoCuteOne's Profiles.




*We have migrated! Come check us out at 
our new thread!*

----------


## cukiemunster

> Today marks the end of an era but the start of something new and something better. Many of you have asked if I could add PvP support to my amazing profiles and many times I have said that I do not PvP and don't plan on supporting it. Well I am happy to announce a new partner to help both manage (cause we all know how lazy I am) and to provide the PvP support those of you have asked for. I am pleased to announce my good friend ImogenOC, she will be teaming up with me to bolster the PvP side of thing and also help keep me on track and motivated to help bring you the best profiles around. In addition to this I have been working many long hours and several days on a feral (and all my others) profile for the ProbablyEngine, with Imo's help we plan to continue support for both PQR and PE and as such I will be making a new post on both sites (links to follow) to show this new partnership so be on the lookout or click on the links below (once available) and enjoy [PQR/PE] ImoCuteOne's Profiles.


NICE! This may get me back into pvp, help me finish out my "of the horde" title lol.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## simtel

Hey guys fristofall thanks for the great profile!
I have just started using this profile and its great!
Now the issue I am having with GOD knows PQR or this profile is the frame rate starts to drop whenever I activate the rotation.
From 75-80 to 25-30 on dummies and 9-10(no joking) in 25 man raids. Whenever I close PQR and do the rotation manually there is no fps drop.
I tried to search the forum before stating this so that I could find an answer but coudn't ..
pc is i5 3.2ghz 10gb ram 64bit windows ati 5770 hd card and I have no problem whatsoever running any latest game (cod:ghosts, nfs, AC etc)

----------


## ImogenOC

> Hey guys fristofall thanks for the great profile!
> I have just started using this profile and its great!
> Now the issue I am having with GOD knows PQR or this profile is the frame rate starts to drop whenever I activate the rotation.
> From 75-80 to 25-30 on dummies and 9-10(no joking) in 25 man raids. Whenever I close PQR and do the rotation manually there is no fps drop.
> I tried to search the forum before stating this so that I could find an answer but coudn't ..
> pc is i5 3.2ghz 10gb ram 64bit windows ati 5770 hd card and I have no problem whatsoever running any latest game (cod:ghosts, nfs, AC etc)


Come check us out at our new thread, there's a link in the OP. You'll get a fast answer there.

----------

